# News - pcgames.de mit neuen Features



## Administrator (26. September 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,406861


----------



## sammy16 (26. September 2005)

muss ehrlich sagen fands voher besser, bei aktuelle spielenews weis man nicht mal um welches games es sich handest


----------



## Grappa11 (26. September 2005)

sammy16 am 26.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> muss ehrlich sagen fands voher besser, bei aktuelle spielenews weis man nicht mal um welches games es sich handest



ich habe mich zwar noch nicht wirklich umgeschaut, aber rein optisch auf jeden Fall ein Fortschritt, finde ich.


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (26. September 2005)

Ja ganz ehrlich dieses neuen Design ist viel zu unrühig; unübersichtlich.
Zwar finde ich es gut das die neuen News mit Bildern angzeigt werden; allerdings war es vorher einfach nur BESSER!

Reset bitte!!


----------



## Atrox (26. September 2005)

hm, mir hats vorher besser gefallen. war einfach klassisch


----------



## Sumorai (26. September 2005)

ich finde es nicht schlecht 
bin nur gerade erschrocken wie es sich verändert hat als ich
auf F5 gedrückt hab ^^
MFG Sumorai


----------



## memphis76 (26. September 2005)

Also hab mir noch nicht alles durchgelesen und angeschaut, aber auf den ersten Blick hin muss ich sagen, dass mir die Optik der Seite besser gefällt als vorher.

Alles andere wird sich zeigen, sieht aber auf den ersten Blick sehr positiv aus ...


----------



## _Slayer_ (26. September 2005)

Ich find' das neue Design ganz gut. Sieht (wie in 'nem anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben) viel frischer und "moderner" aus.


----------



## BlackPanther079 (26. September 2005)

Hmmmm ohne gleich meckern zu wollen, aber vorher fand ich es übersichtlicher. Da waren alle News direkt in der mitte eindeutig positioniert. Jetzt stehen sie links und noch nichtmal mit der Angabe, um welches Spiel es sich handelt. Unter "Galaktische Screenshots" kann ich mir nichts vorstellen und würde auch nicht draufklicken, weil mich nichts motiviert, dahinzuklicken. Stünde da "I-War3: Galaktische Screens", DANN wäre ich motiviert 
Ich weiss wie schwer es ist, eine Inhaltsschwangere Website ordentlich aufzuteilen. Am besten erstmal alles Feedback hier lesen, nachplanen und verbessern  Das wird wohl leider nötig werden...


----------



## Flashlight (26. September 2005)

hm irgendwie ungewohnt und erdrückend


----------



## Fipseman (26. September 2005)

sammy16 am 26.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> muss ehrlich sagen fands voher besser, bei aktuelle spielenews weis man nicht mal um welches games es sich handest



So gehts mir auch. An sich is das Design schon klarer geworden, vor allem weniger blau. Aber das mit den News muss man schon verbessern.
 "Spieler testen in Berlin" - Wen, oder was testen die?
 "Noch wilder, die Bilder" - ahh ja, interessant
 "Bilder: Zerstörbare Städte" 
 Aber der Beste: "Entwicklung abgeschlossen" - Prinzipiell ganz gut, aber um welches Spiel geht es den? Gehts überhaupt um ein Spiel, oder nen neuen CPU oder sonstwas? Schwer zu sagen.
 Ich will von vornherein wissen ob mich die News interessiert oder nicht. So muss ich ja alle lesen und so viel Zeit und Lust hab ich auch nicht.
 Also bitte besser machen.


----------



## Wildcarts (26. September 2005)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei den News der letzten Tage stehts ja auch noch dabei (siehe links). Da mich nicht jedes Spiel & Genre interessiert, möchte ich schon in der Überschrift lesen, um welches Game es geht.


----------



## INU-ID (26. September 2005)

Mir sind einige Farben doch etwas zu hell/grell.

Aber ein paar coole Features gibts.   

Und einige Links haben sich vorher irgendwie mehr abgehoben. Wenn man nun nicht weiß wo man klicken muß wirds schon verwirrend. (zb. "Zurück zum Artikel" usw)

Naja, hoffe ich gewöhn mich drann.


----------



## rac (26. September 2005)

ich fand die alte auch site auch besser - die neue ist sehr unübersichtlich. wo ist der news-ticker abgeblieben?


----------



## Thomsn (26. September 2005)

Ich finde gut, dass das Design nicht mehr so bunt-rund-gelutscht wirkt.

Allerdings erinnert mich die Farbgebung etwas an N-Zone. 


BTW: Wenn das Laden der Seiten mit meinem 56K Modem schneller geworden wäre, fänd ich's Super. *g*


----------



## tommyh (26. September 2005)

ist natürllich alles gewöhnungs sache aber rein optisch gefällts mir die artikelforen für games und hardware fehlen mir aber an ihren gewohten plätzen war vorher besser gelöst meiner meinung nach sonst aber durchwegs schick...


----------



## bsekranker (26. September 2005)

Rein optisch finde ich das Redesign nicht gerade gelungen - das PCG-Forum war gerade wegen dem schlichten und klassischen Design immer mein Favorit unter den Foren.
Naja, vielleicht gewöhnt man sich ja daran...


----------



## Lockenmonk (26. September 2005)

Ich fand die alte Seite viel besser. Mit der neuen kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Dumbi (26. September 2005)

Was mir schon mal negativ auffällt:
Die Bilder zu den News könnte man sich sparen, weil man deswegen jedesmal runterscrollen muss. Da wären mir schöne, übersichtliche Links lieber gewesen.


----------



## shirib (26. September 2005)

Naja, als ich eben auf PCGames.de ging, dachte ich zuerst mein PC oder Browser würde spinnen.  
Naja, im ersten Augenblick dachte ich, ich würde gleich 



Spoiler



an Augenkrebs


 sterben.
Ich denk man muss sich erst mal an das neue Design gewöhnen. Das alte fand ich eh ein bisschen "unzeitgemäß".

ARGH. Ich sehe gerade, dass ich meine Startseite im Browser ändern muss.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2005)

das forum liest sich IMHO irgendwie füssiger, von den farben her irgendwie angenehmer.


----------



## Grappa11 (26. September 2005)

Lockenmonk am 26.09.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die alte Seite viel besser. Mit der neuen kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.



naja, ist ja gerade mal ein paar Minuten alt. Könnte ja sein, dass du das morgen schon ganz anders siehst


----------



## INU-ID (26. September 2005)

Lockenmonk am 26.09.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der neuen kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.


Naja, immerhin hast du es 10 Minuten lang versucht.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. September 2005)

_Slayer_ am 26.09.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find' das neue Design ganz gut. Sieht (wie in 'nem anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben) viel frischer und "moderner" aus.




find ich auch.
aber die news waren vorher übersichtlicher. in ein paar monaten hat man sich bestimmt drann gewöhnt.  es liest sich besser und wirkt nicht mehr so gestaucht.
ist auf jedenfall positiv.


----------



## Mac61 (26. September 2005)

*Hallo*,  

Ich fand es vorher viel besser.
Warum..??
Weil,der Mensch,also auch ich ein gewohnheits-Tier ist.
Vorher ein Blick,alles klar.
Jetzt mehrere Blicke "nada" wo ist jetzt wieder die News hin,u.s.w.
Also wenn schon so.könntet,PC-Games die Spiele-News zum Beispiel farblich statt Grau,etwas knalliger hervorheben..?


Gruss: Mac61


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2005)

INU-ID am 26.09.2005 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Lockenmonk am 26.09.2005 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



INU-ID es gibt halt Menschen die gewöhnen sich sofort an alles und finde es dann blöd.
Das verstehen wir "normalen Menschen" einfach nicht


----------



## memphis76 (26. September 2005)

Mac61 am 26.09.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo*,
> 
> Ich fand es vorher viel besser.
> Warum..??
> Weil,der Mensch,also auch ich ein gewohnheits-Tier ist.


Dann wirst Du Dich ja auch an das neue Design gewöhnen  ...


----------



## Dirks (26. September 2005)

ich finde das neue Design gut!    Muss mich zwar noch zurechtfinden, aber das wird noch 
Danke!


----------



## Zugluft (26. September 2005)

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, das mir das alte Design nicht gerade gefallen hat. Dafür war die alte Homepage im Gegensatz zu dieser hier irgendwie übersichtlicher.

Desweiteren frag ich mich ob nun die Hardwarenews auch von der Seite verschwinden nun wo PCGames und PCGHardware getrennt wurden - was sehr schade wär: Hab keine Lust auf zwei Seiten gleichzeitig zu surfen 

Ansonsten: Abwarten und gucken wie mir das neue Layout zusagt.


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

Ich find das alte Design besser...  
Mit dem neuen kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2005)

Bis auf die Startseite finde ich es deutlich besser. Nur aktuelle News auf der Seite zu finden ist doch deutlich schwieriger geworden.
Da muß man immer hier schauen, weil man sonst was übersieht.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (26. September 2005)

Hmm, tjoa, mal kurz drübergeguckt und abgesehen davon, dass man nicht weiß, welche SPiele zur Überschrift gehören, bin ich eher ein Freund von "Tickern", also einfach nur den Newsüberschriften, weil kleiner, übersichtlicher und weniger scrollig.  

Apropos weiß: Ganz schön viel im Hintergrund, man denkt ja man ist bei Apple  
oder klemmt da noch was? Ist im Moment nicht grad der flotteste, der Webserver... :-o 

Naja, mal ein bisschen dran gewöhnen und dann melde ich mich vielleicht nochmal


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (26. September 2005)

Boah is das mal hässlich.

 

Fand ich vorher viel viel übersichtlicher und auch schöner


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2005)

Mac61 am 26.09.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo*,
> 
> Ich fand es vorher viel besser.
> Warum..??
> ...



da du ja ein Gewohnheitstier bist, wirst du dich in 1-2Wochen an alles gewöhnen und das neue Design  auch   finden und alles ohne Probleme finden.

Gruß


----------



## sebajona (26. September 2005)

finde das neue design sehr gut, meiner meinung nach war es schon lange nötig, denn auf der alten site waren sehr viele infos auf zu wenig platz ineinander verschachtelt dargestellt gewesen.
  
dass der alte news ticker über bord geworfen wurde finde ich auch gut. der übersicht zuliebe.  der neue sollte aber schon von der startseite aus erreichbar sein.
und zu guter letzt: das design der startseite sieht genau gleich aus wie jenes von "Spiegel online" ( www.spiegel.de ).


----------



## Schindler (26. September 2005)

Das neue Design ist eigentlich ein Grund, sich ein anderes Forum zu suchen. Diese weißen Trennstriche...bähhhh. Zu ungeordnet, zu vollgepackt.


----------



## js (26. September 2005)

Fipseman am 26.09.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> sammy16 am 26.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein doofer Fehler - wird schnellstmöglich behoben.


----------



## Freezeman (26. September 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 26.09.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, tjoa, mal kurz drübergeguckt und abgesehen davon, dass man nicht weiß, welche SPiele zur Überschrift gehören, bin ich eher ein Freund von "Tickern", also einfach nur den Newsüberschriften, weil kleiner, übersichtlicher und weniger scrollig.



Ich will auch wieder den Newsticker wieder haben, dadurch wird die Startseite doch erst übersichtlich. Das jetzige Design verwirrt doch sehr.   

Aber die Farben sind ok, eher gediegen.


----------



## MAK123456 (26. September 2005)

Also eine ganz große Bitte an die PC-Games-Redaktion.....Bitte bitte ändert die Startseite wieder um. Man findet wirklich gar nichts mehr. Das neue Design sieht dansonsten echt gut aus, aber auf der Startseite findet man noch nicht mal einen Elefanten der auf einem 25 m² großem Platzt steht!!!!
Hoffe ihr nehmt diese Worte ernst....

Mfg Mak


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. September 2005)

Mac61 am 26.09.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo*,
> 
> Ich fand es vorher viel besser.
> Warum..??
> ...



wie gesagt, bis auf die news finde ich es gut. aber du sagst ja selber, der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier. bald hat man sich drann gewöhnt


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 26.09.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf die Startseite finde ich es deutlich besser. Nur aktuelle News auf der Seite zu finden ist doch deutlich schwieriger geworden.
> Da muß man immer hier schauen, weil man sonst was übersieht.



 Ich habe eine neue Startseite....  

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder kann es sein, dass PC Games.de mit dem neuen Design langsamer läuft...?!
Irgentwie läuft das gesamte Internet ein bisschen langsamer...


----------



## Exe-Cuter (26. September 2005)

vieleicht is das ja jetzt übersichtlicher aber die alten farben waren viel besser das ganze weiß hat ne viel zu hohen kontrast so im word style


----------



## ThomasDMC (26. September 2005)

Hallo Herr Borovskis,

danke für das Redesign der Website. Das war meiner Meinung nach schon seit langem fällig. Das breitere Format paßt sehr gut, das "erwachsenere Design" freut mich als >30jährigen besonders.    

Allerdings sollten Sie in der Tat bei den Spielenews den Namen des Spieles wieder hinzufügen, aber vielleicht ist das im Rahmen des Relaunches auch nur vergessen worden.

Sehr gut: der neue Link im Foren-Bereich "Meine Diskussionen der letzten 7 Tage".

Weiter so und Mut für die angekündigten, zukünftigen Änderungen und Erweiterungen.

MfG
ThomasDMC


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

Hell-is-on-Earth am 26.09.2005 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah is das mal hässlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Fand ich vorher viel viel übersichtlicher und auch schöner



Sorry PC Games, aber das find ich auch...  

Dauert das posten bei euch auch so lange?!


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2005)

is mal einer auf http://www.pcgameshardware.de/ gegangen? Da ist alles wie gestern, auch das Forum usw.


----------



## Lockenmonk (26. September 2005)

ich98 am 26.09.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 26.09.2005 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe gar keine Lust mich an das neue Design zu gewöhnen.  Es ist einfach nur hässlich. Es ist irgendwie alles langsamer und unübersichtlicher geworden. Das mit den Bildern in den News finde ich auch unnötig. Ein einfacher Link hätte auch gereicht. Die Hardware News findet man hier auch nicht mehr. Aber PC Games hat sich dafür entschieden und dann muss man halt damit leben.  
Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden.


----------



## Atrox (26. September 2005)

Exe-Cuter am 26.09.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht is das ja jetzt übersichtlicher aber die alten farben waren viel besser das ganze weiß hat ne viel zu hohen kontrast so im word style


es ist schon extrem viel weiß, hoffentlich wird das noch gefixt.
wie schon gesagt die news noch übersichtlicher und aussagekräftigere headlines, dann würds passen.

schön langsam gewöhn ich mich daran. aber das alte design wird mir fehlen   


edit:
verdammt is das scheiß grell.


----------



## turmrecords (26. September 2005)

Also ich finde es eine Frechheit für die Artikel Geld zu verlangen, vor allem wie in einem Thread schon erwähnt einen Euro für 4 Seiten wo doch die Zeitung nur 4€ kostet und man noch was in der Hand hält. Wo führt das Internet noch hin ??? Auf Chip muß man für Highspeed-Downloads bezahlen, auf PC Games fürs lesen...........bei sowas sag ich nur, Pc Games hat einen Leser weniger, denn da weiche ich auf Seiten aus, die mich nix kosten, genauso wie bei Chip.


----------



## Fipseman (26. September 2005)

js am 26.09.2005 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Fipseman am 26.09.2005 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt, und schon bin ich ein Freund des neuen Designs. So schnell geht das.


----------



## Cooli11 (26. September 2005)

Eniman am 26.09.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgentwie läuft das gesamte Internet ein bisschen langsamer...


Ich schätze mal, das liegt daran, dass sich gerade alle auf die neue Seite stürzen und alles ausprobieren 

Das dürfte sich wohl wieder legen...


Zu den News, die hier ja so viel Kritik ernten:

Wie js schon sagte, scheinen ja die Spielenamen wieder eingefügt werden - wer die alte Liste vermisst, kann man ja mal links auf "Aktuelle Spielenews" klicken - vielleicht ist das ja ein kleiner Trost


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2005)

turmrecords am 26.09.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es eine Frechheit für die Artikel Geld zu verlangen, vor allem wie in einem Thread schon erwähnt einen Euro für 4 Seiten wo doch die Zeitung nur 4€ kostet und man noch was in der Hand hält. Wo führt das Internet noch hin ??? Auf Chip muß man für Highspeed-Downloads bezahlen, auf PC Games fürs lesen...........bei sowas sag ich nur, Pc Games hat einen Leser weniger, denn da weiche ich auf Seiten aus, die mich nix kosten, genauso wie bei Chip.


  
meist du denn die verkaufen das Heft nur aus Spaß?

Wer käuft denn das Heft, wenn man sich die Artikel auch kostenlos downloaden kann    
Das hat schon seinen Sinn, vorallem ist im Heftwerbung, die durch das downloaden nicht an den Mann gebracht wird, deshalb is es auch teuerer.
Zu gegeben 0,50€ wären schon attraktiver.


----------



## acid000 (26. September 2005)

@pcg

ansehnliche seite wirkt aufgeräumter und frischer. ein wirklich gelungener fortschrit. nen schönes cms habt ihr da


----------



## bl00dsh3d3r (26. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



dem kann ich mir nur anschließen
das neue design is einfach komisch und unübersichtlich.
so steht bei den news "Entwicklung abgeschlossen"  - mehr nich.
WAS wurde denn abgeschlossen? ich will nich erst klicken müssen, sondern schon in der überschrift erkennen, worum es sich handelt.
auch so fand ich das alte design im grunde einfach besser und gewohnter


----------



## ZT-ORION (26. September 2005)

*Ein paar tips für die Seite*

Generell ist das Design nicht schlecht, vor allem wirkt alles etwas erwachsener. Der code sieht auf dne ersten Blick auch sehr aufgeräumt aus.

Die Werbung bedeckt nicht mehr einzele Teile der Seite, sondern ist aufgeräumt außen rum "verlegt", das ist lobenswert.

Die news-section ist absolut nicht vertretbar, man findet nichts, es gibt kein Datum mehr, etc. so wie vorher war es deutlich besser:
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/altepcg.jpg
Am besten eine Tabelle dieser Art über die ganze Breite der Seite, dann kann da auch mal etwas mehr stehen als nur "neue screens"

Außerdem bin ich generell kein Fan von Artikelbruchstücken a la "Klicken Sie hier um weiter zu lesen", und diese vier Spalten nebeneinander unter Aktuelle Spielenews gehen absolut gar nicht!!! So was treibt jedem webdesigner doch den Schweiß auf die Stirn... 

Wie oben schon erwähnt sind die table-bgs teilweise zu dunkel (zB. td.comform)

Der weiße Hintergrund wirkt auch etwas flach, da kann man sich noch was einfallen lassen, hab aber im Moment auch keine Idee.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (26. September 2005)

ThomasDMC am 26.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Borovskis,
> 
> danke für das Redesign der Website. Das war meiner Meinung nach schon seit langem fällig. Das breitere Format paßt sehr gut, das "erwachsenere Design" freut mich als >30jährigen besonders.
> 
> ...



Der Fehler mit den Spieletiteln bei den News wird bald behoben.
Danke für Ihre freundlichen Worte!


----------



## RappoDoN (26. September 2005)

*AW: Ein paar tips für die Seite*



			
				ZT-ORION am 26.09.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell ist das Design nicht schlecht [...]



Ich finde das Design unübersichtlicher als das ate, da der Bildschirm so voll "beladen" aussieht.

Etwas mehr schlichtheit würde hier helfen.


----------



## bsekranker (26. September 2005)

Cooli11 am 26.09.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den News, die hier ja so viel Kritik ernten:
> 
> Wie js schon sagte, scheinen ja die Spielenamen wieder eingefügt werden - wer die alte Liste vermisst, kann man ja mal links auf "Aktuelle Spielenews" klicken - vielleicht ist das ja ein kleiner Trost


Da werden aber die Spieletitel (noch) nicht angezeigt...


----------



## FossilZ (26. September 2005)

*AW: Ein paar tips für die Seite*



			
				ZT-ORION am 26.09.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> - Text-


*unterschreib*
das design an sich, ist ja nicht schlecht, aber die startseite *muss dringend überarbeitet werden*
ich wäre auch dafür, wenn die news so wie "früher" sein würden, und nicht nur diese 4 kurzen texte und 4 bilder


----------



## ZT-ORION (26. September 2005)

was mich noch nervt:
- Unterschiedliche Schriftgröße bei quotes im Forum
- der header ist immer anders, je nach Seite (zB Forum - Startseite)


Man könnte ja bei der news-section auch die deteilnews so wie sie jetzt sind unter die Übersicht packen, die man auch am besten nicht in ein iframe mit scrollbars packt (oder ists ne div?), sondern schön ordentlich alles untereinander, und vielleicht oben drüber ein paar Tabs mit denen man den Tag auswählen kann. Man klickt dann einen tab an, und der toggled dann auf "on" und sortiert die news entsprechend ein, ohne die news des anderen Tages zu verstecken. 
By default sollten aber mindestens 2-3 Tage angezeigt werden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2005)

ui, schon veröffentlicht

Mir gefällt es, die neuen Features (siehe Sig) sind auch klasse.


----------



## Mafiaboss15 (26. September 2005)

Ein großes Lob an die PC Games Online Redaktion!! is echt super das neue Design.. bin jetzt schon einige Jahre Stammleser und das war echt mal zeit!! 

Toll gelungen hab mich sofort in das Neue Desing Verliebt   DAnke!!!


----------



## ZT-ORION (26. September 2005)

-


----------



## FossilZ (26. September 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ui, schon veröffentlicht
> 
> Mir gefällt es, die neuen Features (siehe Sig) sind auch klasse.


öhm neue Features?


----------



## URSHAK (26. September 2005)

nett nett muss ich sagen, endlich ein wenig abwechslung


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2005)

FossilZ am 26.09.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2005 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Gamerprofil, dass man dieses z.B. automatisch als Sig erzeugen lassen kann.


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

Irgentwie zu hell das Weiss....  
Bitte macht die Startseite und vor allem die News wieder so, wie sie vorher waren!
Und statt weiss wieder das PCGames-typische blau! 

Edit:
Und macht bitte auch wieder Hardware-News!!


----------



## beafsteak (26. September 2005)

Sehr schön geworden.

alles sehr übersichtlich und funktionell gestaltet.

Wenn man auf aktuelle Spielenews klickt ist ie Übersicht viel besser als früher. 

TOP


----------



## forestspyer (26. September 2005)

Gefällt mir gut. Allerdings sollte man die Anzeigefehler mit IE bzw. FF und Opera in den Griff bekommen, damit alle halbwegs einheitlich was vernünftiges angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## pnexus (26. September 2005)

Hallo pcgames.de

bin selbst grafiker -  www.combineart.at

die startseite BITTE WIE FRÜHER!!  warum? *schnell erklährt:* alle wichtigen News waren SCHNELL durch zeilenumsprung des auges GLEICH zu sehen! Ich sehe nicht ein für eine überschrift die ZU GROSS geraten ist kilometerweise scrollen zu müssen!!!. vorteil: Ihr müsst nicht soviel content reinbuttern *fg....nachteil: euch gibts dann nicht mehr lange! *g*

hatte kein problem eine zweite Seite für meinen gewählten Inhalt zu öffnen.
Im gegenteil - so wars dann übersichtlicher. _wer mit einem Fenster surft - ist kein surfer! *fg_

ihr braucht nen gscheiten webdesigner - oder das alte design! 

eigentlich sind alle pages heutzutage NICHTS wert! 98% aller namhaften firmenpages ERUOPAWEIT gelten als unübersichtlich und umständlich - somit NICHT benutzerfreundlich. ich selbst stimme voll und ganz zu!
statistik aus der ORF.Futurezone. (austria)

mfG,

patrick p.


----------



## Pa1nk1LLa (26. September 2005)

Also ich find das Design sehr gut   
Alles schön übersichtlich und sieht auch sehr nice aus.
Nur der riesiger Banner stört etwas.


----------



## blade88 (26. September 2005)

Geb auch mal meinen Senf zum Ersteindruck ab:
Design an sich ist natürlich Ansichtssache, mir gefällt es nicht wirklich so gut wie das alte. Was mich wirklich stört ist die Startseite: News in Genres eingeteilt, und dass auch noch ohne Datum (da an den Titeln ja schon gearbeitet wird lass ich das mal als Kritik weg  ).

Noch was zu den Bezahlartikeln: Natürlich erstmal nervig, aber sie werden schon ihre Gründe haben. Allerdings stört mich dass sie in der Übersicht direkt bei den anderen Artikeln stehen. Im Abenteuer-Bereich sind z.B. gerade 3 von 5 Artikeln nur zum Bezahlen - da fände ich eine eigene Rubrik besser.

Und als letztes noch zur Trennung von pcgh: So wie ich das sehe, sind nur die News auf der anderen Seite? Auf das komplette Forum scheint man von beiden Seiten Zugriff zu haben - in dem Fall imho überflüssig, da die meisten User sich wohl doch für beide Bereiche interessieren und man "nur" für die Hardwarenews auf eine andere Seite muss.

Die neuen Features habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, begrüße ich aber schon (Lieblingsspiele, PC,...)


----------



## BigL (26. September 2005)

Also mich erinnert das Design verdammt an Spiegel online. Prinzipiell muss das aber ja nicht schlecht sein 
Würde mir aber auch mehr blau und weniger weiss wünschen. So wie der Spiegel eben mehr rot ist...

Ich finde auch die Ausgliederung von der PC Games Hardware nicht schlecht - interessiert mich Hardware doch eigentlich nicht...

Deswegen denke ich, dass die Seite effizienter geworden ist. Man findet sich schneller zurecht und hat nur die wirklich relevanten Dinge vor sich. Daher Daumen hoch, weiter so


----------



## ScHmInZI (26. September 2005)

Hab mir die Seite nur mal kurz angeschaut, aber mein 1. Eindruck war nicht besonders gut.
Wie seid ihr denn auf weißen!?!?! hintergrund gekommen?Das ist echt   
Außerdem finde ich, dass die News total unübersichtlich sind!Was soll ich mir denn bitte unter entwicklung abgeschlossen vorstellen?Vorher konnte ich auf den 1. Blick sehen was mich interessiert.
Ich denke ihr solltet vor allem die News nochmal überarbeiten


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

forestspyer am 26.09.2005 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir gut. Allerdings sollte man die Anzeigefehler mit IE bzw. FF und Opera in den Griff bekommen, damit alle halbwegs einheitlich was vernünftiges angezeigt bekommen.



Bei mir kommen auch ab und zu Errors...
Hier ein Screenshot vom Error:
http://www.hitmangames.de/kurzonline/pcg_error.JPG


----------



## CopaCabanaVienna (26. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Im großem und ganzen recht gut gestaltet.
Wie bereits einige User bekanntgaben sind die Spielenews nicht übersichtlich.
Schade finde ich dass die Tipps&Tricks sowie Tests jetzt kostenpflichtig sind.

Wird sich da etwas ändern?
wenn das Spiel bereits ein wenig älter ist und der Testbericht zB im letzten oder vorletzten Magazin stand?????????????

Sonst glaube ich werden wir uns alle ziemlich schnell an das neue Design geewöhnt haben.


----------



## germanpio (26. September 2005)

ich finde, die news waren doch schon übersichtlich, dass hätte man ruhig lassen können


----------



## ZT-ORION (26. September 2005)

Eniman am 26.09.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und statt weiss wieder das PCGames-typische blau!



so was in der Richtung würde ich empfehlen:
http://www.zt-racing.com/zockertempel/ORION/temp/pcg_new.jpg


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

ZT-ORION am 26.09.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 26.09.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wär auf jeden Fall besser als weiss!! 

Edit:
Auf PCGames' Partner Magazin ist noch das alte "News-System" :-o 
http://www.pcaction.de/?menu=0000


----------



## Muten-Roshi (26. September 2005)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich jetzt immer eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen muss wenn ich auf die Startseite gehe gefällt mir die Seite ganz gut. Wobei ich auch finde, dass die News früher übersichtlicher waren.


----------



## ThomasDMC (26. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 26.09.2005 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasDMC am 26.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin immer gerne bereit, konstruktive Kritik zu üben.   

MfG
ThomasDMC


----------



## cilrag84 (26. September 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!   

Das neue Design ist echt TOP!!!      Am Anfang (so die ersten 10 Minuten) war's ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber jetzt gefällt's mir echt gut! Die neuen Features find ich klasse.    Weiter so!   

Was mich allerdings ein bisschen stört, ist die Tatsache, dass eure Leserumfrage jetzt nicht mehr im Pop-Up kommt, sondern einfach anstatt der Liste aller vorhandenen Foren erschienen ist. Find ich jetzt nicht so toll, Wenn ich auf "Foren" klicke, dann will ich auch "Foren" sehen und kein "Bitte, bitte, lass dir ein paar Fragen stellen! Büddöööööö....."      Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das bei anderen Inhalten ähnlich läuft...   

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Cooli11 (26. September 2005)

CopaCabanaVienna am 26.09.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird sich da etwas ändern?
> wenn das Spiel bereits ein wenig älter ist und der Testbericht zB im letzten oder vorletzten Magazin stand?????????????


Ja, ist doch alles beim Alten... nur aktuelle Artikel kosten Geld, solche aus alten Magazinen (also alle außer dem Aktuellen) bleiben weiter kostenlos!


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

cilrag84 am 26.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Das neue Design ist echt TOP!!!      Am Anfang (so die ersten 10 Minuten) war's ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber jetzt gefällt's mir echt gut! Die neuen Features find ich klasse.    Weiter so!
> 
> ...



Das ist bei mir bis jetzt auch einmal gekommen... Das ist echt zum  ...
Allerdings hat PC Games bestimmt mitbekommen, dass viele (ich auch) einen Pop-Up-Blocker benutzen und dadurch natürlich diese Umfrage geblockt wird... :-o


----------



## FossilZ (26. September 2005)

ZT-ORION am 26.09.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Eniman am 26.09.2005 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joa, so sieht das doch gleich um einige male besser aus


----------



## bRoTPsY (26. September 2005)

Öhm.. wurde schon erwähnt, dass im Opera die Überschrift über die Bilder hinausragt?

Also nicht so eingerückt wie in Firefox/IE


----------



## Atrox (26. September 2005)

FossilZ am 26.09.2005 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ZT-ORION am 26.09.2005 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


find ich auch


----------



## Horstth (26. September 2005)

bRoTPsY am 26.09.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm.. wurde schon erwähnt, dass im Opera die Überschrift über die Bilder hinausragt?
> 
> Also nicht so eingerückt wie in Firefox/IE



Kann dem nur zustimmen!! 
Das Design wirkt frisch aber nicht aufdringlich, Gefällt mir! Nur dieser krasse Kontrast der Werbung find ich nicht schön!. Des Weiteren sollte die ganze Seite einfach mittig gesetzt werden…

MfG


----------



## procontra (26. September 2005)

Atrox am 26.09.2005 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> so was in der Richtung würde ich empfehlen:
> http://www.zt-racing.com/zockertempel/ORION/temp/pcg_new.jpg


 [/quote]

Oh Gott, die blaue Farbe schlägt einem ja förmlich ins Gesicht.
 

Nein, das neue Design ist gut.
Nichts ändern.

Das ist wie mit dem neuen 3er BMW: beim ersten Anschauen ist man irritiert, weil man das Gewohnte vermisst.
Aber nach einer kurzen Gewöhnngszeit kann man sich am neuen Design gar nicht mehr satt sehen.


----------



## TIGER1 (26. September 2005)

Also ich finde das neuen Design richtig Klasse. Ich finde es wirkt jetzt alles etwas freundlicher.


----------



## ZT-ORION (26. September 2005)

procontra am 26.09.2005 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 26.09.2005 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, die blaue Farbe schlägt einem ja förmlich ins Gesicht.
 
[/quote]
Stimmt, das Blau ist schon etwas "neon", 
aber ich habs einfach aus dem menü kopert... könntem ansicherlich etwas abschwächen


----------



## INU-ID (26. September 2005)

Eniman am 26.09.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ZT-ORION am 26.09.2005 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find ich auch.  

Ohne Witz, mir tränen schon die Augen.   

Der Kontrast is schon krass. *sonnenbrilleaufzieh*


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2005)

turmrecords am 26.09.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es eine Frechheit für die Artikel Geld zu verlangen, vor allem wie in einem Thread schon erwähnt einen Euro für 4 Seiten wo doch die Zeitung nur 4€ kostet und man noch was in der Hand hält. Wo führt das Internet noch hin ??? Auf Chip muß man für Highspeed-Downloads bezahlen, auf PC Games fürs lesen...........bei sowas sag ich nur, Pc Games hat einen Leser weniger, denn da weiche ich auf Seiten aus, die mich nix kosten, genauso wie bei Chip.



Dies ist ein *zusätzlicher* Service, den es vorher so nicht gab. Dadurch haben die User hier jetzt die Möglichkeit, Vorschau- und Testberichte zu lesen, die schon 2 Tage *bevor* die neue PC Games Ausgabe am Kiosk erscheint, online gestellt werden.
Das ist gerade für Leute, die unbedingt einen Bericht zu einem Spiel schon im voraus lesen möchten, eine tolle Sache. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Marscel (26. September 2005)

Das neue Design ist ja ganz nett, leider ist in den paar Minuten mir aufgefallen, dass einige Bugs auftreten.

- Mein "Gamer-PC" wird nicht angezeigt, nur die Spiele, obwohl ich alle Optionen auf "uneingeschränkt" gestellt habe.
- In meinen letzten 10 Posts werde ich nun nicht mehr direkt zu meinem Post, sondern an den Threadanfang geleitet.
- Manchmal passiert garnichts, da steht dann einfach #QUERY_STRING"
- Ähm, Werbung beim Blättern zwischen den Posts? Wohl eher eins der neuen "Features"...


----------



## Dimebag (26. September 2005)

Herbboy am 26.09.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> das forum liest sich IMHO irgendwie füssiger, von den farben her irgendwie angenehmer.


Die Farben finde ich auch voll ok, aber die Schriftart war meiner Meinung nach vorher besser. Diese finde ich zu breit und anstrengender zu lesen.


----------



## INU-ID (26. September 2005)

Marscel am 26.09.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> - Ähm, Werbung beim Blättern zwischen den Posts? Wohl eher eins der neuen "Features"...


Hm, hab mich auch schon gewundert.


----------



## Joe_2000 (26. September 2005)

Mh...hier hat sich doch was verändert! *feststell*    Nunja, schaut schick aus!    

Nur...wo ist die Übersicht zu den 5 neusten Threads im Forum?      Nicht mehr da?    

Joe


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2005)

@Shadow ist es nicht schön wenn ich recht behalte mit Beiträgen die  kein Sternenträger liest? *g* 

@Marscel: Es gibt ein Bug Forum in dem die Sternenträger die Bugs im groben zusammen tragen und das wird auch abgearbeitet keine Sorge


----------



## satchmo (26. September 2005)

Glückwunsch!
Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Anfangs dachte ich, dass nicht mehr alles auf einem Blick zu sehen ist. Sehr sehr kurze Zeit später habe ich mich schon damit angefreundet. 
Bei Spiegel-Online genieße ich es auch, in aller Ruhe die Seite durchzuscrollen!
Da ich kein ein Broker oder Manager bin und PCGames i.d.R. sowieso keine berufrelevanten Themen bietet muss auch nicht jedes Thema/News auf den ersten Bilck ersichtlich sein! 
Da fällt mir für mich nur ein: ...versuchs mal mit Gemütlichkeit...


----------



## Bonez (26. September 2005)

Einiges is nett geworden, anderes nicht  Aber das positive überwiegt eindeutig! ;D


----------



## TBrain (26. September 2005)

Dimebag am 26.09.2005 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.09.2005 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs schon in den anderen Thread geschrieben, ich finde dass sich die Quotes farblich nicht deutlich genug vom Rest abheben, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2005)

turmrecords am 26.09.2005 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde es eine Frechheit für die Artikel Geld zu verlangen, vor allem wie in einem Thread schon erwähnt einen Euro für 4 Seiten wo doch die Zeitung nur 4€ kostet und man noch was in der Hand hält. Wo führt das Internet noch hin ??? Auf Chip muß man für Highspeed-Downloads bezahlen, auf PC Games fürs lesen...........bei sowas sag ich nur, Pc Games hat einen Leser weniger, denn da weiche ich auf Seiten aus, die mich nix kosten, genauso wie bei Chip.




Ich liebe meine so 100% exakten Weissagungen durch meine Zauberkugel der Community-Erfahrungs-Elementare .. *g*


----------



## Teslatier (26. September 2005)

Eniman am 26.09.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hell-is-on-Earth am 26.09.2005 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finds auch hässlich und unübersichtlich (vor allem die Startseite). Sieht mir jetzt zu sehr nach Ami-Seite aus. 
Das Menü links find auch auch etwas überladen. Die News sollten auch wieder als "Ticker" gezeigt werden. Mir fehlt auch die Zeitangabe bei der Newsübersicht. 

Alles in allem sehr unübersichtlich geworden. Das hat die Seite doch auch ausgemacht, dass alles so kompakt und auf einem Blick zu sehen und finden war.

PS: Diese neue Schriftart im Forum ist auch anstrengend zu lesen.


----------



## Geschan (26. September 2005)

Ich vermisse irgendwie eine Newsübersicht auf der Startseite...

fände es gut, wenn die Leiste mit der Newsübersich, die immer links angezeigt wird, wenn man sich eine News ansieht auch auf der Startseite vorhanden wäre...
Sonst geht die Übersicht irgendwie flöten...

Zudem wäre eine Uhrzeit angabe bei der Newsübersicht sehr hilfreich


----------



## MoS (26. September 2005)

Also, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab. Ich hab mich jetzt mal ein bißchen durchgeklickt, und ich muss sagen, die Aufteilung/das Design gefällt mir sehr gut.

ABER:
Wie viele schon bemängelten: ich hätte gerne wieder ein Newsdesign im alten Stil. Auch Software und Hardwarenews gemischt, so wie früher eben. Da hat man auf einen Blick alles lesen können und sich "seine" News rausgepickt.
Momentan finde ich das alles SEHR unübersichtlich, zudem will ich nicht 3km weit runterscrollen müssen...
Und BITTE tut was gegen diesen extremen Kontrast! Das hält man ja nicht aus. Alles (naja, fast alles), aber nicht weiß!

Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat: als ich mich durch diesen Thread gelesen habe und auf  "Weiter" geklickt habe, lande ich auf einmal bei so einem Käse von wegen "Bitte helft unser Heft zu verbessern und beantworte ein paar Fragen". Dann gibts da zur Auswahl "Ja" und "Nein". Ich klicke natürlich auf "Nein" und dann lande ich auf der Startseite?!? Was soll der Mist?   
Ich bitte darum soetwas plötzlichst bleiben zu lassen!!!


----------



## satchmo (26. September 2005)

Shadow_Man am 26.09.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> turmrecords am 26.09.2005 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...zudem fühle ich mich nicht gezwungen, diese Seiten aufzurufen. 
Aber: Toll, dass ich kann wenn ich möchte!


----------



## spooky3000 (26. September 2005)

für mich ist das neue design überwiegend negativ.
als firefox-user konnte ich früher mir die liste der neuen nachrichten auf pcgames.de einfach anschauen und per tapped-browsing nebeneinander aufrufen,ohne die website vorher großartig zu scrollen. jetzt sind die gleichen infos in breiterer form vorzufinden.

wieso umständlich,wenn es doch vorher ebenso schön, aber schneller ging?


----------



## forestspyer (26. September 2005)

Für diejenigen, die immer nur was zu Meckern finden wollen, bleibt ja immer noch die Lösung, ein kurzes "hardware" in den Link zu setzen und das alte Design über http://www.pcgameshardware.de/ aufzurufen.


----------



## Joe_2000 (26. September 2005)

Mh was mir erst jetzt aufgefallen ist und schon angesprochen wurde: Wa habt ihr denn mit der Newsübersicht gemacht?     Das ist doch sehr unübersichtlich, so wie's jetzt ist.    Täglich auf pcgames.de vorbei schauen und auf einen Blick alle News sehen war immer ein Muss. Schade drum. Würd mir wünschen, wenn man das nochn bischen ausarbeitet. 

Joe


----------



## Flashlight (26. September 2005)

Was noch fehlt ist das Userverzeichnis unten :>


----------



## Starworx (26. September 2005)

Also DAS fehlt mir auch...alle News übersichtlich, das war "damals" ein Highlight der Seite...Außerdem sind jetzt die wichtigsten Hardwarenews auch noch weggefallen, so dass man auch noch auf pcgameshardware.de gucken muss...


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

forestspyer am 26.09.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Für diejenigen, die immer nur was zu Meckern finden wollen, bleibt ja immer noch die Lösung, ein kurzes "hardware" in den Link zu setzen und das alte Design über http://www.pcgameshardware.de/ aufzurufen.



Oh ja.... Da kommen Retro-Gefühle hoch...


----------



## unimatrix (26. September 2005)

man - hier siehts aus wie bei spiegel online  obs dasselbe cms ist?!  ansonsten trotzdem schöner als das alte design!!!


----------



## MaxFragg (26. September 2005)

bitte biringt die alte news ansicht wieder !!!! die war um welten besser, das design an sich ist gut


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2005)

unimatrix am 26.09.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> man - hier siehts aus wie bei spiegel online  obs dasselbe cms ist?!



Der war gut. Und das forum ist vBulletin, PHPNuke modul und PHPBB.


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

MaxFragg am 26.09.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte biringt die alte news ansicht wieder !!!! die war um welten besser, das design an sich ist gut



Nur wieder etwas mehr blau!


----------



## Marscel (26. September 2005)

Flashlight am 26.09.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was noch fehlt ist das Userverzeichnis unten :>



Findest du hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=popup&s=members

pcgameshardware.de ist ja noch im "alten" Design.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (26. September 2005)

finde alles ok soweit, nur das die News auf der Startseite mit Bild  immer wechselt. Also, will sagen...pro Rubrik ist immer eine News mit Bild vertreten, und diese wechselt bei "fast" jedem Neuladen. Noch wem aufgefallen, wurde nämlich noch nich angesprochen!?


----------



## Stefan1981 (26. September 2005)

Also das neue Design ist mal was anderes,aber das alte Design fand ich besser und vorallem war es Augenfreundlicher   

Was das Bezahlen angeht von NEWS die man vor erscheinen der Ausgabe lesen möchte.....  

Man findet im internet Garantiert irgendwo die gleichen NEWS kostenlos und vorallem mit dem gleichen Inhalt nur anders geschrieben hehe.

Bitte das alte Design oder ändert diese weissen Flächen.Wenn ich daran denke das ich nach einen tollen Kinofilm dann nach hause komme und die PC-Games Seite anwähle,da muss ich ja eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen damit die Texte sichtbar werden hehe.


mfg


----------



## lordblizzard (26. September 2005)

Irgendwie wirkt alles so hell, macht mich fast schneeblind... Sonst ganz easy, sie könnten nur den linken Rand etwas weiter nach innen nehmen, sieht so abgehackt aus...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2005)

Stefan1981 am 26.09.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das Bezahlen angeht von NEWS die man vor erscheinen der Ausgabe lesen möchte.....
> 
> Man findet im internet Garantiert irgendwo die gleichen NEWS kostenlos und vorallem mit dem gleichen Inhalt nur anders geschrieben hehe.
> 
> mfg



Das sind keine News, sondern die Vorschau- / Testberichte und Tipps & Tricks aus der neuen PC Games Ausgabe.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## BF1942player (26. September 2005)

Mir gefiel das alte Design besser.
Die News waren schön übersichtlich und die Schrift war auch bessa.
Man kommt auch net mit einem klick ins Forum. (Ausser da oben rechts)

An der neuen Seite find ich wieter unten die weißen Seiten net so gut.
Könnte man ja noch paar banner   hinmachen, dann is da bissl voller.


----------



## Atrox (26. September 2005)

Shadow_Man am 26.09.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 26.09.2005 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ich denk mal, dass die meisten wohl diese 2 tage noch warten können und sich dann das heft kaufen zu einem besseren PL verhältnis.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (26. September 2005)

Shadow_Man am 26.09.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind keine News, sondern die Vorschau- / Testberichte und Tipps & Tricks aus der neuen PC Games Ausgabe.
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



 
Genau:

Jeder Leser kann wohl nachvollziehen, dass wir bisher nicht alle Berichte der jeweils aktuellen Ausgabe kostenlos online stellen konnten - was leider auf der Webseite zu einer Aktualitätslücke geführt hat, die wir nicht länger hinnehmen wollten. Also entschieden wir uns dafür, unseren Online-Usern die Möglichkeit anzubieten, alle aktuellen PC-Games-Artikel im Original-Layout zu erwerben - und zwar per Einzel-Download zum Preis von jeweils einem Euro (übrigens ganze zwei Tage, bevor das Magazin im Handel erscheint). Prinzipiell möchten wir Ihnen natürlich weiterhin den Kauf unseres Magazins am Kiosk ans Herz legen. Aber falls Sie beispielsweise speziell an zwei jeweils acht- oder zehnseitigen Testberichten der aktuellen Ausgabe interessiert sind, dann haben Sie jetzt die Möglichkeit, zu einem günstigen Preis gezielt nur denjenigen Content zu erwerben, der Sie wirklich interessiert. Unser neues PDF-Angebot sollte also nicht als vollwertige Alternative zum Kauf oder Abonnement der Printausgabe verstanden werden, sondern als Übergangslösung zu einem echten, preislich attraktiveren Online-Abo, welches in absehbarer Zeit noch von uns nachgeliefert werden wird.


----------



## Gajeza (26. September 2005)

Man! Ich dacht gerade ich wär auf gamestar.de gelandet.
Ich muss mich noch mit der neuen Seite zurechtfinden, aber vor allem die Startseite mit den News mit Datum *fand* ich spitze. Jetzt taugts mir net mehr so. Naja ma sehen.


----------



## firewalker2k (26. September 2005)

Hm, was soll ich denn mit Newstiteln wie "Noch wilder, die Bilder" oder "Galaktische Screenshots"? Ich will schon sehen, um welches Game es sich handelt Oo


----------



## taks (26. September 2005)

will das alte zurück   

ps: wo sind denn hier die news??


----------



## Rayne (26. September 2005)

Also ich finds   

Anfangs vermisste ich das alte Design, der Gewohnheit wegen, aber mittlerweile finde ich das neue Aussehen echt gelungen 

Alles wirkt in der Tat erwachsener, seriöser, professioneller (z.B. das Menü links).

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieso sich alle wegen der Startseite aufregen, aber ich finde diese nun extrem besser   
OK, normalerweise gucke ich nie auf die Startseite, aber jetzt finde ich diese wesentlich einladender zum durchklicken und sie macht mit den einzelnen Untergruppen neugierig auf mehr.

Die Farben an sich sind OK, aber in der Tat in ihrer Konstellation zu grell.
Ich finde das Weiß im Hintergrund eigentlich stylisch in der Verbindung mit dem Blau/Grau, aber zum Lesen ist es doch zu anstrengend.
Ich würde aber keinesfalls wieder so ein dunkles Blau wählen, sondern das 
Weiß nur ETWAS nuancieren (gibt es dieses Wort? *g*).

Ich finde den farblichen Unterschied im Forum der Beiträge und der Quotes zu gering, sollte sich meiner Meinung nach mehr unterscheiden.

An die Schriftart muss ich mich auch erstmal gewöhnen, aber wird schon.

Bei mir wird irgendwie die Werbung rechts nicht angezeigt, bleibt einfach weiß (IE6 + Flash + Java + Standardeinstellungen im IE).

Also    überwiegt 

Rayne


----------



## Freezeman (26. September 2005)

*Warum zum Teufel bringt man diese Artikel auf der Startseite? Jede halbwegs erfolgreiche Homepage hat doch auf der Startseite die News, übersichtlich gegliedert in einer Art Newsticker.* Beim neuen Design muss man nochmal extra ne Unterseite aufrufen um dann noch von zigtausend News erschlagen zu werden. Ich weis nicht, das ist alles umständlich hoch zehn!   
Das ist aber der einizge, wenn auch riesengroße, Kritikpunkt den ich zur Zeit habe!


----------



## ExBartZ (26. September 2005)

Also ich bemängel nur das, was mir sofort auffiel, für alles andere hab ich mich noch nicht durch geklickt.
Wie viele schon sagten: ändert diese gottverdammte helle Design bloß. Mir tun als Kontaktlinsenträger schon nach 2 Minuten die Augen weh. Den anderen scheint es wohl nicht besser zu gehen. Und ich weiß ja nicht, ob das Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Sache ist   
Aber hey, so spar ich mir die Kosten für die Lampe   

ExBartZ

P.S.: Und die Schriftart für's Forum strengt doch arg an beim Lesen. Irgendwie so old-school Schreibmaschinenstil. Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. Liest sich so unflüssig


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (26. September 2005)

Ja das neuen Layout sieht zwar frisch und modern aus erschlägt allerdins.
Zu viele Eindrücke - da geht die übersicht flöten.

Für mich zum Beispliel, der Täglich die News Checkt ist es jetzt unmöglich alle ohne Umstände alle news des Tages im Blickfeld zu haben.  Einfach nur ein schlichter Text war deutlich besser. 

Sowieso sind die Elemente stark verrutscht. Die Meinunsumfragen verschwinden nämlich unter der Navigations und Suchsleiste, die Buttoms oben (Home/Chat/Foren/Organizer) sind volkommen überflüsssig. Der Plat sollte lieber für Sucheingaben genutzt werden. Insgesammt sollte die Seite mehr auf 1024x768 optimiert werden: Dann hat man mehr Platz.


----------



## sir_nopo (26. September 2005)

So, also das Redesign ist ok. Eigenttlcih sehr gut! NUR: Eine kleine Übersicht über aktuelle News auf einen Blick....so an der Stelle der aktuellen Ausgabe...würde vieles einfach schneller machen. Ich möchte einfach nicht jedesmal auf  "Aktuelle Spielenews" klicken müssen. Aber sonst gutes Layout.

Gruß

nopo


----------



## TJDragon (26. September 2005)

Ich finde das alles irgendwie nun viel unübersichtlicher, schongar die News, es sieht zwar nett aus, aber Aussehen ist nicht alles....


----------



## hildibert (26. September 2005)

Das Neue Layout sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus trozdem vermisse ich die Spiele und Hardware News gleich oben auf der Starseite SEHR
Also Wirklich Sehr schade denn ich möchte nicht immer erst auf Spiele News Klicken wollen (Sehr umstädlich)

Also wenn sich da vielleicht noch was machen lässt Bitte die Spiele News auf die Startseite


----------



## frisskiss (26. September 2005)

Sieht ganz nett aus,aber ich fand es vorher auch viel besser mit den spiele und hardwarenews auf der startseite.  
das war so übersichtlich, das ich mich jeden tag auf dieses fensterchen gefreut habe, hauptsächlich auch deswegen die seite täglich besucht habe.

weiß nicht ob ich noch täglich reinschau, da es jetzt genauso "umständlich" ist wie auf jeder anderen spielenews-seite auch.
gruss aus dem münsterland frisskiss


----------



## Quintus (26. September 2005)

Also Design ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ich fand das alte besser.

Das sieht jetzt so Mainstream aus, könnt glatt von Gamestar(*würg*) oder sonst irgendeinem Computer-(Spiele) Magazin abgekupfert worden sein.

Das Design etwas schlichter mit weiß und blau zu halten und nicht mehr so ganz Banner überladen finde ich top, aber die alten "Scroll News" fehlen mir auf der Hauptseite.


----------



## aniantheking (26. September 2005)

Atrox am 26.09.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, mir hats vorher besser gefallen. war einfach klassisch



dito, das neue design is verwirrend und das alte war irgendwie stylischer

und vorallem: ES FEHLEN DIE ÜBERSICHTLICHEN NEWS WIE FRÜHER !

das könnte bedeuten dass pcgames.de u.U. nicht länger meine erste games-anlaufseite sein wird...


----------



## taks (26. September 2005)

ich kan net mal die einzelnen foren öffnen   
passiert einfach nix


----------



## olstyle (26. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 26.09.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.09.2005 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird es denn für Abonennten der Printausgabe einen freien Zugriff auf diese Artikel geben?
Zum neuem Styling:
Zuerst einmal hat es mich fast erschlagen, aber nachdem ich mich von diesem Kinnhaken erholt hatte muss ich zugeben, dass doch vieles besser geworden ist, auch wenn ich den Organizer noch nicht dazu überreden konnte meinen Steckbrief in die Signatur zu stellen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## sirnik2003 (26. September 2005)

das Design lässt mal ganz stark zu wünschen übrig....

schade eigtl fand es immer sehr angenehm die chronologisch geordneten news auf einen Blick zu sehen....aber jetzt....total fürn arsch, früher wars kompakt und schnell ersichtlich was für mich von Interesse sein könnte und was nicht, isses mir net wert alle der Kategorien durchzukramen ob da viell was interessantes steht.

Hmn werde wohl auf andere Newssites umdisponieren müssen


----------



## DarthYoda (26. September 2005)

Sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr schick aus, aber die alte war irgendwie übersichtlicher, mit den neuesten Kurznews in der Mitte.
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich so bewährt, bisher war pcgames.de für mich zusammen mit 4players.de die beste Anlaufstelle für News.
Designtechnisch siehts sehr gut aus, aber obs so übersichtlich ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen


----------



## Exodus (26. September 2005)

muss ehrlich sagen das es mir früher  besser gefallen hat. war aber schon beim umgestalten des heftes so, das alte design fand ich besser.
war aber irgendwie in der minderheit damals. schön das ich dieses mal nicht alleine bin.
mfg


----------



## blade88 (26. September 2005)

Mir ist grad noch was aufgefallen: bei Quickpoll-Ergebnissen im Thread drin Beispiel
sieht man farblich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Ergebnisbalken und Hintergrund.
*meld*


_Edit-Shadow_: Hab den Link mal anklickbar gemacht


----------



## gameratwork (26. September 2005)

Also mir gefällt das neue Design!  Die Farben find ich super! Was ich vielleicht etwas vermissen werde ist die News-Liste auf der Startseite, das war so schön übersichtlich und man konnte direkt und schnell die News öffnen die einen interessieren! Gut jetzt muss man zwar etwas scrollen aber wie ich schon gesehen hab gibts ja dann wenn man auf ne andere Seite geht links immer ne schmalere Leiste mit allen aktuellen News!   

mfG gam0r

EDIT: Achja, gibts vielleicht die Möglichkeit die Seite zu zentrieren? Mich nervt das immer wenn die Seiten immer so in einer Ecke meines Browsers kleben (wenn man schonma dabei ist  )! ^^


----------



## _BlutWurst_ (26. September 2005)

Neues Design gefällt mir ABER die News liste auf der Startseite muss wieder her!!!!!!!!!!!!!
War einfach übersichtlicher und alles auf einen blick....


----------



## mrneo (26. September 2005)

...Meine Meinug!
 Die *News* sind ja voll der Witz!!!
bäh 

Edit:
Allerdings ist euch Vorschau auf die nächste bzw. aktulle Ausgabe der PCGames sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Arctic (26. September 2005)

hm, also ich fands ja vorher auch übersichtlicher, aber erstmal an die umstellung gewöhnen....ich war schon ein großer fan der newsliste gleich am anfang.....wär nett wenn man das irgendwie wieder hinbekommen könnte

gruss


----------



## Der-Picknicker (26. September 2005)

ich weiß nich obs wem aufgefallen is...will mir nich 144 kommentare durchlesen  aba die pcgh hat noch das allte design


----------



## HeadhunterXP (26. September 2005)

stimmt, PCGH ist wenigstens noch vertraut  

Das alte Design ist irgendwie übersichtlicher. Außerdem finde ich Verdana als Schriftart derart massiv eingesetzt hässlich.


----------



## Hausi (26. September 2005)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Beim alten Design waren die News eindeutig übersichtlicher. Eine Rückkehr dazu wäre meines Erachtens sehr lobenswert


----------



## Burger (26. September 2005)

Außerdem muss man jetzt für die Komplettlösungen bezahlen


----------



## ich98 (26. September 2005)

Burger am 26.09.2005 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem muss man jetzt für die Komplettlösungen bezahlen



aber nur für die, die im aktuellen Heft zu finden sind, sonst käuft ja keiner das Heft, wenn man alle Artikel kostenlos im Netz bekommt.

Hier muss noch an der Anordnung gearbeitet werden:

World of Warcraft	
Action	
Adventure	
Rollenspiele	
Simulationen	
Strategie	
Sport- und Rennspiele	* <-- müsste das nicht vor Strategie kommen? p vor t ! *
Tipps & Tricks	
Spieletuning	
Mods, Maps & Editing	
Online-Gaming, LANs, Koop-Spiele, Tuniere und Clans	
Sonstige Spielethemen


----------



## Sallim (26. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



einfach nur schlecht das neue design, sowas von unübersichtlich....
ich hoffe, dass wird nicht die endlösung. es war doch vorher sooo prima gelöst, einfach rein in die seite, und schon waren die für mich interessanten news sofort übersichtlich abrufbar. werde mich wohl von meinem startseiten eintrag verabschieden. schade


----------



## schrammelvatti (26. September 2005)

hm.ich find die news unübersichtlich.deswegen komme ich eigentlich nur hierher.aber dann werd ich jetzt homepage mäßig wohl auf eine andere große deutsche pc-spiele-zeitung-homepage umsteigen


----------



## HankeyX (26. September 2005)

verdammt, wo bin ich hier, ich komm mit dem neuen layout überhaupt nich zurecht, sorry, aber das alte design hat mir besser gefalln, ausserdem wärs mir lieber, wenn pcg und pcgh wieder auf einer gemeinsamen seite wärn  

_Edit_: Hab noch vergessen, dass bei mir die seite überhaupt nich korrekt am bildschirm angezeigt wird    , alle bilder und texte überschneiden sich     Hab firefox und ne auflösung von 1280x1024....


----------



## Barra-Barra (26. September 2005)

also, ich vermiss die 5 neuesten Forenbeiträge.  
Naja, sonst is ganz nett, halt noch ungewohnt...


----------



## Marscel (26. September 2005)

Das Quiz geht nicht, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Amox (26. September 2005)

Also ich finde das neue Design auch nicht gut.
Es ist sehr unübersichtlich man kann bei den news noch nicht mal sehen um welches spiel es sich handelt.Also nichts für ungut aber einfach nur unübersichtlich und schlecht.


Das alte war viel übersichtlicherund besser
bitte wieder das alte design


----------



## GevatterTod (26. September 2005)

Wahnsinn! Endlich!

Gratulation PCG!


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (26. September 2005)

ich bin auch für das altes desgin
oder zumindest für das alte oder ein anderes besseres newsfenster.
und sonst, da wurde wohl viel geld für ein schlechtes desgin ausgegeben.

hmm
aber da meckern eh nix hilft muß ich mich wohl ans neue gewöhnen


----------



## ribbl (26. September 2005)

öhm ja an das alte design hat ma sich schon so gewöhnt, dass man jetzt etwas überfordert ist, sich zurechtzufinden. ich denke es wird nach ner weile keine schwierigkeiten mehr machen, aber wie schon viele gesagt haben, das alte design war einfach richtig geil


----------



## Genius2 (26. September 2005)

Das neue Design ist im großen und ganzen recht in Ordnung nur das Newsfenster sollte überarbeiter werden bzw so gemacht werden wie es vorher war oder zumindest so ähnlich.

Weil so wie das Newsfenster jetzt ist kennst man sich überhaupt nicht aus!
Naja vielleicht ist das auch nur gewöhnungssache, aber im Moment wünsche ich mir das alte Newsfenster zurück!!!


----------



## Eniman (26. September 2005)

Genius2 am 26.09.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Design ist im großen und ganzen recht in Ordnung nur das Newsfenster sollte überarbeiter werden bzw so gemacht werden wie es vorher war oder zumindest so ähnlich.
> 
> Weil so wie das Newsfenster jetzt ist kennst man sich überhaupt nicht aus!
> Naja vielleicht ist das auch nur gewöhnungssache, aber im Moment wünsche ich mir das alte Newsfenster zurück!!!



Statt weiss, das alte blau
und das "alte" Newsfenster wieder machen und den Rest ungefähr so lassen, wie es jetzt ist!
Und vielleicht noch richige Newsüberschriften....
(Statt "Entwicklung abgeschlossen" zB "Entwicklung an AoE3 abgeschlossen")


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (26. September 2005)

schrammelvatti am 26.09.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hm.ich find die news unübersichtlich.deswegen komme ich eigentlich nur hierher.aber dann werd ich jetzt homepage mäßig wohl auf eine andere große deutsche pc-spiele-zeitung-homepage umsteigen



Ich will das auch nochmal ganz klar sagen:

Vor dem neuem pcg-Design fand ich pcgames.de schön, übersichtlich und schnell. Ich kam immer wegen den gut strukturierten News und wegen des schlicht gehaltenen Forums.


Jetzt finde ich es hässlich und übersichtlich. Die News sind nun irgendwie auf der Seite verstreut. Das Forum wurde auch verändert und der Style gefällt mir absolut nicht mehr. Auch die Schriftarten passen irgendwie nicht so sehr.


Ich werde ab jetzt auf gamestar.de gehen.
Dort gibts ein übersichtliches Design und klare Überschriften.


----------



## blasmnwhism (26. September 2005)

ich finde das design erinnert mit doch stark an spiegel online ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2005)

Marscel am 26.09.2005 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Quiz geht nicht, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung.



liest du auch ab und an was ich schreibe?


----------



## Belgium (26. September 2005)

Jo find es auch sehr gut, hab mich eben gewundert über das neue Design, aber positiv überrascht bin! Kann man so lassen!


----------



## SourceCode (26. September 2005)

Design ok,
News UNübersichtlicher da nicht mehr so schön chronologisch geordnet(auf Hauptseite)!!
Momentan(Mo 21.5 Fehler im NewsFeed. bitte wieder korrigieren, sonst ist die seite für mich gestorben


----------



## Jolele (26. September 2005)

schade, ich fand das alte design viel aufgeräumter...

besonders die lösung für die news threads fand ich vorher besser.
absolut unübersichtlich

schade dass immer öfters überall alles 'verschlimmbessert'  werden muss...


----------



## Bonez (26. September 2005)

Bitte bei den Downloads auch wieder dazu schreiben, wofür der is...


> Update auf Version 1.9 (Beta)  	AddOn  	26.09.2005


Na, welches Games? 



Spoiler



The Fall, wer weiß das nicht?


----------



## S68UFT (26. September 2005)

Hallo ?? Wo sind die übersichtlichen News-Threads hin (Diese Liste für jeden Tag mit Uhrzeit)   .
Irgendwie wirkt die Seite bei mir unscharf und ein wenig unprofessionell   .


----------



## darkdestroyer (26. September 2005)

HankeyX am 26.09.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> _Edit_: Hab noch vergessen, dass bei mir die seite überhaupt nich korrekt am bildschirm angezeigt wird    , alle bilder und texte überschneiden sich     Hab firefox und ne auflösung von 1280x1024....


jap, is mir (opera 8.X)bei den news auch aufgefallen, dass sich überschrift und bild überschneiden, was bei nem dunklen bild dazu führt, dass man die überschrift erst lesen kann, wenn man mim mauszeiger drüber geht.
achja und ihr solltet euch imho für 2 oder 3 blautöne entscheiden und nicht dieses farb gewirr was im moment da ist.
achja und unterhalb des post-fensters zwischen der werbung und dem menü sowie unterhalb des menüs und der werbung wird die hintergrundwerbung nicht angezeigt, da isses einfach nur weiss. 
e: ich die schriftart hässlich.
e²: und wie schon des öfteren erwähnt: dass man in der news-übersicht nichtmal ansatzweise sehen kann um welches spiel es in der news geht ist einfach nur peinlich.
e³: achja im IE überschneiden sich schrift und bild übrigens nicht.


----------



## Zockmock (26. September 2005)

S68UFT am 26.09.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ?? Wo sind die übersichtlichen News-Threads hin (Diese Liste für jeden Tag mit Uhrzeit)   .
> Irgendwie wirkt die Seite bei mir unscharf und ein wenig unprofessionell   .



Jep ziemlich mies aber ich habe eh den Eindruck das das nicht gelesen wird hier. Is ja auch egal Hauptsache das Heft verkauft sich gut


----------



## showstopper123 (26. September 2005)

NeoTrace1980 am 26.09.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> S68UFT am 26.09.2005 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu, das neue Layout ist einfach nur grauenhaft !


----------



## Mob (26. September 2005)

Ich finde das Layout sehr gut. Endlich gibt es hier Rubriken. Das Ganze ist schwer von Spiegel.de abgekupfert und die haben dieses Layout schon lange und es ist sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## kingston (26. September 2005)

NeoTrace1980 am 26.09.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> S68UFT am 26.09.2005 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du selbst alle Beiträge lesen würdest hättest du bemerkt das sich schon weit am Anfang ein Redi gemeldet hat ,das der Fehler mit den News in Arbeit ist.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (26. September 2005)

darkdestroyer am 26.09.2005 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> e²: und wie schon des öfteren erwähnt: dass man in der news-übersicht nichtmal ansatzweise sehen kann um welches spiel es in der news geht ist einfach nur peinlich.


Wenn du schon weißt, daß es des öfteren erwähnt wurde, warum liest du dann nicht die entsprechenden Antworten dazu, daß das ein Fehler ist der bekannt und auf der to-do-Liste steht? Gilt für die ganzen anderen auch, aber was tipp ich, liest ja eh keiner


----------



## Piccolo676 (26. September 2005)

*Farbe der links*

Also ich surf hier in der Thread-Ansicht und es is sehr unübersichtlich, da die besuchten und unbesuchten links die gleiche Farbe haben und man dadurch nicht mehr weiß wass man bereits gelesen hat. das sollte man doch bitte ändern.
manuelle Änderung der link-farben in Firefox bringen nix, da sich dann die seite fast komplett auflöst und noch weißen hintergrund mit text habe. die links sind dann zwar farblich zu unterscheiden, aber es ist eben sont nichts mehr da.


----------



## Zeitkind (27. September 2005)

*AW: Farbe der links*



			
				Piccolo676 am 26.09.2005 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich surf hier in der Thread-Ansicht und es is sehr unübersichtlich, da die besuchten und unbesuchten links die gleiche Farbe haben und man dadurch nicht mehr weiß wass man bereits gelesen hat. das sollte man doch bitte ändern.
> manuelle Änderung der link-farben in Firefox bringen nix, da sich dann die seite fast komplett auflöst und noch weißen hintergrund mit text habe. die links sind dann zwar farblich zu unterscheiden, aber es ist eben sont nichts mehr da.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe das auch ausprobiert und das hier ist das Ergebnis:
Klick Mich

Ich glaub ja nicht das des so sein soll   .. und von dem neuen Design bin ich noch geteilter Meinung.. naja, man kann sich wahrscheinlich schon dran gewöhnen.


----------



## FlamishScript (27. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Momentan hab ich nichts zu kritisieren, außer, dass ich das Weiß als Hintergrund und die Schriftart im Forum antrengend vorkommen.

Der Rest ist , zumindest für mich, ganz sicher Gewohnheitssache - übrigens einschließlich des "News-Problems". Ich finde es gar nicht mal ungeschickt, die Artikel-Typen in der Übersicht nach Genres zusammenzufassen - einziger Verbesserungsvorschlag in der Hinsicht: Den Namen des Spiels lieber mit in die Headline (ganz oben neben dem Bild) nehmen und dafür die Fett- Kennzeichnung in den Links unter dem Artikel durchgehend für den Artikeltyp verwenden - also nicht

*Test:* *****************************
*Vorschau:* *************************
*FEAR: ******************************

sondern

*Test: ******************************
*Vorschau: **************************
*News: ******************************

Gruß,
Flame


----------



## chilla_killa (27. September 2005)

Sehr, sehr geil


----------



## FlamishScript (27. September 2005)

*Nachtrag*



			
				FlamishScript am 27.09.2005 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Optisch-aufteilungstechnische Feinheiten habe ich übrigens jetzt nicht genannt - ihr müsst ja auch noch was zu tun haben 

Wenn z.B. durch den Spiele-Titel die Headline zu lang würde, könnte man ihn klein oben drüber setzen - so, wie es direkt beim Artikel auch gemacht ist. Jedenfalls sollte ganz oben stehen, um welches Spiel es überhaupt geht, und nicht erst am Anfang des Fließtextes.

_Link inside_


----------



## meier242 (27. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt (...)



Hallo,

einen Relaunch der Seite zu starten, ist grundsätzlich eine gute Idee - immerhin wirkte manches inzwischen ein wenig antiquiert  . Deshalb begrüße ich ausdrücklich die Wahl neuer Farben und neuer Schrifttypen.

Aber nicht alles, was bislang Bestand hatte, war schlecht.
Insbesondere finde ich - wie wohl viele andere auch, wenngleich ich nicht alle Replies innerhalb dieses Threads gelesen habe - die neu strukturierte *Startseite *nicht gelungen   .
Die News nach Themen zu ordnen, scheint mir gegenüber einer chronologischen Anordnung die schlechtere Lösung. Insoweit sollte eine Rückkehr zur bislang gewohnten Anordnung erfolgen. Die nunmehr gewählte Anordnung erlaubt nicht mehr, sofort den Überblick über alle News zu erhalten - aus meiner Sicht sollte aber gerade dies möglich sein: *Ohne Scrollen sofort auf alle interessanten News Zugriff haben*, ohne dass dies vom jeweiligen Genre oder einer sonstigen Einordnung abhängig wäre.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der weiteren Verbesserung

meier242

PS: Über die Frage, ob entgeltpflichtige Angebote sinnvoll sind, lässt sich sicherlich diskutieren. Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich dagegen - man wird die Entwicklung dieses Angebots abwarten müssen.


----------



## March20 (27. September 2005)

rein optisch sieht sie site mit den neuen farben und der neuen schrift echt genial aus.

aber leider hab ich abgesehen von den News,welche hier schon oft genug angesprochen wurden auch noch einen punkt zu bemängeln.


WO ist denn bitte der Forenticker hin?????  damit konnte man immer die neuesten beiträge auf einen blick einsehen.

bitte fügt den wieder hinzu


----------



## Nexxus-VIII (27. September 2005)

Den Forenticker vermisse ich auch schmerzlich, da würde ich doch wesentlich lieber auf diese langweiligen Votings verzichten. 

Ansonsten finde ich das neue Design nicht schlecht...


----------



## DocX (27. September 2005)

Also ich finde das neue Design um einiges besser als das Alte.
Sehr schön gestaltet und auch die Farben sind OK.

ABER:

Ich finde es schade, dass ich auf der Startseite keine Übersicht der News mehr habe, sondern durchscrollen muss. Bei dem alten Design fand ich es einfach vorteilhafter, da die News schön mit Einzeilern in der Mitte aufgelistet waren und ich auf einen Überblick die neuesten News anschauen könnte.

Bitte setzt diese Kurzübersicht wieder auf die Startseite. Ob links oder in der Mitte ist eigentliche egal.

Außerdem vermisse ich auf der Startseite die 5 neuesten Forumbeiträge.

Mfg

Stefan


----------



## Nexxus-VIII (27. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich meckere jetzt mal aus gutem Grund:

In Eurem Artikel heißt es:





> Manche Artikel kosten nun Geld. ABER - bitte lesen Sie weiter: Dabei handelt es sich ausschließlich um Print-Berichte, die früher mit mehreren Wochen Zeitverzug auf www.pcgames.de veröffentlicht wurden!



Wenn man aber mal in die Tips und Tricks Sektion geht, dann muss man plötzlich auch für Tips zahlen, die nicht aus dem aktuellen Heft sind, sondern beispielsweise aus Heft 08/2005 wie im Falle der GTASA Komplettlösung.

Leute, das trag ich Euch nach...


----------



## Seebaer (27. September 2005)

Schließe mich DocX und Nexxus-VIII an.
Im Vergleich an Unübersichtlichkeit, im Gegensatz zu vorher, kaum zu übertreffen.
Wenn das so bleibt schau ich hier nur noch selten vorbei.

Grüße

Seebaer


----------



## Peitscher (27. September 2005)

Ich finde das neue Design gelungen. Ist viel zeitgemässer und im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Meinungen übersichtlicher. Gratuliere...


----------



## Querdenker (27. September 2005)

Ja super... Vor allem das die Seite ja sooooo toll mit Opera läuft -.- Das kann die GameStar basser


----------



## TheSinner (27. September 2005)

Also ich persönlich mag die Neugestaltung nicht unbedingt, weder optisch noch inhaltlich, noch strukturell.

Optisch deshalb nicht weil die Seite sehr viel kälter wirkt als zuvor, das ist so gesehen vermutlich auch die Absicht dahinter, dass es dadurch auch klarer wirkt - meiner ansicht nach ist die neue Farbtonwahl aber nicht unbedingt gelungen.

Inhaltlich deshalb, weil ich schlichtweg nicht einsehe für Onlineartikel Geld zu zahlen. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass das nur für "aktuelle" Artikelgilt - aber ich sehe nicht im geringsten ein beispielsweise für Tipps+Tricks Geld zu zahlen - nö, dann halt doch wieder gamefaqs.com und cheatz.de. Da verzicht ich dann freiwillig auf die netten Um/Beschreibungen, sowas muss ich mir nicht geben. Mir ist auch klar, dass man nicht die im heft gerade publizierten Artikel kostenfrei eine Stunde später online setzt - logisch. Das erwartet aber wohl auch wirklich niemand, die bisherige Regelung war da vollkommen okay. Bloss gibt es da einen Unterschied - die Artikel waren vorher früher kostenfrei zu lesen als sie jetzt kostenfrei zu lesen sind und ich persönlich habe nicht die geringste Motivation noch länger zu warten - und Geld sieht man online von mir so oder so nicht, weder hier noch sonstwo und schon gar nicht für Artikel - das haben diverse Zeitungen und Magazine auch schon gemacht, seitdem nutze ich das dortige Onlineangebot schlichtweg nicht mehr da ich sowas nicht auch noch unterstütze.

Strukturell deshalb nicht, weil bewährte Dinge (Newsübersicht auf der Startseite) verschlimmbessert wurden, ich bin kein Freund von Meldungen wie "Multiplayer Demo am Donnerstag" - zu was? Wie sich herausstellte zu FEAR, hätt ichs vorher gewusst, hätt ich mir die Zeit gespart da mich das Spiel nicht sonderlich interessiert,. Auch ansonsten sind manche Features die die Community zu schätzen wusste verkrüppelt worden - vielleicht wäre eine Umfrage vorher doch noch ganz sinnvoll gewesen was renovierungsbedürftig war und was nicht unbedingt. Neuer heisst nicht besser. 

Beim besten Willen kann ich dem Redesign kaum etwas gutes abringen und was das Thema Bezahlartikel angeht - ohne mich und sowas nehm ich wie auch einer meiner Vorredner ebenfalls ziemlich krumm - für mich ist das der verzweifelte Versuch Geld da rauszuholen und auch wenn das (ich bin halber Optimist) vermutlich nicht die Überzeugung dahinter gewesen sein mag - so kommt es ganz sicher rüber und ich bin sicher dass einige mit weniger Optimismus das ohne jede Einschränkung so sehen werden. Ne also, da widme ich mich dann doch lieber kostenfreien Onlineartikeln und Angeboten - dass ihr euch damit einen Bärendienst erwiesen habt, wird euch früher oder später ohnehin auffallen, da es weissgott genug Alternativen gibt, ganz besonders beim Thema Tipps+Tricks. Das einzig positive was mir auf Anhieb einfiele ist, dass nun die Diskussionen an denen man innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage teilnahm angezeigt werden - das ist angesichts des Kommentar-zu-Artikel-XY-Wirrwarrs zum Einen nötig und zum andren wünschenswert gewesen.

euer - ziemlich enttäuschter - Sinner


----------



## darkman83 (27. September 2005)

Nexxus-VIII am 27.09.2005 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung....
Es ist schon klar das man nicht den ganzen Artikel (so wie im Heft hineinstellt) aber man könnte wenigstens wieder kürzere Zusammenfassungen gratis bereitstellen nicht alles kostenpflichtig machen. Ich hoffe PCGames ändert das noch sonst bin ich sehr entäuscht


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (27. September 2005)

hmm könnte man das datum/uhrzeit in die news auf der startseite bringen?
und vielleicht wieder hardware news mit rein?
so als kritik ohne aufgeregt zu sein


----------



## feuerteufel666 (27. September 2005)

Bitte unbedingt wieder die vollen Titel in die News-Teaser einbauen, das versteht ja kein Mensch was "Jetzt über Steam erhältlich" für eine News sein soll!!! Für den benötigten zusätzlichen Platz kann ja die News-History gekürzt werden (nur noch 2-3 Spalten), wer braucht schon eine Woche auf den ersten Blick... zudem würde das so wieder massiv übersichtlicher (Usability!)


----------



## Ronin7 (27. September 2005)

endlich ist ein kleines käseblatt erwachsen geworden! nur die amputierten smielies sollten noch modernisiert werden!


----------



## harlequin (27. September 2005)

das neue design geht soweit in ordnung, auch wenn es sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.

allerdings fehlen tatsächlich die zeitangaben in den news, die etwas mehr übersicht verschaffen würden.


----------



## Texer (27. September 2005)

Sehr sehr schön, hatte mich schon gefragt wielange sie nach GS brauchen, also ich find die Seite genial, hätte von mir sein können  (kein Witz).


----------



## archwizard80 (27. September 2005)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz nett aus. Optisch auf jeden Falle ein Fortschritt. *Sich weiter durch die Menüs wühlen geht*


----------



## crackajack (27. September 2005)

Im Prinzip sieht alles vernünftig aus.  

Aber der weiße Hintergrund stößt mir wegen des TFTs irgendwie auf.  
Da fand ich dunklere Farben wesentlich angenehmer.

Die Layoutänderungen sind genauso unnötig wie das ständige
Herumgeschiebe der Inhalte in der gedruckten PCgames.
Daher hätte man sich außer den zusätzlichen Funktionen im Organizer- und Forumsbereich, auch die Arbeit sparen können.


----------



## Cooli11 (27. September 2005)

Ronin7 am 27.09.2005 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> endlich ist ein kleines käseblatt erwachsen geworden! nur die amputierten smielies sollten noch modernisiert werden!


Du kannst im Organizer einstellen, welche Smileys du haben möchtest


----------



## MoS (27. September 2005)

blade88 am 26.09.2005 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist grad noch was aufgefallen: bei Quickpoll-Ergebnissen im Thread drin Beispiel
> sieht man farblich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Ergebnisbalken und Hintergrund.
> *meld*


Stimmt! Ich als Farbenblinder seh da rein gar keine Balken. Nix. Nada.


----------



## rac (27. September 2005)

irgendwie ist die seite verschlimmbessert worden - vor allem der news-ticker nervt. "kriegerische screenshots" - zu welchem spiel soll man das einordnen? erst nen klick darauf zeigt das es sich um call of duty 2 handelt. das ist mir ehrlich zu blöde, habe keinen bock immer jede news anzuklicken. gut das es noch das es noch die übersichtliche www.lamestar.de gibt. ^^


----------



## banjo (27. September 2005)

Fand das alte Design um längen besse, die Unterteilung in verschieden Rubriken ist mehr als unübersichtlich.
Einfacher wäre es vor jedes Game/Previev wie schon bei dem "Download", die Rubrik davor zu schreiben, evtl in verschiedenen Farben.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja dran gewöhnen....


----------



## Psycosis (27. September 2005)

Ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Neues Design, schön und gut, aber die Übersichtlichkeit hat  deutlich gelitten. Wo sind z.B. die News? Bis gestern war es ein festes Ritual von mir  zur Mittagspause auf pcgames.de zu schauen und auf den ersten Blick zu sehen was es so neues gibt in  der bunten Spielewelt. Gibt es neue Screenshots, Trailer, Demos, Grafikkarten oder Treiber, dass hat,  zumindest mich, am meisten interessiert. Und was sind die neue "Features"? Ausser der unübersichtichtlichen Startseite konnte ich noch keine "Features" entdecken.

Tut mir leid PC-Games:

MISSION - FAILED


----------



## Zputnik (27. September 2005)

Offene email an die Redaktion (26.09.05 17:34:11)


Sehr geehrte Online Redaktion PC Games,



ich war schockiert als ich eben die Page öffnete: Ein unübersichtliches Etwas tat sich auf, voller unnötiger Inhalte, aber wo ist die tolle News-Box hin ? Eigentlich wollte ich was runterladen, hatte ich heute morgen in besagter Box gesehen - und jetzt ?

Es tut mir leid, aber ich gehöre nicht zu denen die das neue Outfit der Seite gutheissen können, ich find' nix mehr.

Sonst gibt's ja auch Poll's zu allen Themen, aber hierzu mal die User fragen war nicht drin ? Als PC-Games Hardware Abonoment habe ich diese Seite täglich genutzt, jetzt werde ich mir die Infos wohl wo anders holen müssen, wo sie nicht "versteckt" werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Christian Txxxxx
(entäuschter User der ehemals besten PC Games & Hardware Seite im Net)


----------



## egomoi (27. September 2005)

ich muss sagen mir gefällt das neue Design, erinnert mich an die "DER SPIEGEL"- Homepage... sehr gut!


----------



## xdave78 (27. September 2005)

Also vom grundsätzlichen Design find ichs ja ganz gut siht irgendwie schon zeitgemässer aus!

ABER ein fettes Manko...ICH GEH NUR auf PCG wegen der News..die gabs hoer früher mal direkt auf eien Blick ganz oben....wenn ich mich da erst durchklicken muss und dann auch gar nicht gleich sehen wann und wozu  genau die sind kann ich auch besser auf Krawall.de gehen.


----------



## MarcusB (27. September 2005)

Das alte Design war eindeutig besser und übersichtlicher.

Bei den News weiß man zum Beispiel manchmal gar nicht um welches Spiel es sich handelt weil einfach ein Teil des Themas zu fehlen scheint.
Ich plädiere dafür zum alten Desingn zurückzukehren.


----------



## Drakkar (27. September 2005)

Sorry, vorher wars übersichtlicher, bin eigentlich nur wegen der news rein, war vorher wars defintiv besser und übersichtlicher, werde meine news jetzt wohl bei der gamestar oder pcaction abholen... tut mir leid


----------



## Sonic-dx (27. September 2005)

mhhh, ich find die news jetzt übersichtlicher, nicht mehr soooo zamgepresst wie im "alten" design! 

aber wie soll ich sagen, für mich schaut es zu "erwachsen" aus! das "alte" + buntere design war besser fürs auge anzusehen! 
den einen klick, um zu den news zu kommen, kann ich gerade noch verschmerzen! 

außerdem guck ich nicht nur regelmäßig bei pcgames vorbei! schau auch bei gamestar oder krawall vorbei! ok ok,  gebe es zu, ich gehe auch fremd!


----------



## Enarky (27. September 2005)

Es ist eine Veränderung in die richtige Richtung, 
jedoch sollte z. B. die Newsrubrik welche zwar dezent
designt worden ist aber zuviele Informationen in einem Raum
bietet und deshalb etwas überladen wirkt noch einmal etwas
abgeändert werden. (Eine Datumseinteilung  mit VOR / ZURÜCK
könnte eine dezente alternative darstellenl

Weiters wäre es im Newsbereich sicher nicht schlecht,
dass die Bildunterschriften wieder das Spiel / die Firma
o. ä. benihalten um die persönlich als interessant einzustufenden
News direkt aqngewählt werden können.

Aber alles in allem ist das Layout und Design durchaus gelungen.
Es ist halt so wie bei jeder Neuen oder Wiederaufbereiteten Webseite,
dass bei diversen kleinigkeiten noch mal etwas nachgebessert werden 
muß, aber das findet man ja gerade durch das Feedback der Leser
und vor allem der Stammleser heraus.

Darum muß ich jetzt folgendes Sagen:

 Liebes PC Games Team macht weiter so...


----------



## tom (27. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Sorry, ich bin auch nicht so begeistert.
Ich habe noch keine Zeit gefunden mich intensiv "umzusehen", aber eins weiss ich sicher, ich vermisse die News Box mit den Links.

Die News Box war wie ein "Ticker", fuer Leute, die die Seite regelmaessig "mal kurz" besuchen.
Ich habe nicht die Zeit mich staendig intensiv alle Themen die mich Interessieren nach news abzusuchen.
Das ist umstaendlich und zeitraubend..........uebrigens genauso, wie eure Screentapeten, aber ok, das sind Werbeeinnahmen, die ihr braucht.

Also ich bitte um "fixing", fuer die Leser, die fast jeden Tag  auf eure Seite klicken, um schnelle themenuebergreifende Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## banjo (27. September 2005)

tom am 27.09.2005 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, das Design ist ok so, aber die news sollten wieder kompakt und auf einen blick einzusehen sein und nicht so "zerstückelt" mit unterschiedlichen topics (mal der name des spiels als hauptkriterium, dann wieder download...passt nicht)


----------



## Discotizer (27. September 2005)

Vom Design her hab ich eigentlich nix zu meckern. Alle Artikel sind nun nach Genre aufgeteilt und ansonsten finde ich die Optik auch in Ordnung.
Allerdings muß der "Newsticker" und die Übersicht der 5 Aktuellsten Forenthemen unbedingt wieder eingeführt werden. Dann isses ne glatte eins.

Gruß Discotizer


----------



## chro (27. September 2005)

Discotizer am 27.09.2005 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Design her hab ich eigentlich nix zu meckern. Alle Artikel sind nun nach Genre aufgeteilt und ansonsten finde ich die Optik auch in Ordnung.
> Allerdings muß der "Newsticker" und die Übersicht der 5 Aktuellsten Forenthemen unbedingt wieder eingeführt werden. Dann isses ne glatte eins.
> 
> Gruß Discotizer




Ich finds cool. jetzt wo die News wieder nach Spielname, usw. beschriftet sind, is aus meiner Sicht alles i.O.
Super wie schnell darauf seitens PC Games reagiert wurde  

gruzz c-ro


----------



## timurlenk (27. September 2005)

sehr nett auf den ersten blick, aber die news bitte wieder so wie vorher: schön übersichtlich oben mittig.


----------



## MaXpo (27. September 2005)

ja sieht nett aus...aber die news sahen damals besser aus...alles auf einen blick....


----------



## chro (27. September 2005)

MaXpo am 27.09.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ja sieht nett aus...aber die news sahen damals besser aus...alles auf einen blick....




Unter "aktuelle Spielenews" ist das ja immer noch so?!


----------



## godmichi (27. September 2005)

sieht nicht schlecht aus.

allerdings fand ich die frühere anordnung der news um einiges übersichtlicher.


----------



## Aquasim (27. September 2005)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle 200 Beiträge durchgelesen, weiß also nicht ob es jemand schon erwähnt hat:
Beim Betrachten der Seite mit dem Opera Browser (8.5) gibt es Darstellungsfehler. Die Überschriften zu den einzelnen News sind nicht rechts von den Bildern sondern überdecken die Bilder, sodass man bei einem dunklen Bild die Überschrift schlecht bis gar nicht lesen kann.

Ansonsten finde ich das neue Design eigentlich ganz Prima.


----------



## Phade (27. September 2005)

Also das Design stimmt   , allerdings sollten imho zwei Dinge verbessert werden:
1. sollten die aktuellen News wieder sofort und zentral auf der Startseite stehen. Dieser Klick nach oben links² ist mir zu lästig 
2. sollte die Leiste mit den News besser nicht links von den Texten stehen, sondern rechts. Man liest schließlich immer von links nach rechts, da wird es schnell anstrengend, erst diesen Block überspringen zu müssen, bevor man in der nächsten Zeile wieder am eigentlichen Artikel angelangt ist. Der Lesekomfort leidet!

Ach ja:


> Wir haben noch reichlich Pulver im Turm!



Was ist denn das für's Spruch?


----------



## procontra (27. September 2005)

chro am 27.09.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MaXpo am 27.09.2005 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist das so.
Aber was erwartest Du?

Sich mit einer Sache wirklich zu beschäftigen, ist eben nicht so schön lustig, wie einfach drüber zu lästern, ohne sie richtig zu kennen.


----------



## chro (27. September 2005)

procontra am 27.09.2005 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> chro am 27.09.2005 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja tun wirs mal als Kiddy-Kram ab


----------



## DrDeluxe (27. September 2005)

Tut mir leid, das ist einfach nur viel schlechter und unübersichtlicher als früher...   
Bitte nicht die gleichen Webdesigner beschäftigen wie GameStar... Deswegen hab ich ja pcgames.de bisher vorgezogen...


----------



## Butterbemme (27. September 2005)

Soo viele Kommentare.. irgendwie fürchte ich, daß meine 3 Sätze entweder schon gesagt wurden oder es liest eh keiner   .

Also, das Design gefällt mir gut, als Stammleser und -surfer der einige Male am Tag nach neuen News schaut find ichs allerdings blöd, daß ich da nichtmehr auf der Startseite fündig werde, sondern erst auf "aktuelle Spielenews" klicken muss und dort ne olle graue Tabelle bekomme.

Außerdem tauchen "Download-News" nicht in der Newstabelle auf, schlecht! Wenn ich künftig ohne Umweg die Newstabelle aufsuche, hätt ich nichtmal mitbekommen, daß ne COD2-Demo draußen ist.  

fertisch.


----------



## PrivatePyle (27. September 2005)

Das alte Design fand ich irgendwie besser/"fortgeschrittener" aber das hier ist auch okay, allerdings schade, dass die News nicht mehr direkt auf der Startseite zu finden sind sondern man auf "Aktuelle Spielenews klicken muss.


----------



## js (27. September 2005)

Butterbemme am 27.09.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem tauchen "Download-News" nicht in der Newstabelle auf, schlecht! Wenn ich künftig ohne Umweg die Newstabelle aufsuche, hätt ich nichtmal mitbekommen, daß ne COD2-Demo draußen ist.



Das ändern wir, danke für die Bemerkung.


----------



## olstyle (27. September 2005)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem CSS-Link geworden? Ich sehe zwar noch die aktuellen Artikel aber wenn ich sie anwähle, komme ich auf die Startseite.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Viper (27. September 2005)

Jepp, ich besuchte die Website eigentlich immer nur wegen den News täglich mehrmals. Wenn das jetzt so umständlich geworden ist, werd ich mir wohl andere Seiten mit Spiele-News suchen müssen. Schade...


----------



## DocBrain (27. September 2005)

Kann man nicht die Zeit, wann eine News hinzugefügt wurde mit anzeigen auf der Startseite? Ich les dauernd ne News doppelt. ^^


----------



## swisscapone (27. September 2005)

also ganz ehrlich: die absicht der pcgames-redaktion, die uebersichtlichkeit zu erhöhen ist irgendwie nicht so ganz erkennbar. die news auf der startseite haben derart platznot, dass man zuerst einmal eine scrollorgie starten muss, um einigermassen die uebersicht zu haben. und die darstellung der threads... ist eine zumutung. das sieht aus wie in jedem x-beliebigen forum das mit einer der zahlreichen freeware-tools erstellt wurde. keine uebersicht. sorry pcgames, aber das könntet ihr mit sicherheit besser.
was uns hier serviert wird, ist vielleicht einfacher zu warten und (!) bringt auch mehr kohle (thema vorschauen und reviews...).

bin masslos enttäuscht. werde pcgames.de wohl höchstens noch für downloads verwenden, aber das lesen ist mir hier definitiv zu mühsam. schade, das war ein riesenschritt, aber in die falsche richtung.


----------



## sailor (27. September 2005)

*Schleimmodus an*
Also mir gefällt die neue pcgames.de   Es ist jetzt übersichtlicher und sieht einfach "aufgeräumter" aus, und die Schrift ist irgendwie besser als früher  
*Schleimmodus aus*


----------



## bitchinheat (27. September 2005)

ganz nettes Design  

der alte Newsbereich hat mir aber um Längen besser gefallen  

...kaufe mir jetzt auch ne Sonnenbrille


----------



## olstyle (27. September 2005)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem RSS-Newsfeed geworden? Ich sehe zwar noch die aktuellen Artikel aber wenn ich sie anwähle, komme ich auf die Startseite.
mfg Olstyle 
P.S. Hab vorhin etwas schlecht zu verstehe geschrieben, daher noch mal.


----------



## Benno123 (27. September 2005)

Also alle gehen ein Schritt weiter nur PC GAMES geht ein Schritt zurück.
Das "Neue Design" ist eine totale Katastrophe. Unübersichtlich. Alles weis wo ist das blau hin und Geld wollt ihr jetzt auch noch für Artikel und Hilfeleistungen haben. 
Selbst langjährige Online – Mitglieder und PC GAMES Abonnenten müssen zahlen.
Als erstes habt ihr das PC GAMES Magazin verhunzt und nun euer Internetseite. Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun ???    

Ich bitte euch inständig das alte klar bessere Design wiederherzustellen.
Das ist nicht nur meine Meinung sondern vieler anderer PC GAMES Online User auch.


----------



## procontra (27. September 2005)

Viper am 27.09.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, ich besuchte die Website eigentlich immer nur wegen den News täglich mehrmals. Wenn das jetzt so umständlich geworden ist, werd ich mir wohl andere Seiten mit Spiele-News suchen müssen. Schade...



*kopfschüttel*
Es hat etwas Positives, wenn solche User nicht mehr kommen, die schon einen einzigen Klick auf "Aktuelle News" als Frechheit und Sauerei empfinden.
Die sollen ruhig weg bleiben, den das PCG-Forum kann dadurch auf jeden Fall an Qualität gewinnen, wenn hier von jetzt an eher die erwachsenen Zocker drin schreiben.

Vielleicht will PCG keine so Nerdseite mehr betreiben wie vorher, sondern mehr für große Mehrheit der Leute da sein, die sich für ihr Hobby ein bißchen mehr Zeit nehmen, als die 1-2% Nerds.




			
				Benno123 am 27.09.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst langjährige Online – Mitglieder und PC GAMES Abonnenten müssen zahlen.



Gibts denn Firmen, die einem kostenlos was geben, wenn man lange genug Kunde war? Cool - zeig mir eine!


----------



## Cooli11 (27. September 2005)

Benno123 am 27.09.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> und Geld wollt ihr jetzt auch noch für Artikel und Hilfeleistungen haben.



Nur für die aus dem aktuellen Heft, und das dürftre wohl klar sein, wenn die Artikel kostenlos zur Verfügung stünden würde doch niemand mehr das Heft kaufen....

Das ist ein Zusatzservice, den PCGames den Lesern anbietet, noch vor einigen Tagen waren diese Artikel überhaupt nicht online....
Wurde auch schon alles in diesem Thread besprochen!


----------



## Phade (27. September 2005)

> > Jepp, ich besuchte die Website eigentlich immer nur wegen den News täglich mehrmals. Wenn das jetzt so umständlich geworden ist, werd ich mir wohl andere Seiten mit Spiele-News suchen müssen. Schade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für jemanden mit diesem Nick eine ziemlich provokante Antwort... er ist doch nicht ausfallend geworden oder?
Ruhig Blut!


----------



## Freezeman (27. September 2005)

Cooli11 am 27.09.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Benno123 am 27.09.2005 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber man könnte doch trotzdem den Abonennten den Service kostenlos anbieten, oder? Die haben ja gewissermaßen schon dafür bezahlt 


Und ich weis net warum man den Newsticker nicht wieder einführen kann, wo ist das Problem? Es geht doch darum aktuelle News *sofort* zu sehen, ohne das man noch eine Unterseite aufrufen muss, das gibts nirgendwo sonst, nur hier 
Und noch was zu der Unterseite "Aktuelle Spielenews", ihre Daseinsberechtigung als Newsarchiv hat sie ja, aber muss das so lieblos designt sein, das sieht aus wie Amateurarbeit


----------



## ZakMc (27. September 2005)

> *kopfschüttel*
> Es hat etwas Positives, wenn solche User nicht mehr kommen, die schon einen einzigen Klick auf "Aktuelle News" als Frechheit und Sauerei empfinden.
> Die sollen ruhig weg bleiben, den das PCG-Forum kann dadurch auf jeden Fall an Qualität gewinnen, wenn hier von jetzt an eher die erwachsenen Zocker drin schreiben.
> 
> Vielleicht will PCG keine so Nerdseite mehr betreiben wie vorher, sondern mehr für große Mehrheit der Leute da sein, die sich für ihr Hobby ein bißchen mehr Zeit nehmen, als die 1-2% Nerds.



Ich finde die neue Seite schaut sehr gut aus, fast wie bei spiegel.de Es gibt aber noch 2 Sachen die mich stören. 

1. Die Preise für die PDF´s, aber Hallo 1 € für eine Doppelseite!?! Spielt auch keine Rolle ab es aus der aktuellen Ausgabe ist! Das ist abzocke.   

2. Das Forum ist immer noch so benutzerunfreundlich!


----------



## Loosa (27. September 2005)

Viper am 27.09.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, ich besuchte die Website eigentlich immer nur wegen den News täglich mehrmals. Wenn das jetzt so umständlich geworden ist, werd ich mir wohl andere Seiten mit Spiele-News suchen müssen. Schade...


Hab' ich mir irgendwie auch gedacht... waere schade   i.M. gehe ich direkt in's Forum und suche mir die News lieber aus den Kommentarantworten *g*
Ansonsten ist das Design ja ganz schick, nicht mehr so bunt  aber trotzdem irgendwie unuebersichtlicher als das alte. Naja, vielleicht ja nur Gewoehnungssache.


Koennte man die Bezahlartikel fuer Abonnenten nicht kostenlos zugaenglich machen? Oder noch besser, ein eigenes Abo-Portal? Die Zeitschrift lese ich sowieso kaum noch. Ein Test hier, ein Tipp da und Rossis Rumpelkammer. PDFs finde ich allerdings unpraktischer als HTML, aber da geht's wohl auch um die Sicherheit


----------



## Xortex (27. September 2005)

habt ihr echt gut hinbekommen

Es is sehr viel übersichtlicher geworden
vorallem auch die Mails !!!
ein ++++++++++++ für Pc-Games


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (27. September 2005)

Was ich sehr praktisch find, ist, dass man sich nu die Poszings von den letzten 7 Tagen anschauen kann. Das is mir schon immer abgegangen.

Ansonsten ists etwas grell, und die News fand ich untereinander aufgelistet besser.

Bitte erklärt mich jetzt nicht für verrückt, aber die Seite sieht für mich irgendwie größer, aufgeräumter und übersichtlicher aus.

Ich denk nach einer Woche Eingewöhnungszeit wird das sehr gut werden   

P.S.: Nochwas: Wenn man bei euch Smilies mit dem Cursor mitten im Textfeld einfügen will, sind die dann auch trotzdem ganz am Ende?
Mit dem IE 6 war das nicht so, aber mitz Firefox schon.
Das könnte man noch ändern...


----------



## Viper (27. September 2005)

procontra am 27.09.2005 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn hier von jetzt an eher die erwachsenen Zocker drin schreiben.



Soso, wie erwachsen bist du denn, wenn man fragen darf?
Also vom Anmeldedatum her hab ich schon mal gewonnen  

Sicher ist es nicht soooo schlimm, wenn man nochmal klicken muss um News zu sehen, aber diese riesigen Themengebiete, die da jetzt auf der ersten Seite plaziert wurden sind halt wirklich unpraktisch und platzverschwenderisch. Da fand ich diese kleine Box mit aktuellen News einfach um einiges besser. Mich nervts halt wenn man zu unnötigem Rumgeklicke gezwungen wird.

EDIT: Mit "Nerd" hast du dir übrigens dein eigenes Grab geschaufelt *gg*. Wenn du dir nicht mehr sicher bist, dann schau lieber nochmal nach bevor du einfach einen Begriff verwendest...


----------



## bierchen (27. September 2005)

JACKtheRIPP0R am 27.09.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Nochwas: Wenn man bei euch Smilies mit dem Cursor mitten im Textfeld einfügen will, sind die dann auch trotzdem ganz am Ende?
> Mit dem IE 6 war das nicht so, aber mitz Firefox schon.
> Das könnte man noch ändern...


Das stimmt. Allerdings war dem auch auf der alten Seite so - Smilies nachträglich mitten im Text einzufügen war und ist mit FF nicht möglich.


----------



## Atrox (27. September 2005)

bierchen am 27.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> JACKtheRIPP0R am 27.09.2005 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht nur smilies. auch die buttons oben fügen die tags nur am schluss ein. recht nervig. aber nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. September 2005)

bierchen am 27.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt. Allerdings war dem auch auf der alten Seite so - Smilies nachträglich mitten im Text einzufügen war und ist mit FF nicht möglich.


Doch, mit modifzierter BBCode-Erweiterung geht das


----------



## ronny83 (27. September 2005)

BlackPanther079 am 26.09.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm ohne gleich meckern zu wollen, aber vorher fand ich es übersichtlicher. Da waren alle News direkt in der mitte eindeutig positioniert. Jetzt stehen sie links und noch nichtmal mit der Angabe, um welches Spiel es sich handelt. Unter "Galaktische Screenshots" kann ich mir nichts vorstellen und würde auch nicht draufklicken, weil mich nichts motiviert, dahinzuklicken. Stünde da "I-War3: Galaktische Screens", DANN wäre ich motiviert
> Ich weiss wie schwer es ist, eine Inhaltsschwangere Website ordentlich aufzuteilen. Am besten erstmal alles Feedback hier lesen, nachplanen und verbessern  Das wird wohl leider nötig werden...



Kann ich mich nur anschließen! Neu ist nicht immer besser! Übersicht vor grafischem Schnickschnack!

Bitte um Hotfix!


----------



## bierchen (27. September 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 27.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte was?  
Woher kann ich das bekommen, was muss ich tun, ist es ansteckend?


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (27. September 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 27.09.2005 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hui, da kennt sich einer aus...   
Gibts da nen Link?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. September 2005)

bierchen am 27.09.2005 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2005 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatte ich doch mal vor Urzeiten in den FF-Thread gepostet.
also, ich hab das file noch online, aber ich weiß nicht wie sich das mit den neuen FF-Versionen verträgt.

Hab nämlich als Grundlage ne ältere Version der BBCode-Erweiterung benutzt (und da alles funktioniert und hier nichts dazugekommen ist, gab es auch keinen Grund für weitere Arbeit für mich  ).

Daher muss man die ältere 0.3.7 Version erst installieren. Ich weiß nicht, ob die von den neueren FF-Versionen noch erkannt wird, hab das Ding schon länger drauf und die nachträglichen FF-Aktualisierungen haben wohl keine Auswirkung auf bereits installierte Erweiterungen.

Kaputt machen kann man sich wohl damit nichts, im Schlimmsten Fall geht es halt nicht.
Wer die BBCode-Erweiterung noch gar nicht kennt und es nicht funktioniert, sollte sich dann die aktuellste Version davon installieren. Bei der kann man nämlich selber Tags setzten und so zumindest die Befehle verfügbar machen.

BBCode: 0.3.7

Update
im dem zip ist auch ne Anleitung, da steht wie das genau funktioniert.


----------



## MPO (27. September 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> BBCode: 0.3.7
> 
> Update
> im dem zip ist auch ne Anleitung, da steht wie das genau funktioniert.


Na guck ma einer schau: Mozilla fixt ihren nur mässig (aber dafür schnell) gecodeten Browser mal. Jetzt sollte man ihnen noch erklären, wie div-Tags funktionieren und das die für heutige Designs unersetzlich sind und ich fange an, diesen Browser vielleicht zu lieben. Aber nur, wenn sie endlich aufhören, paddings und borders aussen an ein div zu kleben, anstatt es korrekt zu behandeln.


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (27. September 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 27.09.2005 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hat sich erledigt


----------



## ich98 (27. September 2005)

Zputnik am 27.09.2005 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



 

man kann es auch übertreiben. 
Kann es sein das man dir es nie recht machen kann? Einmal wird übers Heft gemeckert, wird was verändert wird wieder gemeckert. 
Das gleiche bei der Homepage, sag  mal gehts noch?  :-o 

Wer sagt denn das die Seite nicht verbessert wird?
Keine Seite ist perfekt, aber so eine Show zu machen   .

Gruß


----------



## Weird_Sheep (27. September 2005)

olstyle am 27.09.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich aus dem RSS-Newsfeed geworden? Ich sehe zwar noch die aktuellen Artikel aber wenn ich sie anwähle, komme ich auf die Startseite.
> mfg Olstyle
> P.S. Hab vorhin etwas schlecht zu verstehe geschrieben, daher noch mal.



Hmm, die Links stimmen, zumindestens bei mir, aber im Feed stehen noch so sinnvolle Überschriften, wie gestern auf der Startseite :-o


----------



## Freestyler-AT-PC (27. September 2005)

Ich weis net, im Grunde hat sich ja net viel geändert, aber man muss sich trotzdem wieder neu einfinden...  Das alte war ebensogut, aber wenns sein muss...
Seas DObse


----------



## freeman86 (27. September 2005)

hmm also ich hatte die startseite von pcgh als startseite weil ich da eigentlich alle news über spiele und hardware schön zusammen hatte jetzt muss ich da umständlich is vielleicht übertrieben aber zwischen den seiten hin und her gurken.
ich fand das alte besser aber vielleicht is ja nur gewohnheitssache.

tjo greetings alex


----------



## Gajeza (27. September 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich gelegentlich hier auf PCGames wenn ich Links folge mich plötzlich vor der Reklame für das monatliche Gewinnspiel wiederfinde. Wenn man dann auf Umfrage starten klickt ist man auf der Startseite bzw. der davor?


----------



## MoD (27. September 2005)

ich bin PCGames Abonent aber ich werde mir die news auf www.pcaction.de angucken, weil das hier ist total unübersichtlich........sry aber das neue design ist fürn arsch...


----------



## MedMAXX (27. September 2005)

Meine Meinung: Design wirkt rein optisch professioneller, die Übersicht leidet jedoch im Vergleich zur alten Version deutlich, oft ist das betreffende Spiel nicht sofort erkennbar.

Fazit: netter Versuch mit Teilerfolg.


----------



## Chrissitopher (27. September 2005)

Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen:

- Das Design wirkt luftiger / übersichtlicher; erinnert mich recht stark an gamestar.de.
- Ein netter Teil der Texte ist mit einem €-Symbol versehen; der Bezahlteil des Onlineangebots wird kraftvoll ausgebaut.
- Oben auf der Startseite neben dem "Knallerspiel" dicke Amazonreklame; noch auffälliger als die "gewohnte" Werbung für ein Spiel im Hintergrund.

Welchen Sinn hatte diese Umstruckturierung? 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nicht das vorangige Ziel war, dem Leser mehr Informationen zu geben, sondern das Angebot optisch und inhaltlich zu verdünnen.
Wie groß werden wohl die Mehreinnahmen der Seite durch diesen Umbau?


----------



## Deadmansan (27. September 2005)

Ich finde das design zwar irgendwie moderner allerdings geht bei ihm auch vollkommen die übersicht flöten, bei den Spielenews kann ich nicht mehr einfach eine Reihe nach unten lesen um nur die Überschriften (die vorher besser beschriftet waren) zu sehen .

Fakt ist das das disign gut ist allerdings die Übersicht Flöten ging.


----------



## Gehli (27. September 2005)

finde das design auch nicht überzeugend. mir fehlen die kurzen knappen quicklinks vom vorgänger! und wenn ich rechts lesen muss *gratis* da geht mir der hut hoch...
kostenpflichtige informationen, nicht mit mir. danke

bin abonent und freue mich weiterhin auf die zeitschrift.
aber ob hier jetzt noch umständlich nach news suchen will, werde ich mir überlegen.


----------



## Neikie (27. September 2005)

ENDLICH...
Hier is der Thread in dem ich mich über dieses unmögliche, unübersichtliche Design auslassen kann!
Leute, bitte, bitte, bitte macht diesen Schund wieder rückgängig!
Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein...
Das schöne bei PCGames.de war die übersichtlichkeit der News, man kam auf die Seite, sah auf den ersten Blick alle News und war glücklich...
Ich könnte heulen, zuerst führt GameStar.de dieses verdammte Werbe-Popup (das ich auf meinem Arbeitsrechner nicht blocken kann) ein und nu verschandelt PCGames.de das Design total!
Bitte macht das wieder rückgängig...

Achso, nochwas:
Niemand, da bin ich mir sicher, der sich für PC-Spiele interresiert legt Wert darauf, dass die News nach Genres geordnet sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wer hat sich das ausgedacht???


----------



## hanspeterpater (27. September 2005)

*Teils teils...*

Tach,

ja ich finde auch, der kleine Newsblock *fehlt*, bei dem man sofort die täglichen News findet, ohne irgendwo scrollen zu müssen. Das neue Quick-News Design ist total kalt (farblich) und für meine Begriffe auch zu unübersichtlich gestaltet, da neben den Spielenamen schon ein paar Worte zum Inhalt verloren werden bevor dann das nächste Thema kommt. Beim *alten System* haste die neusten Nachrichten schön schnell an Hand der "Überschriften" überfliegen können. Vielleicht wurde das auch geändert, damit PcGames mehr Klicks für ihre Seite verbuchen kann, weil man sich nun erst durch "wuseln" muss und dann vielleicht noch, für sich interessante News übersieht, da man (ich) schon aus Prinzip sich nicht die ganzen kleinen Blocks durchliest.?? 

Farblich beißen sich zwar die Menüfarben nicht, sind aber, meiner Meinung nach, viel zu markant als nur "neutral" gestaltet zu sein. Trotzdem fehlt mir auch hier die farbliche Wärme. Dieses ganze Blau erinnert nur an die Gamestar und warum hat man nicht das typische "Gelb" z. B. für die Schrift verwendet? Das wäre zumindest mal eine Identizifierung mit PcGames. 

Also von der Struktur gefällt mir die *neue Seite besser*, mit _Ausnahme_ des neuen Quick-News-System, was den Namen nun wirklich nicht mehr verdient, weil man die viel "schnellere" und auch "übersichtlichere" Lösung von der alten Hp schon bereits verwendet hatte. Farblich ist mir das alles zu kühl. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das Seriösität oder mehr Kompetenz ausstrahlen soll, die Pc-Hps und auch Hefte sowieso nur begrenzt ausstrahlen können, aber ich kann mich damit nicht wirklich anfreunden.

MfG
HPP


----------



## Treichi (27. September 2005)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das sich die Gestaltung der Seite sich wesentlich verschlechter hat!!     
 Insbesondere fehlen mir die News direckt auf der Startseite (alles war auf einen Blick!!     ). Und jetzt zum Teil sehr umständliche Verlinkungen!! 
Wer ist eigendlich auf die Idee gekommen Hardware und Games so stark zu trennen? 
Ich meine, man entscheidet sich zum Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte, weil Spiel dabei sind oder sie besonders gut auf dieser Karte laufen oder .... 
Genauso ist es mit  Mäusen, Soundkarten, Plasmars usw. und anders herum doch auch oder etwa nicht?


----------



## SupaBerti (27. September 2005)

Seh iich auch so, Die News waren der Einzige Grund auf die Seite zu gehn, jetzt muss ich mir ne Neue Seite suchen   

Schade, weil mir das Team immer Sympatisch war!


----------



## Hyperhorn (27. September 2005)

Ich hab mir den ganzen Thread nicht durchgelesen, aber ich muss natürlich auch meinen Senf dazugeben:  
1. Mann, in Zukunft bitte auf der (Werbe-)Startseite eine kleine Vorwarnung bringen, ich dachte im ersten Moment an "Website-Napping" oder so etwas.  
2. Es wirkt auf jeden Fall frischer, weil der Gesamteindruck heller ist. Insgesamt finde ich das aber nicht so gut, weil es die Augen über längere Zeit schon irgendwie anstrengt (auch auf Monitoren, die nicht extrem hell eingestellt sind)
3. Die Grundaufteilung ist geblieben, deshalb muss man sich nicht groß umgewöhnen. Ob die News jetzt praktischer zu handhaben sind bezweifle ich mal, aber der Foren-Button rechts oben könnte mein neuer Freund werden.   
4. Vorhin ist mir so eine penetrante Werbung in die Optik geflutscht.  Ich will einen Thread lesen und dann erschlägt einen eine fast ganzseitige Anzeige für eine Umfrage. -->Bitte einstellen
Fazit: Es ist manches anders, aber nicht alles besser. Schön, dass man sich Gedanken über die Optik gemacht hat, aber der Nutzen zeigt sich erst in der Praxis.


----------



## dangee (27. September 2005)

weniger bunt ist ja gut und schön aber dass die news jetzt in genres stehen ist käse. da muss ich ja immer alles durchgucken und bei manchen genres gibbet halt wenig neues. ich klick jetzt immer blind auf eine news um dann rechts die gewohnte "Tagesnachrichten" zu lesen. den kasten hättet ihr (zusätzlich) beibehalten sollen


----------



## nnkwp (27. September 2005)

was soll denn diese gamestarmäßige kommerzialisierung?


----------



## Der-Picknicker (27. September 2005)

DJ_of_Borg am 26.09.2005 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 26.09.2005 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs gelesen  

Aber ich hab auch keine Zeit und Lust 200 Beiträge durch zu lesen um zu guggn ob da jetzt was steht oder nicht!
Was ich besser fände wär wenn man PCG und PCGH wieder zusammen packen würde, weil die News auf PCGH etwas Arm aussieht so ganz alleine    und man dann vllt wieder beide News aufeinmal sehen könnte und nich auf 2 verschiedene Seiten gehen. Das Design is ganz gut, nur weil die Werbung geblockt wird is rechts das schwarz -.-

sonst die Umfrage sollte wieder lieber nach rechts, weil nach links guggt man nich so oft und rechts is ja noch platz  und sonst muss man immer erst nach unten scrollen um die Antworten sehen zu können (Firefox, 1400x1024)


----------



## LAD (27. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wie wärs, wenn man die schwarze Schrift nicht einfach halb über die Bilder klatscht???
MfG
LAD


----------



## sebastian1978nrw (27. September 2005)

dem kann ich mir nur anschliessen     
...gerade das fand ich am alten pcgames.de so gut, dass ich hier schnell an die informationen kam, bei denen ich bei gamestar.de hätte blechen müsste.

generell finde ich die artikel und tests bei pcgames (online/print) weitaus informativer als die von gamestar...


----------



## Neikie (27. September 2005)

Bitte... liebe PCGames-Website-Macher... verschließt eure Augen nicht vor der riesigen Kritik, die doch wohl schwer zu übersehn ist und macht diese verschandelung der Website wieder rückgängig!
Immerhin sind es auch grade Zeitschriften, wie PCGames, die von den Spieleherstellern erwarten, dass diese sich die Wünsche der Kunden zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## ich98 (27. September 2005)

Neikie am 27.09.2005 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte... liebe PCGames-Website-Macher... verschließt eure Augen nicht vor der riesigen Kritik, die doch wohl schwer zu übersehn ist und macht diese verschandelung der Website wieder rückgängig!
> Immerhin sind es auch grade Zeitschriften, wie PCGames, die von den Spieleherstellern erwarten, dass diese sich die Wünsche der Kunden zu Herzen nehmen!



außer dem der alten News Technik vermisse ich garnichts   
Vergleicht doch mal http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0000 mit http://www.pcgameshardware.de/ und wenn man es genauer betracht, wird euch auffallen, das alte Design ist einfach nur alt    .

Kann nicht verstehen warum so viele dem alten Design nachtrauen und dann hier rumschimpfen, als hätte man ihnen das Internet verboten.


----------



## ich98 (27. September 2005)

sebastian1978nrw am 27.09.2005 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> dem kann ich mir nur anschliessen
> ...gerade das fand ich am alten pcgames.de so gut, dass ich hier schnell an die informationen kam, bei denen ich bei gamestar.de hätte blechen müsste.
> 
> generell finde ich die artikel und tests bei pcgames (online/print) weitaus informativer als die von gamestar...




daran hat sich doch nichts geändert


----------



## Bambi14 (27. September 2005)

Also ich finde das die übersichtlichkeit eher schlechter geworden ist.
Außerdem muss ich um die hardware news zu bekommen auch noch auf pcgameshardware.de gehen war vorher besser als beides bei pcgames standt.


----------



## ich98 (27. September 2005)

Bambi14 am 27.09.2005 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das die übersichtlichkeit eher schlechter geworden ist.
> Außerdem muss ich um die hardware news zu bekommen auch noch auf pcgameshardware.de gehen war vorher besser als beides bei pcgames standt.



jepp, ich hoffe die pcgh wird wieder eingebunden und wenns nur die news sind, kann die pcgh dann ja auch machen.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (27. September 2005)

Chrissitopher am 27.09.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist folgendes aufgefallen:
> - Das Design wirkt luftiger / übersichtlicher; erinnert mich recht stark an gamestar.de.



Um Himmels Willen.   
Ich schwöre Dir, dass wir uns daran NICHT orientiert haben.



			
				Chrissitopher am 27.09.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> - Ein netter Teil der Texte ist mit einem €-Symbol versehen; der Bezahlteil des Onlineangebots wird kraftvoll ausgebaut..



Das sind Texte, die früher nur mit Zeitverzug auf die Webseite kamen.
Diese gibt es nun parallel zum Heft zu kaufen, und nach einiger Zeit werden sie wieder kostenlos.
Alles ist wie früher, nur gibt es ein Zusatzangebot.
Einzige Ausnahme: Komplettlösungen im PDF-Format, und das auch nur deswegen, weil wir diese nicht so einfach HMTL-isieren können.



			
				Chrissitopher am 27.09.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> - Oben auf der Startseite neben dem "Knallerspiel" dicke Amazonreklame; noch auffälliger als die "gewohnte" Werbung für ein Spiel im Hintergrund.



Nein, die Werbung für Amazon haben wir von der alten Webseite übernommen.
Das ist für uns weniger Werbung, als Service.
Wir verdienen keinen Cent daran.
Da steht ja nicht unsere Amazon-ID drin, sondern die des Spieleherstellers.
Kuck nach.    



			
				Chrissitopher am 27.09.2005 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Sinn hatte diese Umstruckturierung?
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nicht das vorangige Ziel war, dem Leser mehr Informationen zu geben, sondern das Angebot optisch und inhaltlich zu verdünnen.
> Wie groß werden wohl die Mehreinnahmen der Seite durch diesen Umbau?



_Inhaltlich verdünnen_? Das Gefühl trügt. Noch nie war pcgames.de inhaltlich so stark wir zur Zeit. Als Beispiele allein aus den letzten Tage kann man den online-exklusiven Total-Overdose Testbericht nennen sowie die ausführliche Civ-4-gratis-Vorschau, die im Heft z.B. nur eine Seite umfasst, und online sieben Seiten Infos und Meinung.

Durch den (kostspieligen) Umbau haben wir doch keine direkten Mehreinnahmen. Wer heutzutage keine Modellpflege betreibt, verliert an Gewicht. Ab und zu mal was Neues zu bringen, ist wichtig.


@Newskasten-Wiedereinführungsbefürworter:
Das neue System ist dem alten überlegen.
- Klickt auf eine beliebige News auf der Startseite.
- Es öffnet sich eine Ansicht, in der Ihr mit einzelnen Mausklicks bequem durch den ganzen Newstag browsen könnt.
Ich arbeite schon seit Wochen mit der neuen Seite, der Gewöhnunseffekt an die alte Seite ist bei mir also inzwischen verflogen, und ... ich liebe es.


----------



## Phade (27. September 2005)

ich98 am 27.09.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Neikie am 27.09.2005 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fast niemand beklagt sich über Optik oder Design, die Kritik richtet sich gegen die verlorene Übersicht/den Komfort.
Allem voran fehlt den Leuten wohl das gute alte News-Fenster auf der Startseite.
Ohne mir alle Seiten durchgelesen zu haben: hat _hierzu_ schon ein Redakteur Stellung genommen?


----------



## ZakMc (27. September 2005)

Warum kosten Artikel mit 8 Seiten 1 €  und  Artikel mit 2 Seiten auch 1 €?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (28. September 2005)

Phade am 27.09.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne mir alle Seiten durchgelesen zu haben: hat _hierzu_ schon ein Redakteur Stellung genommen?


Direkt über dir


----------



## meier242 (28. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 27.09.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> (kürz, kürz)
> 
> @Newskasten-Wiedereinführungsbefürworter:
> Das neue System ist dem alten überlegen.
> ...



Ich zähle zu denjenigen, die sich die Möglichkeit, auf alle News des Tages zuzugreifen, *bereits auf der Startseite *wünschen - obwohl es natürlich richtig ist, dass bereits ein Klick genügt, um durch alle Spiele-News browsen zu können.

Allerdings ist dies aus meiner Sicht genau *ein Klick zu viel*. Das ist in etwa so, als würde man bei Google nicht direkt die Suche starten können, sondern erst einen Klick machen müsste, um die Suchmaske zu öffnen: Es ist lästig. Damit widerspricht es aber doch einem der Ziele, die das Redesign der Seite hat: Unkomplizierte Zugänglichkeit.

Angesichts der Vielzahl der Beschwerden, die genau diesen Punkt betreffen, solltet Ihr deshalb meines Erachtens nicht darauf hoffen, dass die User sich daran gewöhnen. Vielmehr solltet Ihr versuchen, diesen Punkt zu verändern und zu versuchen, die News-Leiste wieder auf der Startseite zu integrieren (gerne anstatt der regelmässig uninteressanten und nicht sonderlich aktuellen Umfragen [seit wie vielen Wochen oder Monaten kann ich z.B.  bereits sehen, dass ich zu denjenigen zähle, die "Pirates" bereits auf dem C64 gespielt haben    ?] ).

Also: Nur Mut, was die Verbesserung der am stärksten kritisierten Änderung angeht!

meier242


----------



## olstyle (28. September 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 27.09.2005 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 27.09.2005 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir geht es jetzt auch wieder, keine Ahnung woran es lag. Aber die Überschrifent sind immernoch so vielsagend wie "Screenshots zum Relase".
mfg Olstyle


----------



## js (28. September 2005)

olstyle am 28.09.2005 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir geht es jetzt auch wieder, keine Ahnung woran es lag. Aber die Überschrifent sind immernoch so vielsagend wie "Screenshots zum Relase".
> mfg Olstyle



Wird noch korrigiert - sorry!


----------



## kalalupot (28. September 2005)

Auf der Startseite in der Rubrik Abenteuer : "Download: Update auf Version 1.9 (Beta)"

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn noch der Name des Speils erwähnt würde.


----------



## Seebaer (28. September 2005)

Ahoi

Die PcGames sollte mal auf die Wünsche der Leser eingehen die älter als 10 Jahre sind.
Der größte Teil der Nichtkindergartengänger will die "alte" Newsübersicht zurückhaben.
Oder sollte man die Mannschaft der PcGames auf ein Mindestalter von 40 Jahren begrenzen? Dann würde neumodischer "Mist" nicht in einem Deasaster enden.

Grüße

Seebaer

PS.: sorry, kurz, schnauzenfaul und direkt aber schon 51.

Ach Gott, ich hab was wichtiges vergessen: Finanziel potent!!!


----------



## HunterXXL (28. September 2005)

Ich bin leider enttäuscht von dem neuen Layout.
Es sieht gut aus, nur mir fehlt meine gewohnte Newsübersicht.

Das ist der EINZIGE Grund warum ich täglich 1-2 mal auf PcGames.de geht -> ging.

Gamestar taugt nicht, die Haben super nerfige PopUps, nun unternimmt PCGames einen Wandel den ich nicht verstehen kann.... wo nun hin?

Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative? Oder werden unsere Wünsche doch noch berücksichtig?

Wie sieht es mit einem Kompromiss aus? Jeder könnte sich in seinem Profil einstellen welche "Startseite" er sich wünscht!?


----------



## SR_Richi (28. September 2005)

ich bin auch alles andere als überzeugt! 
finde das neue design eher unvorteilhaft. die alte news-liste war einer der gründe, warum ich öfter hier zu gast war.
man konnte sich schnell einen überblick über die meldungen des tages machen. außerdem fangen die hier jetzt auch mit dieser e-paper scheisse an.
ich dachte, ich sehe nicht richtig, als ich einen euro für zwei seiten tipps und tricks bezahlen sollte. 
dieser service ( und alle andern ) sollte zumindest für abonnementen des magazins kostenlos bleiben, da ich i.d.r. keine lust habe immer einen monat auf news bzw. interessante reviews...zu warten!


----------



## timurlenk (28. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 27.09.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @Newskasten-Wiedereinführungsbefürworter:
> Das neue System ist dem alten überlegen.



ja, bis auf einen punkt: es gibt keine übersicht auf der startseite. diese war nämlich der grund, warum ich 2, 3 mal täglich kurz einen blick auf pcgames.de gemacht habe.

die user-kommentare zu diesem punkt sind doch eindeutig. das ist ja kein persönlicher angriff auf die redaktion / designer, sondern der wunsch nach bestmöglicher usability


----------



## skycrypter (28. September 2005)

ich fande das alte design auch viel besser,.....die übersicht ist halt verloren gegangen,.....sonst von der optik her ist es okay,....aber nix weltbewegendes


----------



## laffer_larry (28. September 2005)

neuerdings extrem unübersichtlich, die frischere Optik kann das nicht wettmachen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. September 2005)

SR_Richi am 28.09.2005 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch alles andere als überzeugt!
> finde das neue design eher unvorteilhaft. die alte news-liste war einer der gründe, warum ich öfter hier zu gast war.
> man konnte sich schnell einen überblick über die meldungen des tages machen. außerdem fangen die hier jetzt auch mit dieser e-paper scheisse an.
> ich dachte, ich sehe nicht richtig, als ich einen euro für zwei seiten tipps und tricks bezahlen sollte.
> dieser service ( und alle andern ) sollte zumindest für abonnementen des magazins kostenlos bleiben, da ich i.d.r. keine lust habe immer einen monat auf news bzw. interessante reviews...zu warten!


Durch dein Abo bekommst du doch eh alle aktuellen kostenpflichtigen Artikel etwa zur gleichen Zeit. Wirst ja noch 2 tage warten können, bevor das Heft bei dir zu Hause ist.

VORHER gab es diese Artikel NICHT, nur die ab der letzten Ausgabe (die auch weiterhin kostenlos sind, sprich logischerweise ist immer nur die aktuelle Ausgabe kostenpflichtig).

Dieser Service ist für die Nicht-Abonnementen gedacht, die z.B. nur ein bestimmter Test eines Spiels interessiert, aber keine 5€ für das ganze Heft ausgeben wollen (da es sich aus ihrer Sicht ja nicht lohnt). Die können sich dann für 1€ den Artikel online kaufen.


----------



## Neikie (28. September 2005)

Jetz ma im Ernst, ich werde noch paar Tage warten, ob es sich ändert und der NEWS-Kasten wieder auf die Startseite wandert und auch wieder Hardware-News gezeigt werden, wenn dies nicht passiert, werde ich PCGames.de aus meinen Favoriten löschen!
Auch wenn euch das wohl herzlichst egal sein dürfte, finde ich es extrem schade, da ich PCGames.de Jahrelang als NEWS-Seite genutzt habe, um mich schnell und oft zu informieren.
Diese Möglichkeit gibts nu nichtmehr!
Welche Daseinsberechtigung hat denn dann bitte eine Spiele-Seite noch?
Für mich jedenfalls keine.
Ich finde es schade, da PCGames.de zu den unverzichtbaren Seiten, ähnlich wie google oder Hardwareluxx gehörte...


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (28. September 2005)

Ich find's besser als vorher. Sowohl vom Design her als auch die Übersichtlichkeit, aber da kann man sich ja offensichtlich auch drüber streiten.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (28. September 2005)

Kurzes Blitz-Update für Interessierte:
Wir haben erste PI-Zahlen!
Es zeichnet sich ab, dass die neue Webseite von der Mehrheit unserer User sehr gut angenommen wird.

Bereits der zweite Tag mit unserem neuen Design hat uns einen *rekordverdächtigen Wert an Seitenzugriffen* beschert. 

Wohlgemerkt: ohne jegliche unterstützende Werbemaßnahme.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (28. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzes Blitz-Update für
> Es zeichnet sich ab, dass die neue Webseite von der Mehrheit unserer User sehr gut angenommen wird.
> 
> Bereits der zweite Tag mit unserem neuen Design hat uns einen *rekordverdächtigen Wert an Seitenzugriffen* beschert.



Öhm.. ihr interpretiert höhere Besucherzahlen so, dass das Design gut ankommt? :-o


----------



## MoS (28. September 2005)

meier242 am 28.09.2005 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 27.09.2005 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich genauso. Man könnte es doch so machen: Das neue Newssystem bleibt bestehen und zusätzlich könnte man doch zwischen "Thema der Woche" und "www.pcgames.de" wieder - so wie früher - die PCG und PCGH-News anzeigen. Sollte doch möglich sein, dann sind alle zufrieden


----------



## Kirschi75 (28. September 2005)

Oh Gott....was ist das denn Unübersichtliches?!  Wo sind meine News?

Bin zwar im Forum Neuling aber seit Jahren fleissiger Leser und das Design ist wirklich besch....

Bitte bitte nehmt wieder das alte Design!


----------



## Atropa (28. September 2005)

fake-plastic-tree am 28.09.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist das ja wie bei einem Verkehrsunfall, eigentlich will man nicht hinschauen, aber schlussendlich macht man es doch.... *flitz*


----------



## Neikie (28. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzes Blitz-Update für Interessierte:
> Wir haben erste PI-Zahlen!
> Es zeichnet sich ab, dass die neue Webseite von der Mehrheit unserer User sehr gut angenommen wird.
> 
> ...




Das is blanker Hohn den hunderten Lesern hier gegenüber, die sich das alte Design zurück wünschen!
Und ihr glaubt doch wohl net wirklich, dass das neue Design solche Wellen im Netz schlägt, dass deshalb nu plötzlich Leute eure Seite besuchen, die dies vorher nicht getan haben... eher und da bin ich mir absolut sicher, das Gegenteil!


----------



## Solon25 (28. September 2005)

Kirschi75 am 28.09.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Gott....was ist das denn Unübersichtliches?!  Wo sind meine News?


Nicht nur das es unübersichtlicher als vorher ist. Nichtssagende Überschriften wie 





> News - Kriegerische Screenshots


 ohne Bezug sind über.. danneben.. wie aus der Luft gegriffen... Und solch nichtssagende Überschriften gibt es mehrere.. Wenigstens den Bezug zum Spiel kann man mit reinsetzen


----------



## MoS (28. September 2005)

Solon25 am 28.09.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichtssagende Überschriften wie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Bug ist doch schon längst bekannt und in Arbeit. Wurde hier in diesem Fred schon öfters gesagt...


----------



## ich98 (28. September 2005)

MoS am 28.09.2005 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 28.09.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann man dort wo News steht, das alte Fenster wie einbauen?
Dann sind die meinsten doch zu frieden und stören tut es nicht.
[img=http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/7781/pcgstartseite6dr.th.jpg]
@Besucherzahlen: warte mal 1 Woche, wenn die Zahlen dann immer noch so hoch sind, liegt es wohl am Design, ansonsten an der Neugier


----------



## MoS (28. September 2005)

ich98 am 28.09.2005 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dort wo News steht, das alte Fenster wie einbauen?
> Dann sind die meinsten doch zu frieden und stören tut es nicht.
> [img=http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/7781/pcgstartseite6dr.th.jpg]
> @Besucherzahlen: warte mal 1 Woche, wenn die Zahlen dann immer noch so hoch sind, liegt es wohl am Design, ansonsten an der Neugier


Den selben Vorschlag hab ich auf Seite 15 auch gemacht


----------



## timurlenk (28. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzes Blitz-Update für Interessierte:
> Wir haben erste PI-Zahlen!
> Es zeichnet sich ab, dass die neue Webseite von der Mehrheit unserer User sehr gut angenommen wird.
> 
> ...




page impression: bezeichnet den Abruf einer Einzelseite innerhalb einer Website.
quelle: wikipedia.org

1. bei einer neugestaltung der website schauen sich die user mal mehrere seiten des neuen layouts an, um sich ein bild zu machen. das erhöht daher die page impressions.
was soll daran rekordverdächtig sein?

2. page impression als indikator für kunden-zufriedenheit?  
wer hat euch das eingeredet???
warten wir mal ab...


----------



## Phade (28. September 2005)

DJ_of_Borg am 28.09.2005 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 27.09.2005 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mist 
Ich bin mir beinahe etwas sicher, dass Mr. B.  das erst eingefügt hat, als ich noch dabei war, zu schreiben   
Aber es wurde ja mittlerweile schon geklärt, dass diesbezüglich das neue Design dem alten unterlgen ist. Wie gesagt: rein optisch ist es jetzt hübscher.


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (28. September 2005)

Ich will ja nich sagen das das schlechte arbeit war,aber ich werd dann jetzt lieber wieder nach Gamestar immer morgens drauf.Da sind die news wenigstens noch übersichtlich und man muss sich kein zurecht suchen.
Echt schade das ihr unbedingt hier nen neues Design machen musstest die seite war astrein vorher und auch übersichtlich mit dem news ,was ja jetzt gar nich mehr der fall ist.

Jetzt find ich das hier alles ...... ach wenn ich jetzt wieder sach das die Seite jetzt total beschissen ist dann geht wieder das grösse gemecker los.
Aber is ja nur meine meinung also regt euch jetzt nich auf aber ich geb dafür nur den Daumen


----------



## ich98 (28. September 2005)

hi
kann  es sein, da ihr hier die Farbgebung nicht so toll abgestimmt habt?
Wer soll denn hier erkennn wo der Balken ist?    

[img=http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/2203/umfragepcg5mc.th.jpg]


----------



## Freezeman (28. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 27.09.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @Newskasten-Wiedereinführungsbefürworter:
> Das neue System ist dem alten überlegen.



Überlegen, soso, wollen wir doch mal sehen:



> - Klickt auf eine beliebige News auf der Startseite.



Da fängts doch schon an. Mich interessieren keine beliebigen News, sondern ich will alle News (inkl. Downloads usw) sofort sehen, auf der Startseite, *ohne zu klicken*.



> - Es öffnet sich eine Ansicht, in der Ihr mit einzelnen Mausklicks bequem durch den ganzen Newstag browsen könnt.



Muss das sein, dass man extra eine News auf der Startseite suchen muss die einen halbwegs interessiert damit man dann den Newstag sehen kann? 



> Ich arbeite schon seit Wochen mit der neuen Seite, der Gewöhnunseffekt an die alte Seite ist bei mir also inzwischen verflogen, und ... ich liebe es.



Da bist du bestimmt nicht der einzige der mittlerweile liebt, aber ein Großteil will doch wieder den Newskasten auf der Startseite haben, egal wieviel Arbeit dich das kostet.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (28. September 2005)

Freezeman am 28.09.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bist du bestimmt nicht der einzige der mittlerweile liebt, aber ein Großteil will doch wieder den Newskasten auf der Startseite haben, egal wieviel Arbeit dich das kostet.



Benutzt Du Firefox? Wenn ja, klick einfach in der rechten unteren Ecke deines Browserfensters auf das rote Symbol. Wenn Du diesen Live-Bookmark auch noch in Deine Lesezeichen-Leiste übernimmst, kannst Du mit exakt einem Klick die Headlines der aktuellsten 15 News von PC Games UND PC Games Hardware sehen und die betreffende News (oder mit "in Tabs öffnen" gleich alle 15 Artikel auf einmal) aufrufen. Für Internet Explorer Nutzer wird sicherlich die nächste Version eine ähnliche Funktionalität zur Verfügung stellen, ansonsten gibt es eine Reihe von Plugins oder dedizierten Feed-Readern, mit denen das komfortabel funktioniert - Du kannst die News sogar in Deine eigene Webseite integrieren. 

Wir haben allerdings weitaus mehr zu bieten als nur News. Und genau das reflektiert unsere neue Startseite auch weitaus besser als die alte. Ein prominent platzierter Newskasten an immer derselben Stelle wie im alten Design führt nun einmal dazu, das alles andere untergeht - im Grunde wird dadurch die Wahrnehmung unseres "Artikel-Schaufensters" auf einen recht kleinen Bereich gelenkt. Wer nur schnell News checken will, ist mit den dynamischen Bookmarks aus den Newsfeeds sicherlich bestens bedient - alternativ genügt auch ein Klick auf den Menüpunkt "Aktuelle Spielenews". Wer umfassende Informationen zu Computerspielen erwartet, erhält auf über unsere Startseite einen wesentlich umfangreicheren Überblick als zuvor.


----------



## bsekranker (28. September 2005)

Markus_Wollny am 28.09.2005 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nur schnell News checken will, ist mit den dynamischen Bookmarks aus den Newsfeeds sicherlich bestens bedient - alternativ genügt auch ein Klick auf den Menüpunkt "Aktuelle Spielenews".


Oder man nimmt diese Seite einfach als Startseite... 

Aber heute ist irgendeinem Red 



Spoiler



(Justin Stolzenberg)


 ein Fehler unterlaufen. In dem Titel der News "Bilder des Operation-Flashpoint-Ablegers" hätte man "Operation-Flashpoint-Ablegers" trennen sollen - so ragt jetzt das Wort immer aus der Newsleiste in den Textbereich hinein.


----------



## freeman86 (28. September 2005)

Neikie am 27.09.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH...
> Hier is der Thread in dem ich mich über dieses unmögliche, unübersichtliche Design auslassen kann!
> Leute, bitte, bitte, bitte macht diesen Schund wieder rückgängig!
> Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein...
> ...




ich stimm dir voll und ganz zu ich will auch alle news so wie vorher da reihe nach lesen können das ging schnell und praktisch jetzt is es alles andere als schnell und praktisch


----------



## HunterXXL (28. September 2005)

Erst ging es bergab mit den DVDs (die Scheiben waren nicht sauber, keine Labels mehr, laufen nicht auf allen Playern), nun geht es bergab mit der pcgames.de Seite.
Die Konkurrenz wirds freuen.  Habe ich doch gerade eine tolle übersicht gefunden die eine tolle Alternative ist: _Blubb_

Schreibt mal ein paar Alternativen. Sollte sich die Red. auch mal ansehen und sich das ein oder andere nützliche anzuschauen.

_Bitte keine werbung hier im forum machen_


----------



## freeman86 (28. September 2005)

timurlenk am 28.09.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der rekordverdächtige seitenzugriff ist schnell erklärt jeder sucht verzweiflt seine news und braucht eineige klicks bis er sie findet oder nicht


----------



## Genius2 (28. September 2005)

Es ist ja schlimm genug das die News nicht mehr so übersichtlich sind wie früher aber nun ist mir nocht etwas aufgefallen: Manche Texte überlappen wenn man die Seite mit Firefox anschaut  (Auflösung spielt keine Rolle habe sowohl 1024x768 als auch 1280x1024 versucht)

Falls das hier ein Admin ließt:
Bitte macht die News wieder übersichtlich auf der Startseite so wie sie früher waren und kümmert euch um die Darstellungsprobleme der Seite beim betrachten mit Firefox!


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (28. September 2005)

www.gamestar.de sach ich da nur noch dann wenns so mies bleibt.
Dann ist die dann wohl jetzt einer der besten Seiten in Sachen PC News,aber Downloadsachen und den andern Kram kann man da inne Pfeife Rauchen.

Ich vermisse auch Rechts in der Navileiste mal eine Umfrage wie es so den Usern gefällt,aber ich denke mal eher das ihr das lieber nicht macht weil die garantiert Negativ beantwortet werden würde


----------



## Cooli11 (28. September 2005)

bsekranker am 28.09.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber heute ist irgendeinem Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem tritt wohl im Firefox auf, weil dieser Wörter nicht bei Bindestrichen trennt sondern diese ganz lässt...

Im IE siehts so aus: http://home.arcor.de/kuli11/CTEC/pcgIEt.jpg

Sollte aber wohl trotzdem behoben werden


----------



## Minihul (28. September 2005)

Muss mich auch anschließen. Die alte Site war übersichtlicher. 
Da sah man gleich die neuen News. So kann´s passieren, dass in einer Rubrik die News ewig bleiben, weil nichts neues kommt, und in einer anderen geht´s Schlag auf Schlag sodass ich manche vielleicht sogar überseh. Und die zahlreichen zahlungspflichtigen Artikel prangen viel zu sehr im Vordergrund und nehmen den News den Platz weg. Da hätte ein kleiner Link zu den €--Dateien gereicht
Schade um die Seite!


----------



## Markus_Wollny (28. September 2005)

Cooli11 am 28.09.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem tritt wohl im Firefox auf, weil dieser Wörter nicht bei Bindestrichen trennt sondern diese ganz lässt...
> 
> Im IE siehts so aus: http://home.arcor.de/kuli11/CTEC/pcgIEt.jpg
> 
> Sollte aber wohl trotzdem behoben werden



Das können wir nicht beheben, das können nur die Browser-Entwickler. Solange sich Mozilla nicht an HTML-Standards hält, gibt es keinen Workaround. Siehe http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/html/nobr.html


----------



## hanspeterpater (28. September 2005)

*PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

Tach,

vor allem, wenn die *PcGames* sich _wirklich_ um die Meinung ihrer Leser kümmern würde, würde sie zumindest mal Stellungnehmen auf die vielen negativen Meinungen bezüglich des fehlenden Newsblocks. 

Der Punkt ist ja auch, dass das vollkommen unlogisch ist, seine "neusten Nachrichten" *nicht* auf die Startseite zu packen sondern in irgendeinem Untermenü nur um mehr Klicks zu sammeln. Und dann, für meine Begriffe, den "Newsteil" so lieblos gestalten.

MfG
HPP


----------



## Noni (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

Also ich find die neue Seite ma total bekackt..
Auf der Startseite steht dann TEST "NBA LIVE 06" und wenn man drauf drückt:..
ja steht in der neuesten ausgabe..toll..wie unnötig ist das denn und die Spielenews find ich sehr unübersichtlich!!


----------



## MPO (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				hanspeterpater am 28.09.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem, wenn die *PcGames* sich _wirklich_ um die Meinung ihrer Leser kümmern würde, würde sie zumindest mal Stellungnehmen auf die vielen negativen Meinungen bezüglich des fehlenden Newsblocks.


Wer nur an News interessiert ist und wirklich aber auch wirklich gar nichts von anderen PC Games-Inhalten erfahren will, sollte sich einfach 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100&mode=archiv

bookmarken und er hat das, was er auch früher hatte. Die Startseite reflektiert halt den kompletten Inhalt von PCG, ansonsten müsste sie ja "Newsseite" heißen, nich?


----------



## memphis76 (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Noni am 28.09.2005 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich find die neue Seite ma total bekackt..
> Auf der Startseite steht dann TEST "NBA LIVE 06" und wenn man drauf drückt:..
> ja steht in der neuesten ausgabe..toll..wie unnötig ist das denn und die Spielenews find ich sehr unübersichtlich!!


Also zu dem "Test NBA LIVE 06" steht da doch, dass das in der aktuellen Ausgabe enthalten ist. Und diese Berichte sind doch damals erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt hier online erhältlich gewesen. Wenn man aber die PCG nicht abwarten kann oder nicht kaufen möchte oder wie auch immer, kann man den Artikel hier schon vorher erwerben. 

Es ist glaub ich schon ein paar Mal (auch einige Posts vorher) gesagt worden, dass dies ein zusätzliches Angebot ist, was es vorher noch gar nicht gab. Von daher versteh ich auch die ganze Aufregung wegen des zusätzlichen Erwerbs mancher Arikel hier gar nicht ...

Zu den Spielenews: Ich muss sagen, dass ich diese - wie auch den Rest der Seite -  total gelungen finde. Und das die News auf der Startseite nach Genres sortiert sind, find ich überhaupt kein Problem. Ich glaub gestern stand da mal: Download: ____ (und dann irgend eine Update, weiß nicht mehr welches es war) ... aber nicht der Name des Spiels. Aber das ist ja auch schon Geschichte und im Grunde nicht mehr erwähnenswert.

Also ich kann mich nach den ersten Klicks hier nicht beschweren und finds toll.


----------



## Neikie (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				memphis76 am 28.09.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Noni am 28.09.2005 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, da bist du leider der einzige...
Aber vielleicht bist du ja auch bald der einzige User auf dieser  nun nutzlosen Seite...

Ps: Es ist unglaublich, wie egal euch doch die Wünsche der Leser zu sein scheinen...
News Block wie früher und Hardware-News dabei zu posten, wär echt ein Kinderspiel...


----------



## Oelf (28. September 2005)

das alte design gefiel mir viel besser vor allem lief das mit opera fehlerfrei
abgesehen davon das es übersichtlicher war und der pcgh teil  in den news eingebettet war, also eine seite für alles  ich hoffe die pcgh seite bleibt beim besseren design


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Neikie am 28.09.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *Tja, da bist du leider der einzige...*
> Aber vielleicht bist du ja auch bald der einzige User *auf dieser  nun nutzlosen Seite...*
> Ps: Es ist unglaublich, wie egal euch doch die Wünsche der Leser zu sein scheinen...
> News Block wie früher und Hardware-News dabei zu posten, wär echt ein Kinderspiel...



_Neikie_, bitte steig jetzt mal vom Gaspedal!

Du hast Deine sehr willkommene _Meinung _ zu dem Thema ausführlicher als jeder andere hier dargelegt.

Bau Deinen Protest, den wir mit Verwunderung zur Kenntnis genommen haben, jetzt aber nicht zur Lügen- oder Hetzkampagne aus.

Danke für Fairness von Deiner Seite ab jetzt in diesem Thread.


----------



## Freezeman (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

@Tom



			
				Neikie am 28.09.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> News Block wie früher und Hardware-News dabei zu posten, wär echt ein Kinderspiel...



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht


----------



## Neikie (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ...den wir mit Verwunderung zur Kenntnis genommen haben...



Verwunderung?
Mein Protest wurde also mit Verwunderung aufgenommen und die anderen 300 Proteste?
Habt ihr die auch mit "Verwunderung" aufgenommen?


----------



## dBenzhuser (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

Also ich muss sagen mir gefällts 

Das Design ist moderner, der Quelltext schon fast schön, warum also nicht.

Da ich pcgames.de bisher nur und ausschließlich als Newsseite benutzt habe muss ich mich jetzt zwar etwas umgewöhnen, aber das wird schon.

Voran!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

Also ich find das neue Design prima  . Ich hab mich jetzt schon so daran gewöhnt und möchte es auch nicht mehr missen. Es wirkt jetzt alles einfach viel erwachsener, erfrischender und aufgeräumter. Mittlerweile ist ja auch ein Großteil der PC Spieler erwachsen geworden und da passt imo das neue Design einfach besser, das alte war dagegen doch schon etwas "kindlich" 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## BWAlucarD (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

1A sag ich nur!!
das davor hat mir weniger gefallen. (trotzdem noch besser als bei gamestar.de  ) Jetzt gefällt es mir sehr! wirklich sehr schön und übersichtlich. echt klasse ^-^
aber imo fehlt dem Organizer noch irgendwas... ein hübscher hintergrund oder so.. nix großes.. nur, dass er nicht so trocken aussieht und mehr hier hereinpasst... dann währs perfeckt!


----------



## Michse1988 (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

Also ich fand das alte design besser. Ich finde, da war die übersicht viel besser, und die news viel besser zu erkennen. Allgemein finde ich, sieht das alles ein wenig überladen und durcheinander aus


----------



## Raimund80 (28. September 2005)

Das Rundum-Design finde ich ganz ok, aber mir fehlt die alte schön übersichtliche New-Auflistung. 
Ich nutzte gerade die PCGAMES-Website wegen dieser guten schnellen Übersicht aber dass sie weg ist finde ich zum


----------



## hanspeterpater (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				MPO am 28.09.2005 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hanspeterpater am 28.09.2005 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MastaHitter47 (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*

Find das Desing echt viel besser und 1a   
das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist der fehlende newsblock den fand ich vorher immer ziemlich praktisch


----------



## Markus_Wollny (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				hanspeterpater am 28.09.2005 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du müsstest dir mal die Frage stellen, warum auf jeder Spiele-, Nachrichten-, Fanseite usw. die täglichen News immer an erster Stelle auf der Startseite stehen statt diesen allgemeingültigen Inhalten.


 Ich fürchte, Deine Wahrnehmung ist etwas eingeschränkt. Bitte schau Dir doch mal große Nachrichtenseiten wie SPON oder Focus Online an. Dort sind alle Artikel nach Ressorts aufgeführt. Wer eine simple Liste möchte, kann die bei uns weiterhin die Newsübersicht unter "Aktuelle Spielenews" oder die Newsfeeds verwenden.





> Und ich bleibe dabei, diese vielen polarisierenden Meinungen zum Design sind der PcGames *vollkommen* gleichgültig. Hauptsache man hat jetzt schöne, neue, große Werbebanner, kostenpflichte Themen usw. Aber eine offizielle Stellungnahme wird es natürlich nicht geben.


Auch hier scheint Deine Wahrnehmung etwas gestört zu sein. Es gab hier mehrere offizielle Stellungnahmen. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass wir auf extreme Flamereien nicht eingehen werden. Nicht zuletzt ist das Feedback bislang anders als von Dir dargestellt keineswegs durchweg negativ.


----------



## Phade (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



> Und ich bleibe dabei, diese vielen polarisierenden Meinungen zum Design sind der PcGames *vollkommen* gleichgültig. Hauptsache man hat jetzt schöne, neue, große Werbebanner, kostenpflichte Themen usw. Aber eine offizielle Stellungnahme wird es natürlich nicht geben.



Seien wir doch mal realistisch: es wird wohl vorläufig nichts geändert werden. Erst wenn klar wird, dass durch Streichen des Newsblocks weniger Leute auf die Seite gehen, wird an eine Änderung gedacht. Die machen die Seite ja nicht, um uns einen Gefallen zu tun, sondern um Geld zu verdienen. Stellt sich heraus, dass so mehr Clicks zustande kommen, bleibt alles, wie es ist. 
Um aber an aussagekräftige Zahlen zu kommen, muss das hier erst noch alles eine Weile laufen, aufgrund (massiven) Protestes allein wird so schnell nichts geändert. Eine schnelle Reaktion schließe ich aus.

Time will tell 



Spoiler



Auch wenn es mir so vorkommt, als sei auch ein Stück verletzte Eitelkeit seitens der Macher im Moment mit im Spiel.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Phade am 28.09.2005 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es mir so vorkommt, als sei auch ein Stück verletzte Eitelkeit seitens der Macher im Moment mit im Spiel



Nein, da ist _Erfahrung _mit im Spiel.

Beschwerden gibt es immer, wenn Du etwas veränderst, egal was Du machst.
Die muss man wegstecken können, und das tun wir auch.

Trotzdem ist uns wichtig, der aufgeschlossenen Mehrheit unserer Leser, das Konzept näher zu bringen. Eben gerade weil wir überzeugt davon sind. 
Nicht aus irgend einer abgehobenen Position heraus, sondern aus Sicht Gaming-begeisterter Online-Freaks - die wir nämlich sind.


----------



## Freezeman (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 28.09.2005 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehen wir doch mal die Sache anders an:

*Was muss gegeben sein, dass der Newsblock wieder auf die Startseite kommt? Reichen euch nicht etwa 200 Leute die sich hier schon darüber beschwerd haben?*

Ihr müsst euch doch mittlerweile schon selber fragen, ob das ein Fehler war den Newsblock auf der Startseite wegzulassen.

Mein Vorschlag: *Startet ein Umfrage zu dem Thema und entscheidet danach*. Wenn euch wirklich was an der Meinung eurer Leser liegt, was ich doch stark hoffe, dann dürfte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Neikie (28. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Freezeman am 28.09.2005 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen wir doch mal die Sache anders an:
> 
> *Was muss gegeben sein, dass der Newsblock wieder auf die Startseite kommt? Reichen euch nicht etwa 200 Leute die sich hier schon darüber beschwerd haben?*
> 
> ...



Super!
Guter Post!


----------



## N8Mensch (29. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich ging bisher auf PCGames.de, weil die News (u.a.) übersichtlicher aufgeführt waren, als bei anderen Game-sites. Bisher...
...sogar hier schauts jetzt besser aus: 

www.gamestar.de


----------



## Bommel (29. September 2005)

*Lob*

Das wurde aber auch mal Zeit! Dieses ehemalige News-Fenster mit zwei Scollbalken war ja grauenhaft. Das Portal war in viel zu viele Bereiche aufgeteilt, nun ist alles sehr viel übersichtlicher und die Bedienerfreundlichkeit hat zugenommen.


----------



## meier242 (29. September 2005)

*AW: PcGames - eure Meinung!?*



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 28.09.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 28.09.2005 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja, wenn es nicht auch um Eitelkeiten ginge, hätteTom_Borovskis seinen Beitrag sicherlich anders formuliert - immerhin lässt seine Formulierung ja den Umkehrschluss zu, dass diejenigen, die hier die Umstrukturierung der Startseite, vor allem aber die Einbeziehung einer umfassenden News-Übersicht fordern, _nicht _zu den aufgeschlossenen Lesern zählen  .

Aber zur Sache: Die Macher der pcgames-Seite sollten begrüßen, dass das Redesign intensiv - und im wesentlichen konstruktiv - diskutiert wird. Allerdings lässt sich doch nicht leugnen, dass es neben dem (wohl zu Recht überwiegenden) allgemeinen Lob für das modernere Design einen konkreten Kritikpunkt gibt: *Das Fehlen eines übersichtlichen News-Blocks auf der Startseite*.
Welchen Sinn hat aber die Aufforderung, das Redesign zu diskutieren, wenn es hinsichtlich dieses Kritikpunktes stets heißt, dass die neue Gestaltung nach Überzeugung der Macher der alten überlegen ist? *Kommt es nun auf deren Überzeugung an oder auf den Wunsch der User?* 

Diese Diskussion erinnert mich fatal an die Abschaffung der beschrifteten DVD-Hüllen bei der Print-Ausgabe! Die Mühlen der Pc-Games scheinen ab und an recht langsam zu mahlen, wenn es um die Wünsche der Käufer bzw. User geht. Immerhin ist nun nach fast einem Jahr bei der Print-Ausgabe wieder eine vernünftige DVD-Hülle mit Inhaltsangabe vorhanden.
Vielleicht wird man also auch mit Blick auf den News-Block mittel- oder langfristig erkennen, dass nicht jede Neuerung per se eine Verbesserung bedeutet, sondern dass die Neuerung in machen Fällen eben einen Rückschritt bedeutet.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg  bei der Verbesserung der Seite - und denkt auch noch einmal über die Startseite nach  

meier242


----------



## spooky3000 (29. September 2005)

1. das design ist zwar nett, aaaber:

2. es gibt zu viele darstellungsfehler. das ist scheiße...

3. das ganze ist unübersichtlich, man wird ja ganz konfus und kann überhaupt kein gefühl dafür entwickeln, was man wo am schnellsten findet, es sei denn, man geht zum quickfinder, doch warum dieses lästige gekrampfe. das ist auch scheiße...

4. vorher gab es den kasten mit spielenews,hardwarenews,patches etc.,alles auf einmal, ohne viel zu scrollen und zu suchen. war sehr übersichtlich, doch der kasten scheint leider das zeitliche gesegnet zu haben, denn ich glaube nicht, daß pcgames.de je auf den leser eingeht und alles wieder zurückstellt.wüßte auch nicht, wann man jemals als leser des magazins und user der website jemals gehör bei denen fand. ist leider auch scheiße...

5. zahlen wir jetzt für tipps&tricks bei pcgames geld? hey, aber nach 12 jahren des treuen magazinkaufens (games&hardware)  werde ich mir  jetzt überlegen, wie ich mit dieser abzocke umzugehen habe. wenn sich pcgames.de nicht schleunigst zusammenreißt, war ich die längste zeit stammleser der pcgames sowie pcgames hardware. das ist nunmal megascheiße...


so, nun bitte zensiert mich für das bißchen scheiße, das ich hier erwähne, so daß ich bestätigung für das kriege, was ich oben schmerzlichst aufführe.


----------



## SevenEleven (29. September 2005)

so ... diese total unübersichtliche website + die dvd der aktuellen ausgabe haben mich dazu bewogen, mein pc-games abo nun endlich zu kündigen. da informier' ich mich doch lieber online, bei wirklich unabhängigen seiten (z.b. gamecaptain) oder bilde mir per demo ne eigene meinung.

begründung für meine abokündigung:

1. viele, viele kleinigkeiten, die mir am neuen webdesign nicht gefallen. der hauptgrund für mich ist aber definitiv der fehlende NEWSTICKER block. was hab' ich von ner modernisierten website, bei der ich mich dann erstmal links durchs menü klicken muss?! wo sind wir denn bitte, daß sämtliche userverlangen hier einfach übergangen werden ... im deutschen bundestag oder was?!

2. die berichterstattung der jeweiligen printausgabe ist uralt ... ok, normal bei zeitschriften, daß man (verglichen mit dem inet) 4 wochen hinterherhinkt. daß ich mich aber auch mit den meisten "groß-tests" absolut nicht mehr identifizieren kann und viele davon mir nur noch wie ein einziger werbeblock vorkommen, hat sich in den letzten 2 jahren kont. gesteigert.
da mir die dvd, dank der schlechten qualität (schlieren, schmutzschicht und kratzer ab werk, dank der papphülle) schon länger ein dorn im dvd-player ist und ich jetzt diesen monat sogar noch auf ne (eigentlich selbstverständliche) riesen nachberichterstattung von der gc-leipzig verzichten musste (wozu is eigentlich diesmal der pc-games-reporter knopf im menü gut?), könnt ihr pc-games verantwortlichen mich alle mal kreuzweise.

in deutschland ist ne gescheite berichterstattung, inkl. ner informativen und auch witzigen dvd seit dem aus der pc-player geschichte.
... und allein für rossi's rumpelkammer ist mir der schinken zu teuer.

so long ...


----------



## tom (29. September 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Es ist nicht zu glauben, mit welcher Selbstherrlichkeit die PCG Redaktion ihre neue Webside verteidigt, die ganz offensichlich alles andere als "ankommt".
Der z.Z. haeufeige Zugriff hat jedenfalls hausgemachte Ursachen.

Soviel Selbstbezogenheit grenzt an ONANI. :confused   

Im Uebrigen koennt ihr mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass es ausserhalb eurer Redaktionskueche einige Leute gibt, die offensichtlich mehr Kompetenz
haben, und ihre Anregungen posten, um euch zu helfen, besser zu sein.

Eure webside ist entgegen eurer , und der Meinung einiger weniger Leser, alles andere als modern.
Das Design hat sich ueberhaupt nicht veraendert.
Es ist hausbacken und provinziell, wie vorher, mit dem Unterschied, dass  es vorher uebersichtlicher war.
Was sich veraendert hat ist das Seiten Layout und die verwendeten Fonds.
Ausserdem nutzt ihr jetzt nur 2/3 der side, um eure Werbetapete(1/3) einzubauen.

Selbst wenn wir uns nun damit wohl abfinden muessen, nun nach den NEWs  suchen zu muessen, findet sich, endlich bei den NEWS angekommen, ein schlecht lesbares Layout, das den alten und neuen Sehgewohnheiten widerspricht.
Die Farbe, die Fonds und ein Zeilensprung nach 3 oder vier Worten ist einfach laestig fuer die Augen.
Vielleicht ist es fuer Japaner  einfacher, da sie ohnehin von oben nach unten lesen, aber ich fuer meinen Teil bekomme Augenflimmern.
Was wir jetzt haben sind Headline-News auf der Startseite die keinen Link zu den eigentlichen News haben, die wiederum verlinkt sind.

Anyway, macht was ihr wollt........es ist eure Webside!


----------



## DocX (29. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen meine Meinung zum neuen Design schon abgegeben, deshalb möchte ich dazu nicht mehr viel sagen (War nicht nur negativ).

Aber jetzt rückblickend betrachtet bin ich eigentlich sogut wie gar nicht mehr auf pcgames.de. Früher hab ich mindestens 5-6 mal täglich auf die Seite geschaut, weil ich mir schnell die aktuellsten News holen wollte. Seitdem sich das Design geändert hat bin ich ab und zu nochmal auf der Seite, aber meistens nur um diesen Thread zu verfolgen.
Mittlerweile schau ich lieber bei anderen Spielezeitschriften vorbei, da die einfach den gewünschten Newsblock auf der Startseite haben und ich mich nicht unnötig durchklicken muss.


@ Freezeman: Sehr gute Idee mit der Umfrage, damit könnte man am schnellsten feststellen, wie die User dazu stehen.

Mfg

DocX


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2005)

tom am 29.09.2005 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht zu glauben, mit welcher Selbstherrlichkeit die PCG Redaktion ihre neue Webside verteidigt, die ganz offensichlich alles andere als "ankommt".
> Der z.Z. haeufeige Zugriff hat jedenfalls hausgemachte Ursachen.



Es ist kaum zu glauben mit welcher lächerlichen Überheblichkeit sich manche User sich selbst mit einem Schlag zu absoluten Profis deklarieren.
Ist schon scheisse das es wirklich immer, ohne Ausnahme, in jedem Fall, egal in welchem Forum weltweit, man immer nur die Motzer liest statt der zufriedenen obwohl erstere weit in der Unterzahl sind. Denn die Motzer sind die einzigen die glauben sich äussern zu müssen. Bei den meisten handelt es sich dabei um konstruktive Kritik, aber beim Rest nur um unüberlegte vor Überheblichkeit stinkende Beleidigungen und böswillige haltlose Unterstellungen zur reinen Selbstejakulation.


----------



## Neikie (29. September 2005)

Diese "Motzer" waren Jahrelang zufriedene User der Seite...


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2005)

Neikie am 29.09.2005 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese "Motzer" waren Jahrelang zufriedene User der Seite...



Ich bins nach 8 Jahren (exakt seit Gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) immernoch. Deswegen beeindruckt mich dieses "Jahrelang" nicht sonderlich in Bezug auf seine nicht vorhandenen Kritik.


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2005)

ZAM am 29.09.2005 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Neikie am 29.09.2005 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch, mir gefällt's jetzt ganz ehrlich besser. bis auf wenige darstellungsfehler, die bestimmt noch behoben werden.
und das abzockargument zieht eh nicht, ist ja langsam bekannt, dass es nur zusätzliche inhalte sind, also welche, die vorher gar nicht auf der seite erschienen wären.


----------



## ZakMc (29. September 2005)

> ich auch, mir gefällt's jetzt ganz ehrlich besser. bis auf wenige darstellungsfehler, die bestimmt noch behoben werden.
> und das abzockargument zieht eh nicht, ist ja langsam bekannt, dass es nur zusätzliche inhalte sind, also welche, die vorher gar nicht auf der seite erschienen wären.



Warum kosten Artikel mit 8 Seiten 1 € und Artikel mit 2 Seiten auch 1 €?     Und das Forum könnte auch ein update vertragen. Gerade im bereich der Suchfunktion!


----------



## memphis76 (29. September 2005)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht verstehen, warum jedermann immer über diese News auf der Startseite meckert und sich beschwert.

Die Startseite zeigt einige Neuigkeiten nach Kategorie geordnet, wenn man die News sehen will, braucht man doch nur links auf "Aktuelle Spielenews" zu klicken, und schon hat man die News geordnet ... das dauert ca. 1,5 Sek., und die Zeit hat man doch wohl, oder seh ich das falsch?

Dann noch einmal bei "Kategorie: Alle anzeigen" einmal auf "OK" klicken, und dann ist man im Newsarchiv. Das ganze dauert keine 5 Sek. und ich glaub nicht, dass diese paar Sekunden dafür entscheidend sein sollen, eine Seite nicht mehr aufzurufen oder sonst was.

Sorry, aber ich halte das für Kinderkram! Das ist eine Neuerung und ich bin froh, dass PCG etwas Abwechslung in die alte Seite gebracht hat. Die haben sich wohl ihre Gedanken darüber gemacht und ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit der Zeit, in der man sich an den neuen Style gewöhnt, dem alten Design auch nicht sooo nachtrauert.

Das ist meine Meinung ... und wenn man die letzten Posts sieht, bin ich nicht der einzige, dem der neue Look etc. gefällt.

EDIT: Wem das klicken einfach zu viel ist, der kann ja auch die Spielenews-Seite für sich als Startseite festlegen, dann hat er das Prob auch nicht mehr


----------



## memphis76 (29. September 2005)

ZakMc am 29.09.2005 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kosten Artikel mit 8 Seiten 1 € und Artikel mit 2 Seiten auch 1 €?     Und das Forum könnte auch ein update vertragen. Gerade im bereich der Suchfunktion!


Steht in dem Artikel drin:



> Haben Sie auch schon das kleine Euro-Zeichen hinter manchen Beiträgen entdeckt? Vermutlich haben Sie richtig geraten: Manche Artikel kosten nun Geld. ABER - bitte lesen Sie weiter: Dabei handelt es sich ausschließlich um Print-Berichte, die früher mit mehreren Wochen Zeitverzug auf www.pcgames.de veröffentlicht wurden! Jeder Leser kann wohl nachvollziehen, dass wir bisher nicht alle Berichte der jeweils aktuellen Ausgabe kostenlos online stellen konnten - was leider auf der Webseite zu einer Aktualitätslücke geführt hat, die wir nicht länger hinnehmen wollten. Also entschieden wir uns dafür, unseren Online-Usern die Möglichkeit anzubieten, alle aktuellen PC-Games-Artikel im Original-Layout zu erwerben - und zwar per Einzel-Download zum Preis von jeweils einem Euro.


D. h., dass es die kostenpflichtigen früher gar nicht gab und erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt online gestellt wurden. Der User hat die Möglichkeit, diese Artikel früher zu lesen (zu erwerben), das ganze ist also eine Zusatzfunktion bzw. eine Erweiterung zum alten PCG. Diese Artikel werden natürlich auch später kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## ZakMc (29. September 2005)

memphis76 am 29.09.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ZakMc am 29.09.2005 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm du hast mich falsch verstanden. Warum das jetzt Geld kostet ist mir schon klar!


----------



## memphis76 (29. September 2005)

Oh, etwas verlesen, sorry. Du meinst Den Preisunterschied bei unterschiedlichen Seiten. Tja, denke mal, dass es einfach besser ist, 1,00 € pro Artikel zu nehmen als z. B. 0,50 € pro Seite. Abgesehen davon wäre es im Endeffekt günstiger (auch für den User IMO), wenn er auch bei einem 8-Seiten-Bericht nur 1,00 € zahlt.

Und der Aufwand ist ja der selbe, da der Bericht ja nicht extra geschrieben , sondern nur halt früher online gestellt wurde. Gleicher Aufwand - gleicher Preis ...


----------



## procontra (29. September 2005)

tom am 29.09.2005 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht zu glauben, mit welcher Selbstherrlichkeit die PCG Redaktion ihre neue Webside verteidigt, die ganz offensichlich alles andere als "ankommt".
> Der z.Z. haeufeige Zugriff hat jedenfalls hausgemachte Ursachen.
> 
> Soviel Selbstbezogenheit grenzt an ONANI. :confused
> ...



Dafür, dass Du keine Ahnung hast, wie man Onanie schreibt, beherrscht Du das geistige Wichsen aber ganz gut.


----------



## Schonoggl (29. September 2005)

memphis76 am 29.09.2005 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht verstehen, warum jedermann immer über diese News auf der Startseite meckert und sich beschwert.
> 
> Die Startseite zeigt einige Neuigkeiten nach Kategorie geordnet, wenn man die News sehen will, braucht man doch nur links auf "Aktuelle Spielenews" zu klicken, und schon hat man die News geordnet ... das dauert ca. 1,5 Sek., und die Zeit hat man doch wohl, oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> ...



Einigen hier haben sie halt mal echt das Hirn geschält. Das sind halt Kiddies oder ga*star-fanboys, die kommen nur her, um hier Stress zu machen und hängen sich halt an sowas wie dem sinnlosen Newskasten auf. Ich hab bisher noch nie was geschrieben, aber ich hab mir diese Diskussion hier durchgelesen und muss jetzt halt doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich glaube kaum, dass es hier 200 leute gibt die das neue Design sch****e finden. Es gibt nur ein paar Schreihälse die halt sonst an der SUpermarktkasse auch ihren Zornnickel bekommen wenn sie keine Lollis kriegen und die wollen hier halt nur auf Wichtig machen. Wie gesagt es gibt wohl eine ganze menge User hier auf der Seite und die Behauptung dass eine Mehrheit das neue Layout sch****e finden würde ist wohl echt ziemlich erfunden.

News bekommt man - ÜBERRASCHUNG! bei Aktuelle Spielenews und da gehört das ja auch hin. Auf der Startseite erwartet man doch wohl einen überblick für alle aktuellen Artikel so wie bei anderen Newsseiten ja auch. Und als Shooterfan finde ich jetzt die aktuellen Artikel unter Action - ich finde das gut so. Ich komme nicht so oft auf diese Seite, aber früher musste ich immer noch nach weiteren News schauen weil der Newskasten nur immer die letzten News zeigt und mit allem zusammen war dann halt immer schnell Schluss so dass man sowieso ins Archiv schauen musste und dort nach den News suchen musste. Jetzt zeigt mir die Startseite das das mich interessiert. Schon aus dem Grund finde ich wenigstens die Startseite gelungen.

Die Schrift finde ich noch bisschen seltsam. Die alte fand ich besser zu lesen. Dafür finde ich die Seite jetzt nicht mehr so staubig und veraltet und dafür heller. Mir gefällt sogar die Rome-Werbung, das ist ein guter Rahmen für die Seite. Allerdings sollte die graue Hintergrundtextur rechts auch links und rechts unter den Aussenspalten sein, denn da wirkt es mit dem weissen Platz sehr leer.

So genug Text. Ich finde jedenfalls dass die Redaktion das so weitermachen sollte und ein paar Dinge schon noch verbessern muss aber das alte Layout fand ich echt langsam überfällig und veraltet. Das neue ist schonmal ein guter Anfang. Ich würde mir halt noch etwas mehr Action-News wünschen. Einen Extra-Newskasten brauchts nicht. Und die Schreihälse sollten sich vielleicht mal ein bisschen erst die neuen Webseite richtig anschauen und mal ausprobieren und nicht gleich rumzornen nur weil sich was zum besseren (!!!) verändert!

Danke fürs lesen!


----------



## tom (29. September 2005)

procontra am 29.09.2005 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> tom am 29.09.2005 07:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war jetzt aber richtig gut !!.....wie auch immer gemeint.  

Danke ! , ich liebe dieses Forum, schon wegen der kontoversen Beitraege, und auch, wie sich manche Leute aufregen koennen, wenn jemand nicht ihrer Meinung ist.
Das ist wie virtueller Krieg......irgendwie.


----------



## Freezeman (29. September 2005)

Schonoggl am 29.09.2005 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Einigen hier haben sie halt mal echt das Hirn geschält. Das sind halt Kiddies oder ga*star-fanboys, die kommen nur her, um hier Stress zu machen und hängen sich halt an sowas wie dem sinnlosen Newskasten auf.



Ich bin garantiert kein Gamestar-fanboy oder ähnliches, und ich will auch keinen Stress machen, aber ich sage meine Meinung, und wenn dir das nicht passt hast du Pech gehabt. 



> Ich glaube kaum, dass es hier 200 leute gibt die das neue Design sch****e finden. Es gibt nur ein paar Schreihälse die halt sonst an der SUpermarktkasse auch ihren Zornnickel bekommen wenn sie keine Lollis kriegen und die wollen hier halt nur auf Wichtig machen. Wie gesagt es gibt wohl eine ganze menge User hier auf der Seite und die Behauptung dass eine Mehrheit das neue Layout sch****e finden würde ist wohl echt ziemlich erfunden.



Es hat niemand behauptet, dass hier 200 Leute das Design scheisse finden, ich tu's auch nicht. Es geht darum, dass sich die meisten die hier gepostet haben sich den Newskasten wieder auf der Startseite wünschen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und wenn hier keiner was sagen würde ("sich wichtig macht"  ) bekäme die PCG auch keine Meinung.



> News bekommt man - ÜBERRASCHUNG! bei Aktuelle Spielenews und da gehört das ja auch hin. Auf der Startseite erwartet man doch wohl einen überblick für alle aktuellen Artikel so wie bei anderen Newsseiten ja auch.



Da können sie ja auch ruhig bleiben, ich hab nix dagegen, dass man alle News auf der Unterseite sehen kann. Aber eine Newsbox mit allen News vom Tage wär auf der Startseite trotzdem net verkehrt.



> Einen Extra-Newskasten brauchts nicht. Und die Schreihälse sollten sich vielleicht mal ein bisschen erst die neuen Webseite richtig anschauen und mal ausprobieren und nicht gleich rumzornen nur weil sich was zum besseren (!!!) verändert!



Deine Meinung, meine ists nicht. Deswegen "zorne" ich noch lange nicht rum.


----------



## kingston (29. September 2005)

Jeder soll und darf hier seine Kritik zum Ausdruck geben. Dafür ist das Forum da. Ob Positiv oder Negativ. Wenn jemand das neue Layout absolut zum    findet... who cares? Dann muss derjenige ja nicht weiterlesen. 
Ich habe mich mittlerweilen an das neue Design gewöhnt. Manche schalten halt auf Stur und wollen nicht. Auch gut.
Aber zwei Punkte möchte ich auch anbringen die mir jetzt so ins Auge stechen: 
Das umstrittene Newsthema. Ich würde es auch begrüssen die Tagesnews wieder in ähnlicher Form wie früher auf der Startseite zu sehen.

Das Forum. Gequotete Beiträge heben sich Farblich kaum vom selbst angefügten Beitrag ab. Ist etwas unübersichtlich.
Ansonsten finde ich das Design gelungen.

mfg


----------



## FuFi (29. September 2005)

ich wollte nur anmerken, dass mir auf der startseite die hardware news fehlen (vllt wurde das auch schon gesagt, ich lese jetzt aber nicht die ganzen 365 posts durch^^)

ansonsten gefällt mir das neue design

mfg
sid


----------



## memphis76 (29. September 2005)

FuFi am 29.09.2005 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte nur anmerken, dass mir auf der startseite die hardware news fehlen (vllt wurde das auch schon gesagt, ich lese jetzt aber nicht die ganzen 365 posts durch^^)


Ich weiß auch nicht, ob´s schon gepostet wurde. Aber Aufgrund des "Andrangs" hat PCG-Hardware ja eine eigene Rubrik auf der linken Seite (4-letzte von unten) bekommen.

Kritik: Ich fänds schöner, wenn die Seite auch im neuen Design etc. angezeigt werden würde ... aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.


----------



## TAPO (29. September 2005)

also, ich wäre dafür die Newsübersicht wieder auf den ursprung zurückzustellen, da dies viel viel übersichtlicher war. Ausserdem "aktuelle spielenews", heisst das, dass keine anderen news mehr dabei sind oder wie?

P.S. Vielleicht sollte die PCG mal über ein Voting für die neuerungen und verschlimmbesserungen nachdenken (sollte allerdings mehr sein als nur: Wollen Sie es die Webseite... so haben wie bisher *oder* ...so haben wie jetzt)
Mfg Tapo


----------



## Marscel (29. September 2005)

TAPO am 29.09.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich wäre dafür die Newsübersicht wieder auf den ursprung zurückzustellen, da dies viel viel übersichtlicher war. Ausserdem "aktuelle spielenews", heisst das, dass keine anderen news mehr dabei sind oder wie?



Das ist mir heute gehörig auf die Nerven gegangen, die News zu suchen (!), darauf habe ich keine Lust, ich muss mir jetzt ein anderes Portal suchen, wo man noch ne Übersicht hat, was interessant sein könnte, was nicht.

[edit- zam]
Ich hab mal deine Werbung mal entfernt. Das Verstehst du als "langjähriger" Nutzer ja sicher.


----------



## Kanzelprediger (29. September 2005)

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht....irgendwie ist die Gamestar-Seite um einiges übersichtlicher...hat auch besser zu lesende Schrifttypen...


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2005)

Leute. Vergleiche schön und Gut. Aber nur aufgrund des eigenen Geschmacks solltet ihr nicht drauf abrutschen Werbung bzw. Antiwerbung für Mitbewerbermagazinseiten zu machen. 

Danke.


----------



## ZakMc (29. September 2005)

ZAM am 29.09.2005 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute. Vergleiche schön und Gut. Aber nur aufgrund des eigenen Geschmacks solltet ihr nicht drauf abrutschen Werbung bzw. Antiwerbung für Mitbewerbermagazinseiten zu machen.
> 
> Danke.



Der Hoffnarr hat gesprochen!


----------



## Kanzelprediger (29. September 2005)

Warum soll es mir nicht erlaubt sein einen Golf mit einem Astra zu vergleichen...welcher zu welchem gehört bleibt dir überlassen, ZAM.


----------



## Marscel (29. September 2005)

Tatsache ist bloß, dass die von mir oben "angesprochene" Seite ihre News wesentlich übersichtlicher präsentiert als momentan hier. 

Wenn ich hier erst in verschiedene Kategorien gehen muss, um die News zu finden, dann sind mir das ein paar Klicks zuviel. Deshalb.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. September 2005)

Finde das neue Design eigentlich ziemlich genial. Insgesamt meiner Meinung nach aufgeräumter und einfacher zu lesen. Aber eine Frage habe ich: Warum soll ich 1 Euro für die PDF Previews / Reviews zahlen wenn ich die auch so im Browser direkt lesen kann? Oder unterscheiden sich die PDF's im Umfang? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rune18 (29. September 2005)

Also meiner Meinung nach is die neue Seite zum   
Zum einen find ich des Design und den Aufbau der Seite(News) echt daneben und zum andren darf ich jetzt plötzlich für Zeugs zahlen, das n Tag davor noch um sonst war...


----------



## bierchen (29. September 2005)

Rune18 am 29.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Meinung nach is die neue Seite zum
> Zum einen find ich des Design und den Aufbau der Seite(News) echt daneben und zum andren darf ich jetzt plötzlich für Zeugs zahlen, das n Tag davor noch um sonst war...


Falsch. Die Artikel, die früher zum Downlaod angeboten wurden, waren allesamt mehr als einen Monat alt. Artikel aus der aktuellen Ausgabe gab es früher überhaupt nicht. Jetzt gibt es sie bereits 2 tage vor Erscheinen der aktuellen PC Games, jedoch zum kostenpflichtigen Download. Nach ein paar Wochen werden auch diese wieder kostenlos angeboten. Wie Du siehst hat sich dahingehend nichts verschlechtert, im Gegenteil, jetzt gibt es die Möglichkeit diese aktuellen Artikel auch zu erwerben. Das kommt denjenigen entgegen, die sich nur für ein zwei Artikel interessieren, die sich dafür aber nicht das komplette Heft kaufen wollen.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (29. September 2005)

eX2tremiousU am 29.09.2005 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder unterscheiden sich die PDF's im Umfang?
> 
> Regards, eX!



In den meisten Fällen, ja!
Aber ein Tipp von mir: lies Dir die Beschreibung des PDFs im Click-&-Buy-Kasten gut durch. 
Da stehen alle zusätzlichen Sachen drin, die Du im Vergleich zum HTML erhältst.

Lohnenswert ist aber auf jedenfall der Download der großen PDF-Pakete, wie in diesem Monat z.B. Age of Empires. Da bekommst du ein fettes Paket für weniger als 10 cent pro Seite.


Zum Pricing:
Wir kalkulieren nicht nach Artikelgröße, weil unser technischer Bearbeitungsaufwand für einen Einseiter genauso hoch ist, wie für einen 10-Seiter. 
Die Print-Artikel werden ja in der Redaktion erstellt, und nicht von uns Onlinern. Wir verarbeiten nur weiter.

Ein ernstzunehmendes (günstiges) Online-Abo-Modell werden wir in den nächsten Monaten nachreichen können, da bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## MichiSchwarz (29. September 2005)

Flashlight am 26.09.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hm irgendwie ungewohnt und erdrückend



Die Seite ist leider total unübersichtlich geworden. Für die News-Seite muß man nun nach Rubriken entscheiden. Die Rubriken beinhalten zu wenig Topics. 
Ich fand das vorherige Design, jedenfalls was die News umfaßt, eindeutig lesbarer. Die Aufmerksamkeitsschwelle nimmt auch von oben nach unten ab. links oben in der Ecke ist sie am größten. Dort ist nun auch das Menü platziert: löblich. Jedoch folgt rechts daneben der Wust an Rubriken, den ich nicht durchlesen mag. Dort muß kurz und knapp die News-Schlagzeile kommen, die man per Klick dann lesen kann. Schaut euch mal bei Gamestar um oder euer altes Design an. Das war um Längen besser.
Michi


----------



## Benno123 (29. September 2005)

procontra



Sag mal wirst du fürs schleimen bezahlt TIM.
 

MhG

Benno123


----------



## nervensaegen (29. September 2005)

Naja... Die neue Seite finde ich ziemlich unübersichtlich.

Außerdem ist die Startseite nicht Opera compatibel


----------



## LSkywalker (29. September 2005)

Also wenn ich mal meine Meinung sagen darf, und das darf ich - wobei würd es ja sowieso machen     - mir gefällt die Seite nicht. 

Damals bin ich auf pcgames.de gekommen, und konnte sofort wunderbar übersichtlich, die news von heute lesen, und sie auch dementsprechend weiterverfolgen...

Und jetzt muss ich mich durchwühlen um die für mich interessanten Dinge zu erfahren... Das macht eure seite nich besser...

Wobei ich sagen muss, auf den ersten blick fand ich das neue Design "edel"!

Aber warum auf Äusserlichkeiten so viel wertlegen, wenn die Komfortabilität der user im vordergrund stehen sollte... Aber naja, eure webdesigner werden schon den einen oder andern Gedanken daran verschwendet haben...

ICH WILL WIEDER DAS "ALTE" PCGAMES.DE HABEN.....


----------



## zepool (29. September 2005)

Wie schon viele vor mir geschrieben haben, finde auch ich die Seite   Wie schon gesagt früher als man direkt auf die Startseite kam hatte man einen kleinen aber feinen Überblick über die News des Tages und jetzt... Ich hoffe das ihr zumindest was mit dem News zustande bekommt das es so wie früher wirkt.


----------



## MastaHitter47 (29. September 2005)

zepool am 29.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon viele vor mir geschrieben haben, finde auch ich die Seite   Wie schon gesagt früher als man direkt auf die Startseite kam hatte man einen kleinen aber feinen Überblick über die News des Tages und jetzt... Ich hoffe das ihr zumindest was mit dem News zustande bekommt das es so wie früher wirkt.



Genau bin ganz deinern Meinung!
Holt bitte den Newsblock wieder her!
Oder ich erhoffe mir wenigstens eine offizielle Stellungsnahme der Verantwortlichen!
Gibt es konkrete Gründe warum der newsblock entfernt wurde?
Bitte um antwort


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (29. September 2005)

zepool am 29.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon viele vor mir geschrieben haben, finde auch ich die Seite   Wie schon gesagt früher als man direkt auf die Startseite kam hatte man einen kleinen aber feinen Überblick über die News des Tages und jetzt... Ich hoffe das ihr zumindest was mit dem News zustande bekommt das es so wie früher wirkt.



Ja, natürlich.
Es gibt jetzt eine viel umfassendere Übersicht.
Schau:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100

Sei doch nicht gleich so negativ.
Das Surf-Verhalten muss im Vergleich zur alten Webseite doch nur um einen Mausklick geändert werden.
Kein Thema für einen Zocker oder?


In Zukunft werden deutlich mehr Online-News und Online-Specials hier zu finden sein. Der "kleine aber feine" Kasten würde bei weitem nicht ausreichen, um das darzustellen.
Wir sprachen von noch reichlich Pulver im Turm - das war schon ernst gemeint.
Aber eines kommt nach dem anderen.


----------



## hanspeterpater (29. September 2005)

Tach,

schön, dass wenn man hier offen seine Meinung sagt als *extremer* "flamer" und "gestörter" abgestempelt wird. Bei aller Höflichkeit aber die PcGames würde sich auch nicht den Mund verbieten lassen, wenn wieder jemand aus der Jouranlistenszene die Jugendkriminalität nur auf sogenannte "Ballerspiele" schiebt.

Die Kritik wird überhaupt nicht richtig wahrgenommen, denn ich z. B. habe mich allgemein zum neuen Design (von der Struktur) positiv geäußert. Nur farblich entspricht das eben nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen. Das wurde allerdings nicht Kommentiert. Hauptsache man kann den User bei kritischen Äußerungen als Spinner und Störenfried hinstellen.

Der fehlende Newsblock ist ein differenziertes Thema. Der fehlt einfach und lässt sich von der Startseite - plausibel - auch nicht wegargumentieren. Nur eine direkte Diskussion darüber ist nicht existent. Stattdessen wird von einer "nicht durchweg negativen" Meinung geredet, die eine weitere Diskussion relativiert.

Und den Vergleich zwischen einem PcMagazin mit einer Nachrichtenseite halte ich für etwas zu unpassend. Mein Vergleich bezog sich auf die "Wichtigkeit", die News an forderster Stelle zu zeigen. Ihr Vergleich bezieht sich auf den Anspruch, aus dieser Seite etwas zu machen was sie nicht ist. Das Interessante daran ist ja, dass die PcGames im Durschnitt immer so 5-10 News pro Tag veröffentlicht hat - eine Nachrichtenseite wohl "etwas" mehr. Deswegen ist die _Thementrennung_ dort auch *verständlich*. Anders als bei der PcGames - bezogen auf den Newsblock.

MfG (ihr extremer Flamer und Gestörter)
HPP


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 29.09.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt jetzt eine viel umfassendere Übersicht.
> Schau:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100
> 
> ...


Es ist ja gar nicht so schlimm, daß die "Liste" nur auf einer andern Seite sich befindet, aber da findet man eben leider NICHT alles, was man vorher in der alten Liste hatte. Da werden in der Neun nur die Spielenews aufgelistet. Aber vor noch nicht so langer Zeit hat man in der Liste auch News zu Downloads (Demos, Videos, etc.) und Hardware gehabt. Für Downloads und Hardware muß man jeweils wieder in andere Listen schauen. (hier und hier).


----------



## Freezeman (29. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 29.09.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, natürlich.
> Es gibt jetzt eine viel umfassendere Übersicht.
> Schau:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100
> ...



Es geht doch nur darum, dass man sich schnell ohne Umwege über die News des Tages informieren kann, dafür kann doch ein Newskasten nicht zu klein sein?! 

Ich weis nicht, aber ihr habt echt noch kein Argument gebracht, dass der Newskasten nicht mehr nötig ist. Ihr habt nach der Meinung der User gefragt, viele finden das neue Design ja klasse, aber wünschen sich den Kasten wieder. Warum streubt ihr euch so dagegen zu prüfen ob er nicht doch wieder eingeführt werden soll?


----------



## babaw (29. September 2005)

Bin auch der Meinung das der Kasten wieder her muss!

Gruss babaw


----------



## Marscel (29. September 2005)

Das ist allemal übersichtlicher, diese Newsübersicht, die Sie meinen, Herr Borovskis, schafft zu wenig Überblick und, wie Nali_WarCow ansprach, beinhaltet nicht alles.

Deshalb nutze ich lieber das:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100&mode=archiv

Chronologisch und logisch aufgeführt, übersichtlich und aussagekräftig.


----------



## forestspyer (29. September 2005)

Benno123 am 29.09.2005 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> procontra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Falls du _Tom_ meinst, der wird wohl kaum bei sich selbst schleimen.


----------



## Goddess (30. September 2005)

Ich muss sagen, die Präsentation der News in Ihrer jetzigen Form gefallen mir auch nicht so gut. Ich empfand es als sehr bequem einfach auf eine News in der Box zu klicken, und diese so zu Browsen. Für mich ist der Verlust der Box, sowie die neue Aufmachung der News, Verschmerzbar. Ich habe die News sowieso nur ab und an Mitgelesen. Meistens bin ich über die Topics hier im Kommentar Forum gegangen, und wenn mich was Angesprochen hat habe ich die News dazu gelesen. Ich finde aber schon, das an der Art der Aufmachung der News noch ein wenig gefeilt werden müsste. Vielleicht nicht so grosse Titel, und nicht verteilt über die ganze Startseite runter. Sonst könnt Ihr ruhig mal alles so lassen wie es ist, und ein wenig dran feilen. Das Konzept ist ja an sich ganz stimmig, neue Seite, neue Aufmachung, geht ja alles Hand in Hand. Und diese Version der Seite wird ja auch noch nicht der "Weisheit letzter Schluss" gewesen sein oder?


----------



## timurlenk (30. September 2005)

hanspeterpater am 29.09.2005 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> Der fehlende Newsblock ist ein differenziertes Thema. Der fehlt einfach und lässt sich von der Startseite - plausibel - auch nicht wegargumentieren. Nur eine direkte Diskussion darüber ist nicht existent. Stattdessen wird von einer "nicht durchweg negativen" Meinung geredet, die eine weitere Diskussion relativiert.
> 
> ...



danke für das post, das ich sonst verfassen hätte müssen.   

und ich warte immer noch auf ein argument, das gegen den newsblock auf der startseite spricht.


----------



## meier242 (30. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 29.09.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Sei doch nicht gleich so negativ.
> Das Surf-Verhalten muss im Vergleich zur alten Webseite doch nur um einen Mausklick geändert werden.
> Kein Thema für einen Zocker oder?
> ...



*Es ist ein Klick zu viel.* Und das ist auch ein Thema für einen Zocker.
Ich nehme ungern auf meine eigenen Beiträge Bezug, aber genau zu diesem Punkt habe ich mich bereits geäußert. Allerdings scheint mir dies in der mitunter erregten Diskussion untergegangen zu sein: *Der Klick ist lästig*. Es ist in etwa so, als müsste man bei Google zunächst einen Klick machen, um die Suchmaske zu öffnen. Aber Tom_Borovskis würde in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich antworten, dass dies doch kein Thema für einen Suchenden sein könne  .

*Zur Diskussion allgemein*: Die Mehrzahl der Beiträge war konstruktiv und konzentrierte sich auf das Fehlen des News-Blocks. Dass Internet-Diskussionen stets Gefahr laufen, in wechselseitige Angriffe auszuarten, ist ein bedauerliches Phänomen und begegnet leider auch in diesem Thread. Dass es aber seitens der pc-Games nie heißt, dass man die Kritik ernst nimmt und darüber nachdenkt, ob und inwieweit dieser Kritik Rechnung getragen werden kann, sondern stets betont, dass die nunmehr gefundene Form gegenüber alternativ denkbaren Gestaltungen überlegen sei, lässt mich am Sinn dieser Diskussion zweifeln  .
Das ist damit auch mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema.

Auf das Pulver im Turm der pc-Games bin ich gespannt - mancher Schuss geht ja nach hinten los

meier242


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. September 2005)

meier242 am 30.09.2005 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es ist ein Klick zu viel.* Und das ist auch ein Thema für einen Zocker.
> Ich nehme ungern auf meine eigenen Beiträge Bezug, aber genau zu diesem Punkt habe ich mich bereits geäußert. Allerdings scheint mir dies in der mitunter erregten Diskussion untergegangen zu sein: *Der Klick ist lästig*. Es ist in etwa so, als müsste man bei Google zunächst einen Klick machen, um die Suchmaske zu öffnen. Aber Tom_Borovskis würde in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich antworten, dass dies doch kein Thema für einen Suchenden sein könne  .




Es wurde schon oft genug geschrieben, dass man sich die gewünschte Seite einfach als Lesezeichen speichern kann. oder gibst du etwa jedes mal "www.pcgames.de" ein und klickst auf die Werbung des Heftes um zu den News zu kommen?


Die Newsseite ist für mich persönlich btw. eh egal, ich hab nur einen direkt Link zu den aktuellsten Forumbeiträgen. Interessante News bekomm ich auch da mit und bei Sachen wie Demos und Treiber sind die User meist eh schneller.


----------



## DocX (30. September 2005)

Solidus_Dave am 30.09.2005 01:53 schrieb:
			
		

> meier242 am 30.09.2005 01:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zuerst einmal möchte ich meier242 zustimmen. Es ist einfach* ein Klick zuviel*.

Zu deinem Argument mit den Lesezeichen kann ich dir sagen, dass ich in der Eingabeleiste die Buchstaben p & c eingebe, dann erscheinen beim Firefox die besuchten Seiten und wenn ich dann auf den PCGames Link "http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0001" klicke, komme ich nicht auf die Startseite mit dem Heft, sondern direkt auf die Hauptmenü-Seite und das ist für mich einfacher und komfortabler.

Ich als PCGames Abonnent interessiere mich nunmal hauptsächlich für die aktuellsten News und da ist es mir einfach wichtig, dass ich diese schnell und unkompliziert bekomme.


----------



## Atrox (30. September 2005)

DocX am 30.09.2005 07:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinem Argument mit den Lesezeichen kann ich dir sagen, dass ich in der Eingabeleiste die Buchstaben p & c eingebe, dann erscheinen beim Firefox die besuchten Seiten und wenn ich dann auf den PCGames Link "http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0001" klicke, komme ich nicht auf die Startseite mit dem Heft, sondern direkt auf die Hauptmenü-Seite und das ist für mich einfacher und komfortabler.
> 
> Ich als PCGames Abonnent interessiere mich nunmal hauptsächlich für die aktuellsten News und da ist es mir einfach wichtig, dass ich diese schnell und unkompliziert bekomme.


und was is dann so schwer dir ein lesezeichen zu erstellen? geht mit firefox in ein paar klciks. versteh deine aufregung nicht


----------



## Atropa (30. September 2005)

Atrox am 30.09.2005 07:28 schrieb:
			
		

> und was is dann so schwer dir ein lesezeichen zu erstellen? geht mit firefox in ein paar klciks. versteh deine aufregung nicht


Das geht mit jedem Browser, und ist innerhalb weniger Sekunden eingerichtet, daher verstehe ich die Aufregung auch nicht wirklich, aber was macht man nicht alles um sich künstlich über so eine Lapalie aufzuregen. *g*


----------



## memphis76 (30. September 2005)

DocX am 30.09.2005 07:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als PCGames Abonnent interessiere mich nunmal hauptsächlich für die aktuellsten News und da ist es mir einfach wichtig, dass ich diese schnell und unkompliziert bekomme.


Das scheinen einige, und alle sind nur am meckern ... meckern ... meckern ...

Was ist daran so schwer, einfach zwei Lesezeichen, Verknüpfungen oder wie immer ihr das nennen wollt, anzulegen. Ich hab des Spasses halber bei mir in den Favoriten mal zwei Links eingegeben, einmal die "Startseite" und einmal die Newsseite ...

Wenn man hauptsächlich oder nur an den News interessiert ist, klickt man halt den entsprechenden Link an und feddich is ...


----------



## ThomasDMC (30. September 2005)

memphis76 am 30.09.2005 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran so schwer, einfach zwei Lesezeichen, Verknüpfungen oder wie immer ihr das nennen wollt, anzulegen.  [...]



Man muß 4 Lesezeichen anlegen: zu den aktuellen News, zu den Hardware-News, zu den aktuellen Downloads und zur Startseite, weil man vielleicht auch auf den Teil der PCG-Website jenseits der News einen Blick werfen möchte.

Und diese 4 Seiten muß man täglich mehrmals aktualisieren und dabei immer aufpassen, wo nun vielleicht ein Beitrag dazugekommen sein könnte, was durch fehlende Uhrzeiten noch erschwert wird.

Defakto eine deutliche Verschlechterung i. Vgl. zum vorherigen Design.
Abgesehen davon finde ich das neue Design, wie schon viel weiter oben geschrieben, viel besser, als das vorherige.


----------



## DocX (30. September 2005)

Atropa am 30.09.2005 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Atrox am 30.09.2005 07:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es mag ja sein, dass es eine Kleinigkeit ist, die Seite zu den Favoriten hinzuzufügen, aber mich stört es halt, weil ich so wegen einer Seite mein Surfverhalten ändern muss/soll. Und da ich dazu keine Lust habe, nutze ich nun halt andere Seiten, die den für mich am wichtigsten News-Teil direkt auf ihrer Startseite haben.

@ memphis76: Tut mir leid, aber nur weil die PCGames ihre Seite ändert, seh 
ich es nicht ein es als Startseite einzurichten. Da gibt es wichtigere Seiten.


----------



## memphis76 (30. September 2005)

Sorry, versteh ich nicht, wieso 4 Seiten anliegen. Was ist denn mit meinem oben angegebenen Link drei Posts höher (www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0100&mode=archiv&limit, der führt zur Newsseite von allen News - und die Uhrzeit ist auch angegeben?

Und weshalb man sein ganzes Online-Surf-Verhalten ändern muss, nur um entweder zwei Klicks und 5 Sekunden zu investieren oder aber den von mir oben angegebenen Link zu speichern, versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach hat das auch nicht mit etwas wie "Das geht um das Prinzip" oder so zu tun, sondern einfach die Anstellerities, weil etwas neu ist und manche Leute nicht mal versuchen, sich da eine Zeit lang damit zu beschäftigen.

Ich will hier jetzt niemanden angreifen sondern nur sagen: Da oben hab ich nen Link angegeben, der führt zu ALLEN News, und ein Problem kann ich nicht erkennen ...


----------



## DocX (30. September 2005)

memphis76 am 30.09.2005 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, versteh ich nicht, wieso 4 Seiten anliegen. Was ist denn mit meinem oben angegebenen Link drei Posts höher (www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0100&mode=archiv&limit, der führt zur Newsseite von allen News - und die Uhrzeit ist auch angegeben?
> 
> Und weshalb man sein ganzes Online-Surf-Verhalten ändern muss, nur um entweder zwei Klicks und 5 Sekunden zu investieren oder aber den von mir oben angegebenen Link zu speichern, versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> ...




So dann nochmal zur Erklärung:
Bei mir ist es halt so, dass in meine Favoriten nur Seiten reinkommen, die ich selten benutze, damit ich die nicht vergesse. Bei Seiten die ich täglich besuche halte ich es nicht für nötig, da reicht mir meine Eingabeleiste.

Zum Thema "etwas ist neu und manche Leute versuchen nicht mal, sich da eine Zeit lang damit zu beschäftigen" möchte ich sagen, dass ich auch schon vorher geschrieben habe, dass mich die neue Seite optischer anspricht. Nur ist für mich ein Kritikpunkt, dass die News nicht mehr auf der 1. Seite sind. 

Und dass es mir zu umständlich ist, ist ja meine persönliche Meinung und ob du es einsehen willst oder nicht, jeder hat sein eigenes persönliches Surfverhalten und wieso sollte er es ändern, wenn er auf anderen Seiten das gleiche Angebot bekommt wie hier früher.

Ich hab das nur als Kritikpunkt der Umstellung aufgeführt und gesagt, dass es für mich zu umständlich ist.

Aber man muss auch mal sehen, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine bin, sondern dass es viele hier stört.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

ThomasDMC am 30.09.2005 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 30.09.2005 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, okay.
Wir verstehen.   

Also: dem Problem werden wir abhelfen. 
Wir klügeln mal schnell eine Lösung aus, wie man über die Sektion "Aktuelle Spielenews" sowohl die aktuellen Downloads als auch die Hardware-News auf einen Blick bekommt.
Dann sollte es mit einer Seite getan sein - anstatt vier.
Lösung folgt in Kürze.


----------



## hanspeterpater (30. September 2005)

Tach,

mein *Vorschlag* um vielleicht etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen wäre eine _offizielle PcGames-Umfrage zum neuen Design, Inhalt_ usw.. 

Dort könnte man zum Einen die Verhältnisse (pro und contra) besser einschätzen, wer nun wirklich dafür und wer sich eher gegen das neue Design ausspricht. Und wenn man eher konservativ gestrickt ist, dann auch konkret "wogegen" und nicht nur "scheiße" schreiben. 
Zum Anderen würde man mit gezielten Fragen auch besser auf die Userwünsche eingehen können und feststellen, welche Punkte vielleicht noch veränderbar sind.

MfG
HPP


----------



## Dumbi (30. September 2005)

Mir ist da ein kleiner fehler aufgefallen:
Wenn man sich die Screenshots zu einem bestimmten Spiel anschauen möchte und auf  "Zur Bildergalerie" klickt, dann kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

Dumbi am 30.09.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist da ein kleiner fehler aufgefallen:
> Wenn man sich die Screenshots zu einem bestimmten Spiel anschauen möchte und auf  "Zur Bildergalerie" klickt, dann kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung.



Danke!
Bitte meldet uns weiterhin, wenn Euch Bugs auffallen!
Das ist sehr wichtig für uns.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

hanspeterpater am 30.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> mein *Vorschlag* um vielleicht etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen wäre eine _offizielle PcGames-Umfrage zum neuen Design, Inhalt_ usw..
> 
> ...



Ja, natürlich werden wir unsere Leser befragen.
Aber doch erst, wenn alles fertig ist.


Unglaublich, was man hier teilweise liest.
Das alte Babylon war ein Kirchenfest dagegen.


----------



## Atrox (30. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hanspeterpater am 30.09.2005 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, ihr habt uns ohne vorwarnung einfach ein neues design aufgedrängt, is doch nur logisch, dass man sich da überrumpelt vorkommt und ein wenig angepisst reagiert.
übrigens hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt und muss sagen, dass es mir von tag zu tag besser gefällt.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

Atrox am 30.09.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt und muss sagen, dass es mir von tag zu tag besser gefällt.


----------



## hanspeterpater (30. September 2005)

Atrox am 30.09.2005 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tach,

das *Problem* der "Neustrukturierung" liegt doch darin - und darum wirds auch nur schweren herzens, bis garnicht, angenommen - dass ihr etwas verändert habt, was allgemein sich großer Beliebtheit erfreut hat. Hättet ihr etwas "Unbeliebtes" verändert, gäbe auch nicht soviele kontroverse Meinungen.

MfG
HPP


----------



## LeSolaire (30. September 2005)

bitte bringt die alte news selection wieder!


----------



## ThomasDMC (30. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasDMC am 30.09.2005 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klasse, vielen Dank.


----------



## Kanzelprediger (30. September 2005)

Gibt es schon einen fühlbaren User-Rückgang auf der PC-Games-Seite?


----------



## Rosini (30. September 2005)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Userverzeichnis irgendwie verschwunden ist. Als ich dann im Organizer auf Kontakte ging sah ich die "Kontakte suchen" -Funktion, welche aber noch ziemlich fehlerhaft ist. Es werden zum Beispiel keine normalen Member angezeigt. Wenn man nach Rängen sucht und Senior Member anklickt, tut sich leider auch nüschd... plz fixen^^


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

Kanzelprediger am 30.09.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon einen fühlbaren User-Rückgang auf der PC-Games-Seite?



Oh ja.
Ein deutlicher *Rückgang *sogar.
Diejenigen, die am ersten Tag beleidigt waren, und zu §$%&§.de abgewandert sind, *gehen *inzwischen wieder *zurück *auf www.pcgames.de. 
Weil ein Klick eben doch nicht sooo schlimm ist.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

Rosini am 30.09.2005 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Userverzeichnis irgendwie verschwunden ist. Als ich dann im Organizer auf Kontakte ging sah ich die "Kontakte suchen" -Funktion, welche aber noch ziemlich fehlerhaft ist. Es werden zum Beispiel keine normalen Member angezeigt. Wenn man nach Rängen sucht und Senior Member anklickt, tut sich leider auch nüschd... plz fixen^^



Logo, danke für die Bugmeldung.
Mehr davon!


----------



## Cool-Slides (30. September 2005)

Die alte Homepage war 500000000000mal so gut wie die neue ganz klar!!!


----------



## Kanzelprediger (30. September 2005)

"Oh ja. Ein deutlicher Rückgang sogar.
Diejenigen, die am ersten Tag beleidigt waren, und zu §$%&§.de abgewandert sind, gehen inzwischen wieder zurück auf www.pcgames.de. 
Weil ein Klick eben doch nicht sooo schlimm ist."

...oder man hier einen Rekord brechen möchte, angepeilt sind 1.000 Comments in einem Thread, ha, ha, ha....


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

Cool-Slides am 30.09.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Homepage war 500000000000mal so gut wie die neue ganz klar!!!



Deine Sig müsste richtig lauten:
_Mach die Glotzen auf, Du Arschkrampe!!!_

Korrigier das mal!


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [Deine Sig müsste richtig lauten:
> _Mach die Glotzen auf, Du Arschkrampe!!!_




Ausser es sollte sächsisch darstellen. 
Dann würde wohl _"Mach de Glutzen uff."_ passen. 
Arschkrampe verwendet hier kein Schwein. *g*


----------



## nervensaegen (30. September 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kanzelprediger am 30.09.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... Ich glaube eher das sind die Leute die sich über das neue Design beschweren und das Forum jedesmal aktualisieren.



> Weil ein Klick eben doch nicht sooo schlimm ist.


Wenn das so ist dann baut doch noch ein klick rein. Vll verdoppelt sich dann die Userzahl.

Wenn du einen Bericht schreibst, schreibst du den auch vorher auf Papier um dann den Finalen Bericht auf dem PC zu verfassen ???
Der Umweg ist doch nicht so schlimm und es wird die Papier Wirtschaft angekurbelt.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (30. September 2005)

nervensaegen am 30.09.2005 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen Bericht schreibst, schreibst du den auch vorher auf Papier um dann den Finalen Bericht auf dem PC zu verfassen ???
> Der Umweg ist doch nicht so schlimm und es wird die Papier Wirtschaft angekurbelt.




Du vergleichst das Niederschreiben von mehreren DIN-A4-Seiten per Hand (= mehrere Stunden anstrengende Handarbeit) mit *einem Klick*??
 

Soll das jemand ernst nehmen, ja?


Naja, ein bisserl Humor lockert das Ganze auf, hast Recht.


----------



## memphis76 (30. September 2005)

nervensaegen am 30.09.2005 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen Bericht schreibst, schreibst du den auch vorher auf Papier um dann den Finalen Bericht auf dem PC zu verfassen ???
> Der Umweg ist doch nicht so schlimm und es wird die Papier Wirtschaft angekurbelt.


 echt toller Vergleich ... muss man aber nicht verstehen, oder?

_EDIT:_ zu spät ...


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2005)

memphis76 am 30.09.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nervensaegen am 30.09.2005 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das eher traurig. Ich saufe schon seit Monaten täglich einen Kasten Bier um den Regenwald zu retten und der da will alles dafür tun ihn zu vernichten.


----------



## FossilZ (30. September 2005)

inzwischen hab ich mich zwar auch schon recht gur "umgewöhnt", aber bitte, bitte, bitte, tauscht das weiß im hintergrund doch bitte gegen ne andere farbe   
(am anfang dieses Threads hatte doch irgendwer in nem Bild so nen blau reingesetzt gehabt, die farbe würde meiner meinung nach besser passen    )


----------



## memphis76 (30. September 2005)

FossilZ am 30.09.2005 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> inzwischen hab ich mich zwar auch schon recht gur "umgewöhnt", aber bitte, bitte, bitte, tauscht das weiß im hintergrund doch bitte gegen ne andere farbe


Ich muss sagen, dass gerade das weiß mir sehr gut gefällt. Es ist nicht so erdrückend, lockert IMO die Seite im Ganzen etwas mehr auf ... das dunkle blau (wie es ja auf der PCG-Hardware-Seite noch zu sehen ist) gefällt mir nicht so gut wie die neuen Farben hier ...



> (am anfang dieses Threads hatte doch irgendwer in nem Bild so nen blau reingesetzt gehabt, die farbe würde meiner meinung nach besser passen    )


Hab leider kein Bild gefunden, würd ich aber gern mal sehen ... oder bin ich blind geworden? Naja, ich schau nochmal, evtl. hab ich´s ja übersehen.

_EDIT:_ Das einzige Bild mit blauem Hintergrund, was ich finden konnte, was ein Screen vom alten Design ... aber dazu hab ich ja schon oben was gesagt.


----------



## FossilZ (30. September 2005)

memphis76 am 30.09.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> - Text -


war bei mir auf seite 3 (hab 30 posts pro seite an )
Klick

(PS: naja, ganz SO blau muss es ja net werden    )


----------



## ThomasDMC (30. September 2005)

memphis76 am 30.09.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 30.09.2005 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso. Ich bin auch in jedem Fall dafür, das weiß zu lassen. Falls je eine detaillierte Umfrage zum neuen Design kommen sollte, könnte man diesen Punkt auch mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Atrox (1. Oktober 2005)

hm, gleich mal wieder BUG-Report:

als ich ins forum wollte, is mir gleich mal die umfrage ins gesicht gesprungen, da ich da ja immer mitmache, klicke ich auf "Mitmachen" (oder so) und lande auf der startseite.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (1. Oktober 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasDMC am 30.09.2005 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bitte.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100

Hardware-News drin, Downloads drin.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Oktober 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 01.10.2005 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So bitte.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100
> 
> Hardware-News drin, Downloads drin.


Knuuuuuuuuuutsch


----------



## Gajeza (1. Oktober 2005)

Gajeza am 27.09.2005 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich gelegentlich hier auf PCGames wenn ich Links folge mich plötzlich vor der Reklame für das monatliche Gewinnspiel wiederfinde. Wenn man dann auf Umfrage starten klickt ist man auf der Startseite bzw. der davor?



Is das denn niemandem aufgefallen?


----------



## ThomasDMC (1. Oktober 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 01.10.2005 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, vielen Dank dafür und weiter so!


----------



## Oelf (1. Oktober 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 01.10.2005 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tom_Borovskis am 30.09.2005 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein traum wird war, jetzt hat sich das design wirklich verbessert
ich scheiß auf kunterbunte kinderfasching optik übersicht ist alles 
www.heise.de macht es vor


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (1. Oktober 2005)

Ab Dienstag werden dann weitere Bugs behoben.
Und ein Hardware-Newsbereich auf der Startseite folgt auch direkt.


----------



## efgrib (1. Oktober 2005)

also was mir als erstes als neuerung auffiel sind die vielen kleinen roten euro-zeichen....


----------



## The_Sisko (1. Oktober 2005)

Also ich finde das ganze sehr unübersichtlich. Vorher sah man sofort die neuesten News aber jetzt wirkt alles etwas überlagen. Auch der Stil der Site erinnert eher an Gamestar und andere Spielesites. 

Die Alte war IMHO schöner und weniger verschachtelt.


----------



## Rosini (1. Oktober 2005)

Ich spreche einfach noch einmal die Newsmeldungen an. Könnte man nicht wieder zur alten Auflistung kommen? Klar, das Design der neuen Website ist nahezu perfekt, jedoch würde ich mir wieder die alte "Newsbox" wünschen. in der jetzigen ist alles so "eingeengt" *g*


----------



## ich98 (1. Oktober 2005)

efgrib am 01.10.2005 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also was mir als erstes als neuerung auffiel sind die vielen kleinen roten euro-zeichen....



 

wie oft muss ich es noch sagen.
Diese Artikel gab es vorher nicht so früh, da sie immer gleichzeitig im aktuellen Heft zu finden sind.
Glaubst du denn, jemand käuft sich das Heft, wenn er alle Artikel kostenlos auf der Website bekommen kann  :-o 
Also ist er nur normal, wenn diese Artikel auch was kosten.
BTW: Das ganze Heft kostet 2,99€ im PDF Format.


----------



## Mumtaz (1. Oktober 2005)

Ich persönlich fand auch das alte Design besser bzw. Benutzerfreundlicher.
1. Ich hatte viele wichtige Geschehnisse des Tages in auf einem Blick
2. Ich kann blitzschnell selbst aussuchen, was mich interessieren könnte, und wo ich mehr wissen will, und wo nicht.

Im momentan Find ich mich total nicht zurecht, finde die Artikel nicht bzw. sehe nicht, was wirklich neu ist. Finde, man sollte aussuchen können, ob man Newsbox haben will, oder nicht, zumindest, nachdem man registriert ist, oder vlt. ganz am anfang der page wo gefragt wird, NEWS BOX oder PC Games Artikel oder so...


----------



## RazorX (1. Oktober 2005)

Warum gibts das Aktuelle Heft noch nicht als PDF Download zum kaufen ? wird wohl nicht so schwer sein n Illustrator/Quarkexpress Heft in ein PDF umzuwandeln


----------



## circaboy (2. Oktober 2005)

Die neue Seite gefällt mir richtig


----------



## Teslatier (2. Oktober 2005)

Da fällt mir nochwas auf: Man kann nicht mehr, wenn man aufs Mausrad drückt, die Seite hoch- oder runterscrollen. Das geht jetzt nur noch, wenn man auf den Weißen Hintergrund klickt. Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit und wird auch die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht stören, aber das war vorher ziemlich komfortabel.


----------



## dst81 (2. Oktober 2005)

Also meine Meinung:

Das Design war vorher bereits einwandfrei. Wie viele bereits geschrieben haben...die neue Newsbox ist nicht so toll geraten. Die alte war viel besser. Diese alte Newsbox war etwas, was PCGames den anderen Magazinen vorraus hatte.

Versucht doch bitte einen Kompromiss zu finden und die alte Newsbox (nur minimal) dem neuen Design anzupassen.

Mag sein, dass es am Anfang einfach nur ungewohnt aussieht und man sich mit der Zeit dran gewöhnt. Trotzdem meinen ca. 85% der Leser, dass die alte Box besser war. Ich finde Ihr solltet auf die Leser hören.

Solch eine Seite lebt von Ihrem Design und das Design hat, neben den Inhalten der Seite, einen extrem großen Einfluss auf den Erfolg einer Internetpräsenz.

Über mangelnden Erfolg könnt Ihr Euch ja echt nicht beklagen. Ich finde den Satz: "Never Touch a running System" kann man auch sehr gut auf eine Internetseite übertragen.

Das neue Design ist echt schick. Nur es ist unnötig. Mir jedenfalls hat es vorher mehr Spass gemacht, auf PCGames zu stöbern.

Sicher, Lesbarkeit ist wichtig. Vorher war die Lesbarkeit aber auch sehr gut. Der Überblick war sogar um einiges besser. Und das bunte Design fand ich schlicht und einfach schöner. Es geht hier um Computerspiele. Spiele sind einfach bunt und sollen Spass machen. Solche Seiten sollten nicht diesem sterilen Trend verfallen, alles möglichst klar und sauber aufzulisten. Bei Heise etc. ist es sicherlich das nonplusultra, aber bitte nicht hier.

Ich will das alte Look&Feel der PCGames zurück


----------



## King-of-Pain (2. Oktober 2005)

ich nutze zwar fast nur das Forum und kann über den rest der seite nicht viel sagen aber ich finde das neue design top
wodran gearbeitet werden muss ist die geheimhaltung nicht war Nali und Altrop?  

aber alleine schon das neue Forum "Meine Diskussionen" ist extrem nützlich wenn man mehrere treads abklappern will 

was mir aufgefallen ist wenn ich auf der linken seite an einen Quickpool teilneme und dan auf Komentare klicke lande ich auf der startseite


----------



## Cooli11 (2. Oktober 2005)

Teslatier am 02.10.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir nochwas auf: Man kann nicht mehr, wenn man aufs Mausrad drückt, die Seite hoch- oder runterscrollen. Das geht jetzt nur noch, wenn man auf den Weißen Hintergrund klickt. Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit und wird auch die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht stören, aber das war vorher ziemlich komfortabel.


Ja, wurde hier irgendwo bereits gesagt, mich störts auch.. Muss ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen nicht mehr in den Posts zu scrollen


----------



## MoS (2. Oktober 2005)

Gajeza am 01.10.2005 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 27.09.2005 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, mir. Habs schon einige Seiten vorher geschrieben, wurde aber erfolgreich ignoriert


----------



## DoktorX (2. Oktober 2005)

MoS am 02.10.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 01.10.2005 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das steht bei der PCGH:


> MaFo 10/2005
> Die große Leserbefragung 10/2005 steht leider noch nicht zur Verfügung. Technische Probleme haben leider eine kleine Verzögerung verursacht. Die Leserbefragung wird in kurzer Zeit verfügbar sein. Auch diesen Monat gibt es wieder viele tolle Preise zu gewinnen!



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0330

Sieht nach einem Technischen Problem aus.


----------



## MoS (2. Oktober 2005)

DoktorX am 02.10.2005 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die große Leserbefragung 10/2005 steht leider noch nicht zur Verfügung. Technische Probleme haben leider eine kleine Verzögerung verursacht. Die Leserbefragung wird in kurzer Zeit verfügbar sein. Auch diesen Monat gibt es wieder viele tolle Preise zu gewinnen!
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0330
> 
> Sieht nach einem Technischen Problem aus.


Entweder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden, oder du  Was bei mir schon ein paar mal vorgekommen ist - und wirklich nervt - ist folgendes: ich klicke z.B. in diesem Thread auf "Weiter" und ich lande plötzlich auf der Seite von der Heftumfrage. Wenn ich dann da auf "Nicht teilnehmen" klicke, lande ich auf der PCG Startseite.


----------



## ThomasDMC (2. Oktober 2005)

MoS am 02.10.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich klicke z.B. in diesem Thread auf "Weiter" und ich lande plötzlich auf der Seite von der Heftumfrage. Wenn ich dann da auf "Nicht teilnehmen" klicke, lande ich auf der PCG Startseite.



Apropos Links die nicht funktionieren:
dein Eintrag "Verkaufe viele PC-Spiele" in deiner Signatur funktioniert auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MoS (2. Oktober 2005)

ThomasDMC am 02.10.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Links die nicht funktionieren:
> dein Eintrag "Verkaufe viele PC-Spiele" in deiner Signatur funktioniert auch nicht mehr.


Stimmt. Jetzt sollte er aber wieder funzen


----------



## ThomasDMC (2. Oktober 2005)

MoS am 02.10.2005 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Jetzt sollte er aber wieder funzen



Cool, schaue ich mir gleich einmal an. Ich bin immer interessiert am Kauf günstiger Spiele.


----------



## DoktorX (2. Oktober 2005)

MoS am 02.10.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 02.10.2005 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne, ich hab was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Bynare (2. Oktober 2005)

Alte Seite war übersichtlicher.
Die News gehören auf die erste Seite - die Rubriken habe ich doch links?!


----------



## The_Sisko (3. Oktober 2005)

dst81 am 02.10.2005 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Design ist echt schick. Nur es ist unnötig. Mir jedenfalls hat es vorher mehr Spass gemacht, auf PCGames zu stöbern.



Wo ich jetzt 2 Tage über die Site stolpere und mich an das neue Design zu gewöhnen versuche, muss ich leider zum selben Schluss gelangen. 

Alleine schon die Startseite nervt gewaltig. Warum werden mir dort nicht mehr die aktuellen News angezeigt? Wie kann es übersichtlicher sein wenn ich von dort erst weiter navigieren muss???

Übrigens: Ich kann die Umfrage nicht starten. (euch ist ja die Meinung der Leser wichtig / langsam glaube ich dass meinen die ironisch.) Immer wenn ich auf ja klicke wirft es mich auf die Startseite!


----------



## Snaker0412 (3. Oktober 2005)

Also...

Ich fange gleich mit Kritik an den vorher gefiel mir diese Seite besser,
z.B. die Testberichte sind nicht alphabetisch geordnet (sehr Störend), als nächstes die News Seite früher hat man die neusten News gleich gesehen und wusste was darin steht heute hä ????? 
Klar gibt es auch gute änderungen aber auf diese könnte ich verzichten wenn ich die alte Seite wieder bekommen würde. 

Um zu verdeutlichen was ich sagen will

Neue geänderte Seite     
Alte übersichtliche Seite


----------



## Cooli11 (3. Oktober 2005)

Snaker0412 am 03.10.2005 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. die Testberichte sind nicht alphabetisch geordnet (sehr Störend),


Dafür gibts ja den Quickfinder links


----------



## DoktorX (3. Oktober 2005)

Ist das auch ein neues Feature: Weniger News bei PCG und PCGH? Seit ihr das neue Design habt, habt ihr wirklich weniger news...  Warum? :-o


----------



## GFreeman2 (3. Oktober 2005)

*neue Features=weniger übersicht*

mir scheint es leidet die übersicht an den neuen features und dem neuen design, ist trotzdem toll dass das mal passiert ist, aber es sollten halt die informationen nicht auf der strecke bleiben. MIr persönlich hat das alte design sehr gut gefallen und war auch einfacher, es war einfach geschickter wenn die news auf der startseite zu sehen sind..

greets from City17

Gordon


----------



## DoktorX (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: neue Features=weniger übersicht*



			
				GFreeman2 am 03.10.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> es war einfach geschickter wenn die news auf der startseite zu sehen sind..



Fand ich auch besser. Aber jetzt haben die ja sowieso fast keine News mehr.


----------



## gladiator3000 (3. Oktober 2005)

*PC games plzz altes Design *

Also ich finde, dass die Seite leider nicht besser und lesefreundlicher ist. Die neuen features hab ich sowieso noch nicht entdeckt und ich möcht einfach wieder auf der startseite die news ham !!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: neue Features=weniger übersicht*



			
				DoktorX am 03.10.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> GFreeman2 am 03.10.2005 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Keine News mehr? Dann schau doch bitte mal hier:

http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0100&mode=archiv&limit=

Das ist doch fast genauso wie vorher die Newsbox, daher versteh ich die Kritik nicht so ganz.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## funfan (3. Oktober 2005)

Snaker0412 am 03.10.2005 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also...
> 
> Ich fange gleich mit Kritik an den vorher gefiel mir diese Seite besser,
> z.B. die Testberichte sind nicht alphabetisch geordnet (sehr Störend), als



Hust...einfach auf den Übertitel "Spieletitel" Klicken und hast du die Tests nach Alphabet geordnet 

Grüsse funfan 

ps: Was cool wäre wenn man die Seite für sichindividualisieren könnte. Sprich, das jeder User für jede Rubrik einstellen kann ob er z.B. die Tests nach Alphabet geordnet haben will oder nicht. Ob er zuerst nur die Actionnews sehen will...usw. Also halt so das man es beim nächsten Besuch nicht wieder anwählen muss  Vielleicht ist sowas ja möglich...


----------



## King-of-Pain (3. Oktober 2005)

ich glaube das forum meine diskusionen hatt nen Bug

bei mir ist der GMZ ganz oben drinne
aber ich bin mir sicher das ich da schon seit monaten nicht mehr gepostet hab


----------



## FossilZ (3. Oktober 2005)

ich hab dann auch noch ne kleine "beschwerde" :
bei mir funktioniert die forenbenachrichtigung net mehr so ganz, wie sie eigendlich sollte.
auch trotz neuauswahl ( das grüne häkchen setzten) werde ich über einige foren nicht mehr benachrichtigt z.B. den Pc Spiele erraten-Thread


----------



## Rosini (4. Oktober 2005)

*Buggy Schnappschuss*
Der Schnappschuss wurde noch nicht aktualisiert. Des Weiteren ist Seite allgemein noch etwas verbugt. Umlaute werden nicht richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Schwarzbier (4. Oktober 2005)

ich98 am 26.09.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> turmrecords am 26.09.2005 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bezahlen von Artikeln ist beim Online Angebot von anderen Zeitungen auch so. Bsp. STN.

Ich finde es aber schlecht, wenn die Abonennten der PC Games ebenso zur Kasse gebeten werden, wie Nicht-Abonnenten. Vorallem wenn ich ältere Artikel lesen möchte und keine Lust habe, in den Keller zu gehen, um die alten Ausgaben nach diesen Artikel zu durchsuchen.

Auch hier gibt es Möglichkeiten mit einem Extra-LogIn. (Siehe STN, FAZ).
Bitte noch ändern!


----------



## Cooli11 (4. Oktober 2005)

King-of-Pain am 03.10.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das forum meine diskusionen hatt nen Bug
> 
> bei mir ist der GMZ ganz oben drinne
> aber ich bin mir sicher das ich da schon seit monaten nicht mehr gepostet hab


Ja, die sind wohl nicht nach letztem Posting von dir, sondern nach letztem Posting allgemein sortiert... Find ich auch eigenartig


----------



## Boomler (4. Oktober 2005)

es gibt so einige Sachen auf der Webseite, über die ich mich wundere. z.b. frag ich mich warum es einen Downloadhinweis auf der Hauptseite zu finden gibt, der für ein 20 min Video wirbt. Ich mein, bin ich der einzige der sich wundert warum man nicht dazuschreibt, was für ein Video das ist. Zudem ist die Tagesansicht der News leider nicht mehr direkt zu finden, sondern ein Newsgetümmel in den verschiedenen kategorien wie Action, Strategie.....usw. wo man sich erstmal zurechtfinden muss, aha das war gestern schon, oh vielleicht ist das neu.
Es ist ein tolles neues design und hat tolle neue features, aber meiner meinung nach leidet die übersicht stark drunter.


----------



## ryger (4. Oktober 2005)

kann den meisten zustimmen...
Design angenehm....
Allerdings findet man kaum noch die "Interessanten" Dinge auf einen Kilck...
wie z.B. News, Latest forum Posts...

Driss iss... wie der Kölner sagen würde....kann mich leider bisher nicht damit anfreunden....


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (4. Oktober 2005)

Hmm nach einer woche find ich det design immernoch genauso beschissen wie vorher.Da stehen sachen auf der Homepage wie "Download"  ohne eine beschreibung und man muss erst drauf klicken damit man sieht das es von Pro Evo5 n Video ist

WWW.GAMESTAR.DE


----------



## memphis76 (4. Oktober 2005)

MoS am 02.10.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bei mir schon ein paar mal vorgekommen ist - und wirklich nervt - ist folgendes: ich klicke z.B. in diesem Thread auf "Weiter" und ich lande plötzlich auf der Seite von der Heftumfrage. Wenn ich dann da auf "Nicht teilnehmen" klicke, lande ich auf der PCG Startseite.


Ich hatte die "Situation" vorhin auch, bin aber nach dem Klick auf "Nicht teilnehmen" ganz normal auf die gewünschte Seite (eine Seite weiter) gekommen. Scheint also ´n Bug gewesen zu sein, er behoben wurde ...


----------



## crackajack (4. Oktober 2005)

Wo ist den jetzt eigentlich die Forum-Hilfe hingewandert?
Findet man auf der PCGH.de noch immer rechts unten, aber hier?
Dass das Userverzeichnis fehlt, kann man verkraften, aber die Hilfe erklärte doch einige Sachen für Neulinge (wie ich auch noch vor kurzem war).


----------



## Cooli11 (4. Oktober 2005)

TeppsnRappsn am 04.10.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm nach einer woche find ich det design immernoch genauso beschissen wie vorher.Da stehen sachen auf der Homepage wie "Download"  ohne eine beschreibung und man muss erst drauf klicken damit man sieht das es von Pro Evo5 n Video ist


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du schaust, aber ich hab sowohl auf der Startseite als auch in den Aktuellen Spielenews den Spielenamen dabei:

http://home.arcor.de/kuli11/pcgdl1.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/kuli11/pcgdl2.jpg

:o


----------



## memphis76 (4. Oktober 2005)

Cooli11 am 04.10.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> TeppsnRappsn am 04.10.2005 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß schon, was er meint. So ab und zu ist mir das auch schon aufgefallen, dass bei der Startseite etwas steht und man erst nach einem Klick auf den jeweiligen Artikel weiß, um welches Spiel es sich handelt.

Momentan ist auf der Startseite unter der Kategorie Sport zu sehen ...



> *Special:* Die drei Traumstrecken


Wäre schön, wenn da auch noch der Name des PC-Spiels stehen würde (GT Legends). So etwas ist mir auch schon mehrfach, u. a. halt auch bei Downloads aufgefallen, dass z. B. nur dort stand, dass ein Patch zum download bereit stand, aber halt nicht für welches Spiel.

Wäre gut, wenn man so etwas in Zukunft ergänzen würde ...


----------



## memphis76 (4. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 04.10.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist den jetzt eigentlich die Forum-Hilfe hingewandert?
> Findet man auf der PCGH.de noch immer rechts unten, aber hier?
> Dass das Userverzeichnis fehlt, kann man verkraften, aber die Hilfe erklärte doch einige Sachen für Neulinge (wie ich auch noch vor kurzem war).


Wo stand die Hilfe denn vorher? Ich hab sie noch nie benutzt oder gesehen soweit ich weiß ... will sagen: Wusste gar nicht, dass es eine Forum-Hilfe gibt. Hab aber mal ein bißchen gesucht und auch nix gefunden ...


----------



## Cooli11 (4. Oktober 2005)

memphis76 am 04.10.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan ist auf der Startseite unter der Kategorie Sport zu sehen ...
> 
> 
> 
> > *Special:* Die drei Traumstrecken


Oh stimmt :o

Naja, ich denke das wird noch behoben, noch vor ein paar Tagen sahen alle Artikel so aus, mittlerweile hat es sich ja stark verbessert


----------



## memphis76 (4. Oktober 2005)

Cooli11 am 04.10.2005 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 04.10.2005 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yip ...  ... kann ja nicht immer alles perfekt laufen, und so kleine Fehlerchen verzeihen wir doch  sind da doch gnädig, oder? Außerdem ist der Thread ja auch dafür da, Dinge, die noch nicht passen, zu posten, damit sie behoben werden können ...


----------



## bierchen (4. Oktober 2005)

Schwarzbier am 04.10.2005 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es aber schlecht, wenn die Abonennten der PC Games ebenso zur Kasse gebeten werden, wie Nicht-Abonnenten. Vorallem wenn ich ältere Artikel lesen möchte und keine Lust habe, in den Keller zu gehen, um die alten Ausgaben nach diesen Artikel zu durchsuchen.


Ich versteh Dein Problem nicht. Ältere Artikel sind ohnehin kostenlos, nur die in der aktuellen Ausgabe sind kostenpflichtig. Und als Abonnent hast Du diese sowieso. Oder landen bei Dir die Hefte sofort nach Erhalt im Keller?


----------



## Boomler (4. Oktober 2005)

ich frag mich auch ob das design und die features nicht getestet werden, oder liegt das an mir das jedesmal wenn ich auf der hauptseite den link "mehr spielercharts" (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=charts) anklicke, immer wieder auf die hauptseite zurück komme.

oh, ne da wundert mich nix mehr. der eigentliche link heisst ja : http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=1107 , also ist das rätsel gelöst. FALSCHER LINK!!!!!!

wenn ihr auch das problem habt und die charts sucht, die gibts unter Interaktiv oder direkt unter Charts


----------



## Markus_Wollny (4. Oktober 2005)

Boomler am 04.10.2005 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich auch ob das design und die features nicht getestet werden, oder liegt das an mir das jedesmal wenn ich auf der hauptseite den link "mehr spielercharts" (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=charts) anklicke, immer wieder auf die hauptseite zurück komme.



Wo findest Du auf der Startseite den Link "mehr Spielercharts", der auf http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=charts führt?


----------



## sringading (4. Oktober 2005)

YUHUUU

Es gibt auf der Startseite jetzt auch Hardware-News
(Oder ich hab das jetzt erst entdeckt)


----------



## JunShinYume (4. Oktober 2005)

Ok, das neue Design ist recht nett, aber:
Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige der die Site mit Firefox unter 2048x1536 anschaut, denn bei mir belegt sie nur die linke Hälfte des Monitors, und auch beim Vergrössern des Fonts ist es noch eine Qual die Beiträge zu lesen.
Jedesmal die Auflösung auf 800x600 runterzuschrauben, "nur" um die pcgames zu lesen, naja, muss wohl sein.

fazit: schön ist nicht immer funktional ... leider


----------



## Markus_Wollny (4. Oktober 2005)

JunShinYume am 04.10.2005 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das neue Design ist recht nett, aber:
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige der die Site mit Firefox unter 2048x1536 anschaut, denn bei mir belegt sie nur die linke Hälfte des Monitors, und auch beim Vergrössern des Fonts ist es noch eine Qual die Beiträge zu lesen.
> Jedesmal die Auflösung auf 800x600 runterzuschrauben, "nur" um die pcgames zu lesen, naja, muss wohl sein.
> 
> fazit: schön ist nicht immer funktional ... leider



Du übertreibst etwas. 800x600 ist definitiv zu klein für unsere Webseite - diese Auflösung wird auch nur noch von 2% unserer User verwendet. Die Mindestauflösung für die Darstellung unserer Webseite in voller Breite beträgt 1024x768. Ziemlich genau 50% unserer User nutzen diese Auflösung. Weitere 33% nutzen eine Auflösung von 1280x1024, unter der unsere Webseite ebenfalls sehr gut aussieht. Knapp 10% nutzen Auflösungen zwischen diesen beiden Werten. Etwa als 5% nutzen höhere Auflösungen - und selbst bei 1400x1050 Pixeln ist die Webseite noch sehr gut les- und benutzbar. Diese Zahlen stammen aus unseren verlässlichen Webserver-Statistiken, sind also nicht aus "weichen" Umfrage-Ergebnissen hochgerechnet.

Ein völlig dynamisches Layout mit variabler Breite hat in unseren Tests zu viele Nachteile verursacht und unschöne Layoutprobleme verursacht. Wir haben uns daher für ein Layout mit fester Breite entschieden, das für die überwiegende Mehrheit unserer User eine optimale bzw. annähernd optimale Darstellungsqualität bietet.


----------



## Boomler (5. Oktober 2005)

Es ist schön zu sehen das nun schon einige Sachen verbessert wurden, wie z.b. die Download Links, bei denen man jetzt sofort erkennt worum es sich handelt.

Da sag ich mal: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion und Support.

weiter so PC Games!!!


----------



## memphis76 (5. Oktober 2005)

Markus_Wollny am 04.10.2005 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> JunShinYume am 04.10.2005 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nutze die Auflösung 1280 x 1024, und bei mir ist die Seite sehr gut lesbar und benutzbar, insgesamt zu ca. 2/3 "belegt" ... bin eigentlich damit sehr gut zufrieden und kann gar nicht meckern.

@Topic: Was ich noch sagen wollte (weiß nicht, ob es schon gesagt worden ist): Ich find´s klasse, dass es bei den Foren die Auswahl _"Meine Diskussionen"_ gibt. Dann weiß man, wo man in den letzten Tagen gepostet hat, ohne jeden Thread zu markieren und zu verfolgen. Find ich sehr positiv ... und das sollte IMO auch nochmal gesagt werden ...


----------



## Wilma (5. Oktober 2005)

Also ehrlich, eigentlich finde ich das Design recht gelungen, aber dass Ihr es zehn Tage nach dem Launch immer noch nicht fertig gebracht habt die Anzeige der Homepage in Opera Browsern korrekt darzustellen, ist schon schwach...


----------



## timurlenk (5. Oktober 2005)

hmm, das war es also.
keine news mehr in übersichtlicher form auf der startseite   


bleibt nur: es war sehr schön, es hat mich sehr gefreut...
bye bye und viel glück für die zukunft


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (5. Oktober 2005)

timurlenk am 05.10.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, das war es also.
> keine news mehr in übersichtlicher form auf der startseite
> 
> bleibt nur: es war sehr schön, es hat mich sehr gefreut...
> bye bye und viel glück für die zukunft



Schade, dass Du gehst.
 

Tut uns leid, dass wir es nicht allen Geschmäckern recht machen können.
Vielleicht überlegst Du es Dir aber nochmal und kehrst wieder zu uns zurück.
Das wäre schön.


----------



## f999 (5. Oktober 2005)

Die alte Seite war übersichtlicher man sah alle News sofort auch die über der Hardware.
war vielleicht gut gemeint!


----------



## f999 (5. Oktober 2005)

Nach den ganzen Kritiken gibt es denn mal wieder eine änderung oder bleibt das so  ?


----------



## memphis76 (5. Oktober 2005)

f999 am 05.10.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Seite war übersichtlicher man sah alle News sofort auch die über der Hardware.
> war vielleicht gut gemeint!


Bei Hardware ist es nun mal so, dass dies nun eine extra Seite bzw. Kategorie hat und deshalb getrennt worden ist ... ob das soo gut ist, weiß ich auch noch nicht, denn ich wechsle ja dann auch nicht ständig hin- und wieder her. Abgesehen davon ist das Forum auch "gemischt" ... aber das wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich seit dem neuen Design eher selten auf der PCG-Hardware Seite war und dort die News etc. gelesen habe ....


----------



## Cooli11 (5. Oktober 2005)

f999 am 05.10.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Seite war übersichtlicher man sah alle News sofort auch die über der Hardware.
> war vielleicht gut gemeint!



Die Hardware News sind mittlerweile auch auf der neuen Startseite zu finden (schau mal ganz unten  )

Ansonsten wie schön öfters gesagt, einfach links auf "Aktuelle Spielenews" und es gibt dort alle neuen News im Überblick, chronologisch geordnet.
PCG Hardware hat sogar eine extra Spalte


----------



## memphis76 (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage/Anregung zur Startseite:

Am Zeilenbeginn einer News steht teilweise das betreffende Spiel, teilweise ob es ein Test/Download o. ä. ist.  Wenn es z. B. ein Test ist, dann steht mal das Game dahinter in Normal- mal in Fettdruck.

Diese Unregelmäßigkeit irritiert mich irgendwie, ich würd gern wissen, ob es einen bestimmten Hintergrund dafür gibt oder ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die einzelnen Zeilen einheitlich zu machen ... z. B.:

*Spielname:* Überschrift *(Test)*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es anderen geht. Mich stört und irritiert es ein bißchen. Aber vielleicht hat es ja auch einen bestimmten Grund, dass es so ist ...

So long ...
Memphis


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (6. Oktober 2005)

memphis76 am 06.10.2005 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nochmal eine Frage/Anregung zur Startseite:
> 
> Am Zeilenbeginn einer News steht teilweise das betreffende Spiel, teilweise ob es ein Test/Download o. ä. ist.  Wenn es z. B. ein Test ist, dann steht mal das Game dahinter in Normal- mal in Fettdruck.
> 
> ...



Ja, stimmt, das ist nicht ganz logisch.
 

Du hast Recht, das hat schon einen Hintergrund.
News haben "echte Überschriften" bei uns, während Tests nur den Spielenamen als Überschrift haben.
Das jetzige System hat sich als der beste Kompromiss erwiesen.


----------



## ThomasDMC (6. Oktober 2005)

Mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich seit dem Relaunch der Seite kaum noch die News gelesen habe. Zwar habe ich mich hier in der Diskussion recht rege beteiligt, aber selbst auf der Seite
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100
ist mir das Lesen zu anstrengend. Dort finden sich zwar alle News, aber jeder Eintrag geht über bis zu 4 Zeilen und die Hardwarenews befinden sich in einem separaten Kasten.

Mir soll das Lesen der News Spaß bereiten und keine Pflichtveranstaltung sein und das tut es offensichtlich nicht mehr. Aber da ich als (noch-) Abonnent die wichtigsten News ohnehin im Heft lesen kann, spare ich dadurch immerhin Zeit, wenn ich sie nicht mehr hier auf der Website lesen muß...


----------



## memphis76 (6. Oktober 2005)

ThomasDMC am 06.10.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich seit dem Relaunch der Seite kaum noch die News gelesen habe. Zwar habe ich mich hier in der Diskussion recht rege beteiligt, aber selbst auf der Seite
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100
> ist mir das Lesen zu anstrengend. Dort finden sich zwar alle News, aber jeder Eintrag geht über bis zu 4 Zeilen und die Hardwarenews befinden sich in einem separaten Kasten.
> 
> Mir soll das Lesen der News Spaß bereiten und keine Pflichtveranstaltung sein und das tut es offensichtlich nicht mehr. Aber da ich als (noch-) Abonnent die wichtigsten News ohnehin im Heft lesen kann, spare ich dadurch immerhin Zeit, wenn ich sie nicht mehr hier auf der Website lesen muß...


Hallo,

klick mal bei der von Dir verlinkten Seite einmal neben "Alle anzeigen" auf *OK*, dann kommst Du in die gewohnte Übersicht (alles untereinander gereiht mit Datum- und Uhrzeit-Anzeige ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (6. Oktober 2005)

ThomasDMC am 06.10.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich seit dem Relaunch der Seite kaum noch die News gelesen habe. Zwar habe ich mich hier in der Diskussion recht rege beteiligt, aber selbst auf der Seite
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0100
> ist mir das Lesen zu anstrengend. Dort finden sich zwar alle News, aber jeder Eintrag geht über bis zu 4 Zeilen und die Hardwarenews befinden sich in einem separaten Kasten.
> 
> Mir soll das Lesen der News Spaß bereiten und keine Pflichtveranstaltung sein und das tut es offensichtlich nicht mehr.



 
Hmm ... morgen mal drüber nachdenken.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Eingabe.
Vielleicht sollten wir die beiden linken Spalten zu einer kombinieren.
Was meinst Du, wäre es dann angenehmer zu lesen?
Wir können ja mal dran herumspielen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## ThomasDMC (6. Oktober 2005)

memphis76 am 06.10.2005 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> klick mal bei der von Dir verlinkten Seite einmal neben "Alle anzeigen" auf *OK*, dann kommst Du in die gewohnte Übersicht (alles untereinander gereiht mit Datum- und Uhrzeit-Anzeige ...


Hi Memphis,
danke für den Tip, aber der funktioniert nach wie vor nicht. Es werden weder die Download-, noch die Hardware-News angezeigt. Du kannst es mal ausprobieren, wenn du oben "Hardware" auswählst - die angezeigten News sind schon etwas veraltet.   



			
				Tom_Borovskis am 06.10.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir die beiden linken Spalten zu einer kombinieren.
> Was meinst Du, wäre es dann angenehmer zu lesen?
> Wir können ja mal dran herumspielen in den nächsten Tagen.



Das fände ich auf jeden Fall einen Fortschritt. Was die Besucher der Website an der alten Version so geschätzt haben, war die Möglichkeit, einen schnellen und einfachen Überblick über *alle* News zu bekommen. Was einen nicht interessierte, mußte man ja nicht lesen, aber auf diese Art war es leicht, immer auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. Und unterstützt wurde das durch das gut lesbare, einzeilige Design.

Mein Eindruck aus zahlreichen Kommentaren in den Foren ist, daß viele Besucher der Website berufstätig sind und daher neben der Arbeit nur kurz Zeit haben, in die News reinzuschauen. Für diese Gruppe von Lesern wäre eine schnell zu erfassende Newsstruktur, die am besten auch die Einträge von PCGH enthält, sicher optimal geeignet.


----------



## ich98 (6. Oktober 2005)

Tom_Borovskis am 06.10.2005 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasDMC am 06.10.2005 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie wärs, wenn du 4 verschiedene Möglichkeiten als JPEG verlinkt und wir dann abstimmen, was besser ist   
Oder pro Vorschlag eine 3 1/2 Tage Testphase gemacht wird.


----------



## spimer (7. Oktober 2005)

tjo, was soll ich sagen. schön schön mit bildern aber sowas von unübersichtlich! so leids mir tut. pcg.de is für mich nun nur noch zweite wahl. war sicher gut gemeint aber is imho komplett nach hinten losgegangen!


----------



## Solon25 (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt einen Klick mehr zu machen um die News zu sehen. Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so schlimm, da die Geschwindigkeit seit der Umstellung zugenommen hat    Vorher sehr oft 10 bis 20 Sekunden und mehr bis sich eine Seite öffnete, jetzt 1 Klick = Seite sofort da      *Lob*


----------



## Kirschi75 (10. Oktober 2005)

so Ihr habt es geschafft. Dies wird mein letzter Besuch auf pcgames.de sein. Ich finde es schon echt einen Oberhammer wie Ihr die Wünsche Euerer Besucher ignoriert! Die Arroganz mit der die Wünsche abgeschmettert werden ist wirklich unglaublich.   

Und dabei wäre es gar nicht so schwer die News schön übersichtlich auf der ersten Seite zusammenzufassen. Und nein, ich hab einfach keine Lust meine Bookmarks zu ändern. Das wäre genauso als wenn ich in die Werkstatt gehe und dem Mechaniker sage mein Auto fährt nur mit 3 statt 4 Zylinder und deswegen ist es zu langsam und der Mechaniker würde erwidern nun ja, dann bauen Sie halt die Rücksitzbank raus um Gewicht zu sparen, dann fährt er wieder genauso schnell.

Ehrlich ich kann mich gar nicht genug aufregen über Euere Ignoranz und vor allem inwiefern die Kommentare einfach gegenkommentiert werden. 

Ich denke mittel- bis langfristig gesehen schneidet Ihr Euch mit Euerer Sturheit ins eigene Fleisch denn es gibt genug Leser die auf andere News Seiten ausweichen werden (so wie ich). 

Warum macht Ihr eigentlich keinen Poll zum neuen Design? Ich glaube ich weiß schon warum, denn das Ergebnis würde Euch einfach nicht passen. Es sagt ja auch schon alles, dass dieser Thread hier einfach irgendwo untergeht (ich musste lange suchen und viel klicken bis ich ihn wiedergefunden habe). 

BTW: was ist eigentlich eine Spieleerweiterung?! Ist damit wohl ein "Add-On" gemeint? Wie schön das Ihr Euch auch noch sprachlich an Euer neues Design anpasst; das passt dann irgendwie zum Computerbild-Niveau. Ich hoffe das ich mir das als Abonnement der PCGames HW  in naher Zukunft nicht auch noch antun muss. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde online zur Konkurrenz abwandern. Dort habe ich dann wenigstens auch am Wochenende aktuelle News und das Beste daran: ich habe alles auf einen Blick.

Mfg
Kirschi75


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2005)

Kirschi75 am 10.10.2005 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ..



Ich hab lange überlegt ob ich es tue..... ich kanns nicht lassen:

<ironie modus>
Du bist wirkliche elite des Forums, zudem kritisch und haust nicht einfach nur mit verallgemeinernten haltlosen Untestellungen und Beleidigungen um dich sondern überzeugst mit Wortzgewandheit, analytisch hochwertigen Fähigkeiten und einer wirklich einzigartigen Gabe für sachliche Kritik. Zudem _argumentierst_ du, und das muss man dir hoch anrechnen, nichtmal Ansatzweise auf der Basis der vorran gegangenen Vorredner und des persönlichen durch Massencommunitie geprägten Geschmacks. 

Lange mussten wir auf so aussagekräftige, sinnvollen Kritiken warten. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem tut es mir jetzt schon leid das die Community nach deinem Weggang in sich zusammen fallen wird. 
</ironie modus>


Nur eine Sache bezüglich der Kommentare das alles nur ignoriert wird und nicht auf änderungen eingegangen wird.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich jemanden Zitieren:
"Keine Geduld hat der junge Mensch" Yoda - Episode V


----------



## XMasTree (10. Oktober 2005)

Kirschi75 am 10.10.2005 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das wäre genauso als wenn ich in die Werkstatt gehe und dem Mechaniker sage mein Auto fährt nur mit 3 statt 4 Zylinder und deswegen ist es zu langsam und der Mechaniker würde erwidern nun ja, dann bauen Sie halt die Rücksitzbank raus um Gewicht zu sparen, dann fährt er wieder genauso schnell.



Hm, also zu dem Vergleich würde ich sagen..


Das ist wie, wenn Du einen 2er Golf fährst, mit seinen Ecken und Kanten, der Dir sehr gut gefällt, und plötzlich kommt VW auf die Idee, und designt einen 3er Golf, der irgendwie runder ist, und anders aussieht. Wie können die sich erdreisten, das heiß geliebte Modell denn zu redesignen, sie haben nicht mal nen Poll gemacht!

Immerhin zwingen die bei VW Dich nicht dazu, weiterhin den Golf zu kaufen..

*grübel*

Moment, zwingt Dich jemand, hier auf die Seite zu kommen ?

Ich finde die neue Seite auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber zumindest sieht sie nicht mehr so altertümlich aus.


Just my 2 cent.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2005)

Kirschi75 am 10.10.2005 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: was ist eigentlich eine Spieleerweiterung?! Ist damit wohl ein "Add-On" gemeint? Wie schön das Ihr Euch auch noch sprachlich an Euer neues Design anpasst; das passt dann irgendwie zum Computerbild-Niveau. Ich hoffe das ich mir das als Abonnement der PCGames HW  in naher Zukunft nicht auch noch antun muss.
> 
> Mfg
> Kirschi75



Ich frage mich was daran schlimm ist, wenn man "Spielerweiterung" anstatt Add-on schreibt. 
Selbst auf manchen Add-ons steht sogar "Erweiterungspack" oder ähnliches auf der Packung, also ist dieses Wort "Spieleerweiterung" schon gebräuchlich und nix, was die PCGames jetzt einfach so erfunden hätte. Daher versteh ich die Kritik nicht.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Oktober 2005)

Kirschi75 am 10.10.2005 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dabei wäre es gar nicht so schwer die News schön übersichtlich auf der ersten Seite zusammenzufassen. Und nein, ich hab einfach keine Lust meine Bookmarks zu ändern. Das wäre genauso als wenn ich in die Werkstatt gehe und dem Mechaniker sage mein Auto fährt nur mit 3 statt 4 Zylinder und deswegen ist es zu langsam und der Mechaniker würde erwidern nun ja, dann bauen Sie halt die Rücksitzbank raus um Gewicht zu sparen, dann fährt er wieder genauso schnell.


Der Vergleich ist doch totaler schwachsinn und des Wortes nicht mal würdig.


Ich versteh aber immer noch nicht, was so schlimm an der Verwendung von Bookmarks ist?! Das ist eine Funktion, die das Surfen erleichtert.
Willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass du lieber jedes Mal die PCG-Adresse eingibst anstatt nur EINMAL zu klicken (ok, vorher muss man sich natürlich geistig anstrengen und einmal auf Lesezeichen hinzufügen klicken..).


----------



## crackajack (21. Oktober 2005)

vielleicht hat es schon wer geschrieben, aber ich lese jetzt sicher nicht das Ganze durch.  

Im Organizer wenn man Gesendete Nachrichten wählt, wird *Von * (also bei bir crackajack, crackajack usw.) angezeigt antatt des Empfägers/ An.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (21. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hat es schon wer geschrieben, aber ich lese jetzt sicher nicht das Ganze durch.
> 
> Im Organizer wenn man Gesendete Nachrichten wählt, wird *Von * (also bei bir crackajack, crackajack usw.) angezeigt antatt des Empfägers/ An.



Danke für die Bugmeldung, wird baldmöglichst korrigiert.


----------



## memphis76 (21. Oktober 2005)

Markus_Wollny am 21.10.2005 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Bugmeldung, wird baldmöglichst korrigiert.


Mit fällt da noch einer ein, der aber schon vor einiger Zeit gepostet worden ist.

Bei den "Meine Diskussionen" gelangt man nicht mehr auf den letzten Beitrag, sondern man wird immer auf die erste Seite katapultiert.

Ich weiß, dass seinerzeit gesagt worden ist, dass je nach Wichtigkeit etc. die Bugs beseitigt werden, wollt auch nur mal nachfragen, wie der Stand ist - und dass die Sache natürlich nicht verschwitzt wird ... 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Markus_Wollny (21. Oktober 2005)

memphis76 am 21.10.2005 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den "Meine Diskussionen" gelangt man nicht mehr auf den letzten Beitrag, sondern man wird immer auf die erste Seite katapultiert.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass seinerzeit gesagt worden ist, dass je nach Wichtigkeit etc. die Bugs beseitigt werden, wollt auch nur mal nachfragen, wie der Stand ist - und dass die Sache natürlich nicht verschwitzt wird ...



Der Bug ist seit vergangenem Dienstag behoben. Beim Klick auf die Thread-Überschrift unter "Thema" gelangt man selbstverständlich wie sonst auch in unseren Foren auf den ersten Beitrag des betreffenden Threads, bei Klick auf das Datum unter "Letzer Beitrag" gelangt man auf den letzten Beitrag im betreffenden Thread. Damit funktioniert "Meine Diskussionen" exakt wie alle anderen Forenübersichten auch.


----------



## crackajack (21. Oktober 2005)

Markus_Wollny am 21.10.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bug ist seit vergangenem Dienstag behoben. Beim Klick auf die Thread-Überschrift unter "Thema" gelangt man selbstverständlich wie sonst auch in unseren Foren auf den ersten Beitrag des betreffenden Threads, bei Klick auf das Datum unter "Letzer Beitrag" gelangt man auf den letzten Beitrag im betreffenden Thread. Damit funktioniert "Meine Diskussionen" exakt wie alle anderen Forenübersichten auch.


Ähem...ist mit vergangenen Dienstag der kommende Dienstag gemeint?

Weil bei mir funktioniert, dass nicht wirklich. Egal wo ich hinklicke ich komm immer auf den ersten Beitrag.  

Funktionieren tun aber die n-zone Threads in meine Diskussionen.


----------



## memphis76 (21. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem...ist mit vergangenen Dienstag der kommende Dienstag gemeint?
> 
> Weil bei mir funktioniert, dass nicht wirklich. Egal wo ich hinklicke ich komm immer auf den ersten Beitrag.
> 
> Funktionieren tun aber die n-zone Threads in meine Diskussionen.


Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es bei mir vorhin noch nicht funktioniert hat. Jetzt hab ich gerad noch mal probiert und es funzt, also ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr ... bin mir aber sicher, dass ich heut Vormittag noch auf Meine Diskussionen->Letzter Beitrag geklickt habe und ich auf den ersten Beitrag gelandet bin ...   

Naja, mal abwarten, wie´s jetzt weiterläuft ...


----------



## MPO (21. Oktober 2005)

Markus_Wollny am 21.10.2005 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bug ist seit vergangenem Dienstag behoben.


*hüstel*
Im wesentlichen war der Bug seit Dienstag behoben, dummerweise sorgte ein kleiner Fehler dafür, das es nur beim neuestens Thread in "Meine Diskussionen" klappte. Problem ist jetzt behoben, diese Funktion macht nun das, was sie soll. )

Mea culpa.


----------



## ich98 (21. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Markus_Wollny am 21.10.2005 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir gehts      Probiers jetzt einfach nochmal


----------



## crackajack (21. Oktober 2005)

MPO am 21.10.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Markus_Wollny am 21.10.2005 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Man muss euch anscheinend nur ein bißchen anschieben.


----------



## memphis76 (21. Oktober 2005)

MPO am 21.10.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Markus_Wollny am 21.10.2005 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, ein Bug in der Bugbehebung 

Naja, jetzt funzt es ja und ich bin nicht bekloppt, dass ich heut Morgen was falsch gemacht habe ...


----------



## empire (22. Oktober 2005)

SYSTEM am 26.09.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



obwohl es schon viele sagten, finde ich das neue layout sehr schlecht. ist zwar eine gute idee, dass man die spiele untergliedert, doch das alte war besser, da man alles auf einen blick hat.
und der newsletter icht auch nicht besser geworden. ->gleiches problem.
also ich kann nur sagen


----------



## memphis76 (25. Oktober 2005)

Mir ist gerad noch was aufgefallen: Wenn ich einen User aufrufe und dort auf die "Foren-Info" wechsle, dann steht als "Überschrift" noch immer

_Letzte 10 Forenbeiträge_

... obwohl es doch einige mehr sind,die angezeigt werden ...  . Ist zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit und ich weiß nicht, ob es schon jemand gesagt hat, aber vielleicht kann man das auch noch beheben.

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## bierchen (25. Oktober 2005)

memphis76 am 25.10.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist gerad noch was aufgefallen: Wenn ich einen User aufrufe und dort auf die "Foren-Info" wechsle, dann steht als "Überschrift" noch immer
> 
> _Letzte 10 Forenbeiträge_
> 
> ...


Wir wollen doch nicht so kleinlich sein 
Und auf der ersten Seite sind es ja die 10 letzten Forenbeiträge :>


----------



## crackajack (4. November 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO am 21.10.2005 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich schieb mal wieder  
unter Meine Diskussionen sollten doch beim letzten Eintrag, wenn man den Bereich mit dem Mauszeiger belästigt so eine Art Popup erscheinen? (sowas ähnliches wie das Kommentar unter Excel, falls nicht klar ist, was ich meine)
klappt wiederum nur mit den Nicht-pcgames-Threads.

Außerdem bei der Forensuche:
Ist es Absicht das man bei den gefundenen Threads den letzten Beitrag nicht anwählen kann? (ist mir halt gerade bei der Suche von diesem Thread hier aufgefallen)


----------



## LordMephisto (4. November 2005)

crackajack am 04.11.2005 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> unter Meine Diskussionen sollten doch beim letzten Eintrag, wenn man den Bereich mit dem Mauszeiger belästigt so eine Art Popup erscheinen? (sowas ähnliches wie das Kommentar unter Excel, falls nicht klar ist, was ich meine)
> klappt wiederum nur mit den Nicht-pcgames-Threads.


Ist bereits bekannt. Du musst den Mauszeiger genau auf das Seitensymbol halten (das mit dem kleinen Pfeil).


----------



## crackajack (4. November 2005)

LordMephisto am 04.11.2005 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 04.11.2005 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-o 
aber so geht es wohl auch  
Punkt 1 erledigt  

Gibt es irgendwo eine "to do/ bug list" oder sowas, damit ich nicht mit bereits bekannten Sachen die Leute aufscheuche?
Sowas geistert wahrscheinlich nur in einem Betatester-(Sterne-)forum herum?


----------



## Neikie (19. November 2005)

crackajack am 21.10.2005 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss euch anscheinend nur ein bißchen anschieben.



ne, schön wärs...
leider wurde jetz hier 26 Seiten lang angeschoben, die Seite wieder übersichtlicher zu gestalten und genutzt hats nix...


----------



## jachtwurst (8. Dezember 2005)

also ich hab mir mal einige posts durchgelesen.. ganz schön harte sachen dabei, teilweise...
was ich von dem neuen design halte?
ich selbst bin als newsschreiber in meinem clan unterwegs, täglich mehrmals auf den gleichen seiten, um nach neuigkeiten zu schauen, passiert ja sekündlich was.
seitdem pcgames das neue design hat, sagt mir mein unterbewusstsein: 
nein, nicht auf pcgames gehen, ist doch so unübersichtlich, immer runterscrollen und die sensitivität vom mausrad ist doch so niedrig.
hmm... vor wochen war pcgames eine meiner ersten anlaufstellen um nach neuigkeiten zu schauen, aber jetzt bevorzuge ich andere seriöse seiten, bei denen ich sehe: aha, 
*15.26 neuer amd quad core* oder 
*16.30 pcgames kehrt zu altem design zurück*

aber so taugt das nix... ja, die rubriken sind ja schön und gut, aber es ist nun keine newsseite mehr. mehr eine sammlung von artikeln, zeigt her was ihr habt, alles auf einer seite. das macht kein spaß mehr, weil man sich ständig bei den alten sachen verirrt... naja... muss jetzt mal weiteressen.. wird sonst kalt. ihr nmacht das schon.. schaue ab und zu mal wieder rein, um zu schauen ob sich am design was tut....


----------



## spimer (14. Februar 2006)

jachtwurst am 08.12.2005 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mir mal einige posts durchgelesen.. ganz schön harte sachen dabei, teilweise...
> was ich von dem neuen design halte?
> ich selbst bin als newsschreiber in meinem clan unterwegs, täglich mehrmals auf den gleichen seiten, um nach neuigkeiten zu schauen, passiert ja sekündlich was.
> seitdem pcgames das neue design hat, sagt mir mein unterbewusstsein:
> ...



geht mir ebenso, ich war früher täglich hier! mittlerweile schau ich nedmal einmal in der woche vorbei. absolut unübersichtlich, da bringen mir auch die "aktuellen spielenews" nichts!


----------

